# Secret Message Service!



## Amaranthine

Considering the 10 things thread, everyone seems to enjoy writing messages for unnamed parties. But what about the other way around? I’ve seen plenty of colleges start pages that allow people to leave anonymous compliments for people - so why not give it a try here? 

Obviously, the process can’t quite be as straightforward. But here’s how it (maybe, hopefully…) works: 

1. Updated Link (Jun 11)

2. Write your message - including the username of the person you are writing to. 

3. Once a few new messages are submitted, I’ll post a group of them on the thread. 

4. Enjoy any messages that might get posted about your wonderful self! Feel free to reply within the thread!


_A few additional notes and matters of contention: _

I made it so everyone can take the survey as frequently as they wish. IP addresses are turned off, so there’s seriously no identifying information. 

The primary question is: What kind of comments are permitted? Obviously if a message is too offensive/inappropriate, it’ll get filtered out no matter what. But otherwise, I wasn’t sure where to draw the line.


----------



## Cobra Verde

k  .


----------



## Gingembre

Sounds fun!


----------



## loopytheone

I like the idea! :happy:


----------



## freakyfred

Oooo interestin'


----------



## Yakatori

It sounds kind of dirty...


----------



## Amaranthine

Alrighty - we have our first 6 messages! I'll always post them in (mostly) alphabetical order - _mostly_ because I figure I might mess up at some point, and I don't need to be criticized for it :doh:

*Amaranthine*, You are gorgeous, intellectual, hilarious, and you like Tacos. You're alright in my book. We should have sex and get married at some point in time.

*Cobra Verde*, you are way too bangable to waste all your time being a jerk. Post some more pictures already.

*Esther*: You were always so sweet, and I enjoyed talking with you. I always wished we could get to know each other better. I hope you are happy, and get everything you want out of life.

*Gingembre*: You are so cute I can barely stands it!

*JenFromOC*: You were a big part of my life, but nothing ever came of it. I do miss hearing from you.

*SurlySomething*: You're one of the few who is willing to speak your mind, and to speak sense even when it isn't what others want to hear. Just know you're valued by MANY people here, not just me.


----------



## Mordecai

I like this idea.


----------



## Archetypus

Perhaps you should just post everything and let the mods sort it out?

When you've figured out the level of offense/inappropriate thing, maybe I'll join in the fun. For instance...

Would these be considered offensive OR inappropriate?:



> X, this thread is dollar-store lubricant to the bone-dry circle jerk that is the BHM/FFA subforum.


or


> X, your seemingly ubiquitous popularity baffles me. You make the same 'Baby's First Orgasm' face in every photo you insist on spamming the forum with, and you come off as completely inauthentic to me.


or


> X, you're very pretty & I like your attitude. If hardcore sodomy appeals to you on any level, you should let me know.



You can see my dilemma...
Can I freely insult the forum?
Can I be brutally honest with cringe-inducing tryhards?
Can I proposition the innocent with possible "trigger language" like "face-rape" et al?

Many would interpret what I said as mean & vulgar, even if it wasn't my intent.

And if the moderators decide this twists their nipps too far to the left, who suffers the fallout? Surely it wouldn't be fair if you shouldered all the blame? I mean, then we start dealing with issues of selective censorship & favoritism & the subjectivity of language etc.

It's a pickle...


----------



## Esther

Archetypus said:


> You can see my dilemma...
> Can I freely insult the forum?
> Can I be brutally honest with cringe-inducing tryhards?
> Can I proposition the innocent with possible "trigger language" like "face-rape" et al?
> 
> Many would interpret what I said as mean & vulgar, even if it wasn't my intent.
> 
> 
> It's a pickle...



Well, you might as well just insult/upset people to their faces now that you have shown everyone exactly what type of messages you would like to send, and the language you intend to use.


----------



## Cobra Verde




----------



## Melian

Esther said:


> Well, you might as well just insult/upset people to their faces now that you have shown everyone exactly what type of messages you would like to send, and the language you intend to use.



Solution: voluntary roast thread.

The masochists post that they're willing, and then let the insults fly.


----------



## Esther

Melian said:


> Solution: voluntary roast thread.
> 
> The masochists post that they're willing, and then let the insults fly.



You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Melian again.


----------



## Amaranthine

Round 2!

*Amaranthine* - I love your sense of humor. (Aw, thank you!)

*Archetypus*: You seem like a sweet guy

*Esther*: stop making me so MOIST.

*Freakyfred*: take off your pants.

*Hozay*: everytime you open your mouth I want to put my wang in it.

*ODFFA*: You are so sweet and kind, I admit I miss hearing from you but thank you for the few messages we did share, I hope everything goes well for you!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Esther said:


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Melian again.



It's been taken care of.


----------



## bbwbud

Sounds great, but I confess to being a little disappointed, because I first read the header as "secret massage service!", which may even be more fun, depending on who the secret massager happened to be.


----------



## Blackjack

Melian said:


> Solution: voluntary roast thread.
> 
> The masochists post that they're willing, and then let the insults fly.



Not a horrible idea but there is no way that would end well for anyone.


----------



## Esther

Amaranthine said:


> *Esther*: stop making me so MOIST.



AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Cobra Verde

Melian said:


> Solution: voluntary roast thread.
> 
> The masochists post that they're willing, and then let the insults fly.





Blackjack said:


> Not a horrible idea but there is no way that would end well for anyone.



I did it once on another board, offering myself up (Christ-like) as the roastee to get the ball rolling but it never took off. A couple people got into it but everyone else just did the posting equivalent of standing around awkwardly at a junior-high dance. 
In retrospect everyone but the subject was to blame.


----------



## Melian

Blackjack said:


> Not a horrible idea but there is no way that would end well for anyone.



Those ideas are my specialty.



Esther said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH



Hehehe.


----------



## freakyfred

Amaranthine said:


> *Freakyfred*: take off your pants.



Well maybe if you ask nicely


----------



## Cobra Verde

Amaranthine said:


> Round 2!
> 
> *Amaranthine* - I love your sense of humor. (Aw, thank you!)
> 
> *Archetypus*: You seem like a sweet guy
> 
> *Esther*: stop making me so MOIST.
> 
> *Freakyfred*: take off your pants.
> 
> *Hozay*: everytime you open your mouth I want to put my wang in it.
> 
> *ODFFA*: You are so sweet and kind, I admit I miss hearing from you but thank you for the few messages we did share, I hope everything goes well for you!


I believe you forgot one!


----------



## Amaranthine

Cobra Verde said:


> I believe you forgot one!



1. They probably couldn't think of anything bad to say about you! You're just too lovable to roast. Obviously. 

2. Not surprising, seeing as I had to write them out while I was asleep 



bbwbud said:


> Sounds great, but I confess to being a little disappointed, because I first read the header as "secret massage service!", which may even be more fun, depending on who the secret massager happened to be.



Once I become a millionaire, I'll make a thread where I send random people to massage other random people. I really don't know why I didn't personally think of this, or why no one else has suggested it until now


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Amaranthine said:


> Round 2!
> 
> *Hozay*: everytime you open your mouth I want to put my wang in



Awwww how sweet. Thanks!


----------



## loopytheone

Amaranthine said:


> Once I become a millionaire, I'll make a thread where I send random people to massage other random people. I really don't know why I didn't personally think of this, or why no one else has suggested it until now



That sounds amazing. You could join a list of people involved and sometimes somebody would appear to massage you and sometimes you would go and massage someone else. It would be like our own little secret massage club!


----------



## Amaranthine

I'm glad people commented so I didn't have to make a dreaded double-post. Also, reading all of these comments is delightful. 


*Amaranthine*, you are a clever little minx! 

*Archetypus*: I like your sense of humor

*CastingPearls*, you are a wonderful writer and person. Please get a book published so I can brag that you are my favorite author!

*Hozay*- holla atchu boy *wiggles eyebrows*

*Librarygirl*: one of the sweetest and most interesting people I've met in here.

*Melian*: You're hot, intelligent, and completely awesome. Let's play video games, get blackout drunk, and have an orgy 

*SurlySomething*: You are best cougar. I wish you would get over here and seduce me darnit.


----------



## Surlysomething

Kind of mind blown, thank you. :blush:




Amaranthine said:


> *SurlySomething*: You're one of the few who is willing to speak your mind, and to speak sense even when it isn't what others want to hear. Just know you're valued by MANY people here, not just me.


----------



## Surlysomething

:blush:

WHO ARE YOU? I need pictures and a location. Haha




Amaranthine said:


> *SurlySomething*: You are best cougar. I wish you would get over here and seduce me darnit.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Surlysomething said:


> :blush:
> 
> WHO ARE YOU? I need pictures and a location. Haha



I didn't send it, but you know how I feel


----------



## Melian

*Melian*: You're hot, intelligent, and completely awesome. Let's play video games, get blackout drunk, and have an orgy 

That's so sweet, that my mom has an account. :blush:


----------



## CastingPearls

Amaranthine said:


> *CastingPearls*, you are a wonderful writer and person. Please get a book published so I can brag that you are my favorite author!



Thank you! I'm working on it. I'll announce it from the rooftops when it's ready.


----------



## Yakatori

Archetypus said:


> "_...cringe-inducing *tryhards*?..._"


I think this might be your problem, right here. In a nutshell. Fear of appearing to have given all you've got...only to come-up just-short. 

Which is just a shame for a perfectly capable young man like yourself. That's not what you should be doing.

You should be going full-tilt...full-time. You should "try-hard" in everything you do. Otherwise, how do you think you will ever get really good at anything? Yes, you will tend to achieve (only) marginal gains in doing the things you persist the most in, just a little at a time. But, over-time....

More so, persisting-itself, is-like the most important thing to be good-at. Seriously. 



Blackjack said:


> "_Not a horrible idea but there is no way that would end well for anyone._"


Are you sure you don't mean "everyone?" Because it's just hard to imagine something that would, really, end either bad or well, the same across the board for every single person. That wouldn't make sense.



Cobra Verde said:


> "_...standing around awkwardly at a junior-high dance. In retrospect..._"


Those were pretty-good times for some of us.

Besides-which, & especially for this thread, we should try to work past this whole idea of how something's just supposed to take-off straight-away. I think it's better, gives something a little more distinct character, if we get to see it kind of sputter and spark and slowly come to life. Or suddenly-halt. Like, in an indefinitely suspended animation. But, you know, it's still kind of marinating, below the surface. Coagulating. Congealing. And then, out of no-where, it just comes back.

That kind of ebb & flow makes it more real. At least I think so....


----------



## Amaranthine

*Amaranthine*: I find you somewhat hard to read. You're definitely intelligent and thoughtful, and you're definitely pretty. You just also seem to have an air of mystery about you. You would be an interesting person to truly get to know I think. (First off, thank you so much :insert a smaller size of the blush emote here: Usually I'm the one in the business of calling people mysteries. If you ever feel like actually chatting, feel free to shoot me a message!) 

*Amaranthine*: Whatever guy lands you is going to be one lucky guy. You're a quadruple threat. Beautiful, smart, hilarious, and 420 friendly. (And wow, thank you too :insert emote that looks simultaneously shocked and flattered: ) 

*azerty*: Very nice 

*BigLynch*: You're high on my list of people I want random drunken sex with.

*BlackJack*: I hope you die in a fire. 

*Chickenlegs*: I don't believe you're real

*Dromond*: your sarcasm makes me laugh so hard and you are the king of ROOTBEER!

*fat9276*: I think you're awesome. Intelligent, gorgeous with great style and taste. I would love to go out with you sometime.

*Goreki*: You're hot. I'm ugly. Let's make average babies. 

*Hozay*: You are an all around great guy. You definitely have a certain joie de vivre that I really admire. You may be out there looking for your path in life, but you are doing it with style and grace.

*JENFROMOC*: You're like the herpes of the forum, no matter how long you're away for, you just keep coming back.

*LeoGibson* - Let's get together and sit on the porch and listen to music and kiss and stuff..

*Lil BigginZ*: I definitely respect the strength you have shown in taking control of your own life and doing what's best for yourself and your sanity long-term, even if it meant blowing up the things you were comfortable with and going in a brand new direction.

*Melian*: Hmmmmmmmmmmmm 


Quick edit: If it wasn't clear, I've taken to replying to mine with tiny text next to the actual message, so I don't have to re-comment.


----------



## Blackjack

Amaranthine said:


> *BlackJack*: I hope you die in a fire.



Very nice. Wonderful.


----------



## CastingPearls

Oh Jeez some of these are hysterical.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Amaranthine said:


> *Hozay*: You are an all around great guy. You definitely have a certain joie de vivre that I really admire. You may be out there looking for your path in life, but you are doing it with style and grace.



Thank you very much to whoever found the time to write this. After being told I come off as inauthentic and make a baby's first orgasm face, this was nice to hear. Sincerely, thank you.


----------



## cakeboy

Holy tinkle tacos I love this thread.


----------



## Goreki

Hahaha! No, let's make both kinds, then we can enter them in child pageants and see which ones win!


----------



## biglynch

Amaranthine said:


> *BigLynch*: You're high on my list of people I want random drunken sex with.



NICE! I'm creating a voucher of this, and thus will be attempting to cash it in. Be warned ladies.
:blush:


----------



## Mordecai

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Thank you very much to whoever found the time to write this. After being told I come off as inauthentic and make a baby's first orgasm face, this was nice to hear. Sincerely, thank you.



Isn't anyone else curious as to how someone knows what a baby's o face looks like and why they haven't been featured on "To Catch a Predator" yet?


----------



## Melian

Mordecai said:


> Isn't anyone else curious as to how someone knows what a baby's o face looks like and why they haven't been featured on "To Catch a Predator" yet?



They're too busy hunting the booty warrior.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Melian said:


> They're too busy hunting the booty warrior.



Ahahaha oh boondocks.


----------



## Cobra Verde

> *BlackJack*: I hope you die in a fire.


Not cool, we're already short 1 Ghostbuster.




Mordecai said:


> Isn't anyone else curious as to how someone knows what a baby's o face looks like and why they haven't been featured on "To Catch a Predator" yet?


I'm more curious why you think someone might try to lure a baby over the internet. 
Why don't you have a seat right over there...


----------



## AuntHen

Dims is a better place thanks to this thread :happy:


----------



## Amaranthine

*Aust99*. Lady, yo is beautiful.

*Archetypus* - D'aaawww! SO cute! Not so cute that it's going to get anyone to suck your pickle though. Which is a pity really. Maybe you would be less jealous of Baby's orgasms if you had one of your own.

*Cakeboy*, I'd do you any day of the week, baby!

*cakeboy*: I am outside your window, masturbating furiously.

*Escapist* - Everyone knows that you and Chickenlegs are the same person with two accounts pretending to be a couple.

*freakyfred*, you are so cute that I just want to hug you long time 

*LeoGibson*: you always have something intelligent to say but you need to post more pics!!!

*Lil BigginZ*: I always wished I could get to know you better. I feel like we are on the same wavelength and could be good friends.

*Tad*: I would let you watch me eat a box of donuts, if your wife said it was OK! She can watch too 

*Yakatori* - tl;dr. Always.

*Amaranthine* - Much like others have stated, you are not only an attractive woman, you're incredibly smart, well versed in the ways of speaking so you're understood and your opinions don't come across as jargon. Every time I see that you've posted I run in to see what you've written (secretly hoping it's a picture.) You seem like lots of fun and I hope that someday soon we can get together and do stuff.

*Amaranthine* - Ooh, alphabetical order hey? I wonder why you chose to do that?  I'd change my username to AAAAAAAAAA to beat you at being first, but all the things people are going to be saying about you are going to be better anyway. Which you deserve


----------



## loopytheone

I am sad that nobody has made crass sexual remarks about me yet.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

loopytheone said:


> I am sad that nobody has made crass sexual remarks about me yet.



Probably because you'd tell them you were offended in some way, but I'm sure they're thinking them.


----------



## spookytwigg

fat9276 said:


> Dims is a better place thanks to this thread :happy:


 I wholeheartedly concur.


----------



## Treach

loopytheone said:


> I am sad that nobody has made crass sexual remarks about me yet.



This seems like it may be an unfortunate door to open, hah


----------



## Amaranthine

*Agouderia*: I (heart) your brain so much that I'd totally go on a blind date with you. Even though you could actually be a witch, or a dude, or a mutated super-dog.

*Freaky Fred* -- I envy the person youll trust enough to turn down the clowning and turn up the smoldering.

*Gingembre*: red headed vixen of voluptuous splendor

*Hozay*: You might be too much of a good thing.

*Loopytheone* - you are the worst.

*loopytheone*: please post pix in booty shorts kthxbai

*Mordecai*: You should post more. It would be cool to know more about you.

*ODFFA*: You're gorgeous and one of the most graceful people I've ever met. Life doesn't seem to deal you the fairest of hands, and here's hoping that changes for the best.

*Tad*: This forum is a better place because of all your insight and advice.

*tankyguy*: You're a really sweet guy. You have a fun sense of humor that you should let flow more frequently


----------



## loopytheone

Bwahaha, thanks for vaguely smexual message and the message of hate~! :kiss2:


----------



## Gingembre

> *Gingembre*: You are so cute I can barely stands it!





> *Gingembre*: red headed vixen of voluptuous splendor



Ahhhh! Thanks so much! I wish I know who said these. I've just had a terribly sad conversation with my sister about something I can't do anything about and these have really made my day! I'm working on my own list. I'll get there in time!


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Amaranthine said:


> *Lil BigginZ*: I definitely respect the strength you have shown in taking control of your own life and doing what's best for yourself and your sanity long-term, even if it meant blowing up the things you were comfortable with and going in a brand new direction.


Sometimes change is the hardest thing to do, but it has given me tons of confidence and overall happiness. 



Amaranthine said:


> *Lil BigginZ*: I always wished I could get to know you better. I feel like we are on the same wavelength and could be good friends.



bff 4 ever?


----------



## freakyfred

> I envy the person youll trust enough to turn down the clowning and turn up the smoldering.



There are not many people who I trust with that now that I think about it. But hey, clowning about still comes with the package. You gotta be able to absorb the bad puns like a sponge!



> you are so cute that I just want to hug you long time



Awww gosh c'mere you!


----------



## Amaranthine

*Cobra Verde*: I wish you posted more about yourself as a whole, instead of being a pretentious asshole. With that thought, maybe what you're posting is exactly who you are, and that makes me sad because you're so cute. Post more pictures.

*Cobra Verde*: You're fucking awesome and I'm definitely not you.

*Hozay*: less talk, more action!

*Loopytheone*: I want to do stuff to your parts! That's about as crass as I'll get in public, anonymous or not.

*Manders*: You obviously just started this to get people to fawn all over you! Well [email protected]! (Eugh. The only reason I'm letting you get away with this nickname bullshit is so I don't have to deal with the sass you'd surely give me for changing it.)

*Mordecai* - I wish you lived closer, I'd love to hang out with you and just...hang out. Do bro stuff.

*Odette* - You are, simply stated, gorgeous; inside and out.

*Odette*: You have been dealt such a rough hand in the past year and your ability to keep your chin up and keep going as even more impressive than that pair of legs you've got on you.

*ODFFA*: You awaken all my white knight instincts

*ODFFA*: When you first came on the boards, I wanted to do dirty things to you. Now, I still want to do dirty things to you, but I want to also cuddle, hang out, talk about stuff, do more dirty things and explore each other in several facets.

*ODFFA*: You are genuinely one of the nicest people I have never had the pleasure of meeting. You're always available when I need someone to talk to, you were there for what may have been the worst part of my life to date, and you took it all in stride. You make me wish my home was a mere hop, skip, and a jump from SA. You always be Die Antwoord to my prayers for a true friend.


----------



## cakeboy

To the total sex rocket who is masturbating furiously outside my window : I will be maturbating furiously while watching you watching me masturbate. That's meta as fuck. I have the weirdest boner right meow! I'm not even kitten.


----------



## Amaranthine

*Archetypus*. I have no idea why anyone would give you and your comments any time. You're a rude obnoxious idiot and I'm glad that I rarely see you post.

*Bigginz*, I really, REALLY like your moustache dude. It looks so soft and... Kissable.

*Castingpearls* - Sometimes I don't know whether I want to be you or be with you. You are one of my favourite people in the universe.

*Cobra Verde* - I like you. Sure you're an irreverent jackal, but I find that sort of hilarious. You are also funny in a self deprecating sort of way. This is also definitely not you.

*Dromond*: I'm kinda into you, even though our ages are very different, I doubt we have a lot in common, and I barely ever talk to you. Maybe it's because you're cool.

*Esther*: let's make out and look up animal pictures online.

*Esther* - You are one crazy lady, full of biases against pasta and all sorts if things. I think you are understatedly hilarious, and I want to keep reading your posts forever.

*Extra_Fat_Guy* - I hope you really are living the dream. I've always been fond of you, as well as thinking you're a total hottie.

*Fuzzy*, Dude, just stop.

*Hozay*: let's make out.

*Hozay*, Have you ever considered, I don't know, making out with another dude? I'm here for you when you do. I know you've thought about it. I've seen you eyeing my mustache.

*Lil Bigginz*: One day I'm going to run away and join the circus. I'm taking you with me.

*Loopytheone*; As a vet, I always picture you typing furiously with one hand, elbow deep up a dogs' ass with the other. Is this accurate?

*(M)amaranthine*: I was teasing about the alphabetical order, my love. Don't put yourself last! (I can't win here! How about in the middle? I even made it so it looks completely natural.)

*(M)amaranthine*. I might not be too smart but I know what I like. I like you. (Well, thank you! If I had any idea of who you are, I might reciprocate the sentiment!)

*Melian*. You make me think bad thoughts. Baaaad, sexy, thoughts.

*Melian*: you are the hot villain from a video game. I am both attracted to an scared of you at the same time. In a totally respectful way. M'am.

*Paco*! I love you!

*Sasquatch*: let's make out.

*Sasquatch*, don't be surprised if I turn up on your doorstep one day in lingerie and a trench coat. It's all your own damn fault.

*Surlysomething* - I'm not sure I always like what you have to say, but I respect you a hell of a lot. I'm glad you're still around despite all the idiots on the boards.

*Treach* - I'm not sure what to make of you. I know what to do with you if I got my hands on you though.


----------



## extra_fat_guy

*Extra_Fat_Guy* - I hope you really are living the dream. I've always been fond of you, as well as thinking you're a total hottie.


Well I am trying to live the dream. It was good to hear a nice comment. Thank you it made me feel good. Feel free to send me a private message if you want.


----------



## loopytheone

Amaranthine said:


> *Loopytheone*: I want to do stuff to your parts! That's about as crass as I'll get in public, anonymous or not.





Amaranthine said:


> *Loopytheone*; As a vet, I always picture you typing furiously with one hand, elbow deep up a dogs' ass with the other. Is this accurate?



Hahaha, thank you for the crass sexual reference, makes me feel involved! 

And sadly I am not a vet, just a zoologist, though I do have two dogs sitting around me most of the time... I am not sure either of them would appreciate me having my hand up there though, especially as they are very small dogs!


----------



## agouderia

Amaranthine said:


> *Agouderia*: I (heart) your brain so much that I'd totally go on a blind date with you. Even though you could actually be a witch, or a dude, or a mutated super-dog.



What an honor - thank you :blush: !

I never expected anybody around here to send me a secret message - and my brain's vanity is pleasingly touched.

Witch sounds like an interesting potential career move .... what I don't get though is how, why and where the belief on this board comes from I might be a dude?! 
In indo-european linguistics (common form of communication here) the -ia ending is definitely feminine, deliberately chosen as such .... but it does make me wonder in how far my posts might sound masculine. And as far as personal anatomy goes, an 'au naturel' 38DD always was pretty unambiguous imo.

*Amaranthine: Stocked up on supply for that blind date - amaranth colored Shiraz, dug out Bakunin, Proudhon and Rosa Luxemburg to plan world revolution.*


----------



## CastingPearls

Amaranthine said:


> *Castingpearls* - Sometimes I don't know whether I want to be you or be with you. You are one of my favourite people in the universe.



I don't know whether to be touched or touch myself, so I did both! Thank you!


----------



## Melian

*Melian*. You make me think bad thoughts. Baaaad, sexy, thoughts.

*Melian*: you are the hot villain from a video game. I am both attracted to an scared of you at the same time. In a totally respectful way. M'am.


What are you doing this weekend? Either of you. Or both.


----------



## Surlysomething

This thread is the exact reason why I love the BHM/FFA board so much.

You peeps rock! 


:bow::wubu:


----------



## Amaranthine

*AAAAAAAAAA*: I'll put myself back into alphabetical order, but you get to be first for this round. You have a wonderful sense of humor, and you radiate creativity and adventurousness. Keep being awesome 

*Agouderia*: I absolutely love your stories. They're a perfect mix of interesting characters, drama, and sexiness. You're a great writer, and seemingly a very interesting person.

*bbwbud*: A number of your posts are fairly creepy, but in the most hilarious way possible. I'd recommend the "Who are you eating right now???" thread to anyone looking for entertainment.

*Carlasixx*: You're super beautiful and also seem down to earth. It'd be cool to chill and smoke a J with you.

*Freakyfred*: you are one sexy mofo and I'd really like to steal your t-shirts (and only half because I want to wear them)

*lille* - go away.

*Loopytheone*: I think you are like a young wine; a bit rough but with the potential to be amazing in a couple of years.

*Melian* - I really, really, really want to hang out with you. Can we hang out?

*Oona*: it makes me sad that you don't post much anymore.

*spookytwigg*: you add fun to the boards and have rad hair!

*Tad*: You are amazing and the father figure of the whole forum, stay awesome!

*TheDarkLady* - Your Ladyness inspires me. Also, spicy language has never sounded classier 

*Zay* - Barbie crotch notwithstanding, I'll always be there to help mend your corazon espinado. I enjoy our judgement-free zone more than you know.




agouderia said:


> *Amaranthine: Stocked up on supply for that blind date - amaranth colored Shiraz, dug out Bakunin, Proudhon and Rosa Luxemburg to plan world revolution.*



This is delightful. Thank you! I'm going to imagine that blind date with the idealistic interpretation of the person not thinking I'm crazy :wubu:


----------



## Melian

*Melian *- I really, really, really want to hang out with you. Can we hang out?

Yes! (Seriously, I've hung out with several people from this forum and it was always a lot of fun. Spent nearly 48h straight with one person, haha)

*Tad*: You are amazing and the father figure of the whole forum, stay awesome!

^ This is so true.


----------



## spookytwigg

Wooooop! I have rad hair!


----------



## lille

lille - go away.

Not happening, suck it up buttercup


----------



## loopytheone

Amaranthine said:


> *Loopytheone*: I think you are like a young wine; a bit rough but with the potential to be amazing in a couple of years.



Well thank you very much! :happy: I know that I am more passionate than refined at the moment but I do my best!


----------



## Tad

lille said:


> lille - go away.
> 
> Not happening, suck it up buttercup



Given that I was just called a father figure, and since I accepted the moderator cap a couple of months ago.....

Children, play nice or the shiny new toy will get taken away. There is giving criticism, then there is just being mean. That comment was of the 'just mean' type. I think making this an anonymous way to be mean would be a bad, bad, idea, and I will be a killjoy jerk of a moderator and lock the thread if that is what it becomes.

Nor should you count on Amaranthine to censor the comments--that isn't fair to her either. In short, this can be a lot of fun for everyone, but if a few choose to use it to bully, then they spoil it for everyone. You all have a responsibility here, let's see how this works out.

And Lille: please stay, and good on you for giving that comment the response it so richly deserves.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Amaranthine said:


> *Bigginz*, I really, REALLY like your moustache dude. It looks so soft and... Kissable.


Showing off my photoshop skills. 







Amaranthine said:


> *Lil Bigginz*: One day I'm going to run away and join the circus. I'm taking you with me.



Dude, I am so down for this. Can we at least do a couple carnivals so we can say we're carnies at some point in our life?


----------



## Amaranthine

Alright, first off, we have a tiny problem. Apparently each survey only allows for 100 responses, and we've hit that already. I cleared it out, but that's apparently the only time I can do that without paying 17 bucks. So two things (and one thing that's completely irrelevant to that!): 

1. When the number of responses exceeded the limit, it just...stopped showing them. So if you submitted one, and it doesn't show up below, just resubmit it! Or forget about it forever. Either one. 

2. If/when we hit 100 again (assuming everyone still has messages to secretly convey,) I'll need to post a new survey link. It'd be cool if that link could be put in the main post, rather than the dead one (would that be possible, Tad?) 

3. Like Tad said, it'd be lame if the thread had to be locked for excessive meanness. Therefore, if something is _exclusively_ glowing with hostility, I won't post it. However, if something includes a little constructive criticism or is more on the ambiguous side, I'll try my luck with posting it. 

*A Mandolin* - you are pretentious as fuck. I love it. (I accept and agree with your accusation of pretentiousness, but goddamn it, don't call me an instrument.)

*Amaranthine* - very well done for working out this anonymous messagey thingy! (Thank you! I'm glad everyone's having fun with it.)

*Blackjack* - I think you're afraid of me to tell you the truth. Live in fear. 

*Blackjack* - (I know you're not fat, but seeing as you're lurking) I'd tap that. More than once. 

*CarlaSix* - you're possibly the biggest narcissist on the site. Start caring about other people for a change and it might improve your life. 

*CastingPearls* - you're the ultimate survivor. I really admire you. 

*Esther*: You are the epitome of cool. You're the biggest goober I know, but that's what makes you so much fun. I enjoy our talks and I want to thank you for always listening. To a lot of people you're just a pretty face or a babe, (which is true) but I'm happy to call you a friend...who is a babe. 

*Fat24681234whatevernumberitis* - you are super. Beautiful and strong. I wish you were my real life friend. 

*Hozay* - lets get drunk and tell each other secrets. 

*LeoGibson* - In a different place at a different time I would totally have your babies. 

*Loopytheone*: I ended up coming across a few of your videos on your DA page. I think your voice is wonderful! It actually surprised me, considering how youthful your appearance is. 

*Melian*: You were the first person I saw "naked" on this board. I'll never forget it; I wish I had seen more, but all the same you're hot. I also appreciate your brain. Your no bullshit attitude is always appreciated. I miss talking as much as we used to, but I know that I can always drop you a line and expect a response. 

*Tad* - I think of you like a sage uncle. I kinda wish you were my uncle!

*x0emnem0x*: I like you but I'm so sick of seeing your face, your body, your everything...constantly! Enough already! 

*Yakatori*: You're a little long-winded, but you usually have something insightful or comedic to contribute. I have to wonder what you're like in person.


----------



## Blackjack

Amaranthine said:


> *Blackjack* - I think you're afraid of me to tell you the truth. Live in fear.



I... what?



> *Blackjack* - (I know you're not fat, but seeing as you're lurking) I'd tap that. More than once.



'sup:batting:


----------



## Yakatori

Amaranthine said:


> *Blackjack* - I think you're afraid of me to tell you the truth. Live in fear.


If I got this one, I would tell myself it's one of the girls; frustrated & wanting more than I'm yet prepared to give....


----------



## LeoGibson

Anonymous said:


> *LeoGibson* - Let's get together and sit on the porch and listen to music and kiss and stuff..



French or Aus.. err nevermind, I'll just :blush: and say thank you instead of being crass.



Anonymous said:


> *LeoGibson*: you always have something intelligent to say but you need to post more pics!!!



Really? Most days I feel like I have one brain cell left that's wandering around looking for company! Plus I kinda thought I posted too many pics. Thank you for the compliment.



Anonymous said:


> *LeoGibson* - In a different place at a different time I would totally have your babies.



Maybe in an alternate reality, like on Earth 2 or something, that is already happening! Whoa, that's heavy. Don't bogart it man.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

LeoGibson said:


> French or Aus.. err nevermind, I'll just :blush: and say thank you instead of being crass.



What's... an Australian kiss? Maybe Austrian?


----------



## Goreki

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> What's... an Australian kiss? May Austrian?


It's a kiss...... DOWN UNDER!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Goreki said:


> It's a kiss...... DOWN UNDER!



like...on the Vagina? Because I'm good at those...well I don't know if I'm good, but I'll do it for free.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> like...on the Vagina? Because I'm good at those...well I don't know if I'm good, but I'll do it for free.



You know nothing, Jon Snow.


----------



## Goreki

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> like...on the Vagina? Because I'm good at those...well I don't know if I'm good, but I'll do it for free.


We call it the map of Tasmania. There is all this controversy about deforestation in Tassie, a whole lot like Brazilian issue.


----------



## Amaranthine

The things I get myself into 

*agouderia*: Does your name have anything to do with cheese? Which of your stories do you think a persistent reader should start with?

*Casting Pearls*: Lainey you are awesome incarnate and I know you know that but I feel it's important to tell you how much admire your strength and courage. And your cat is awesome....Wonton for president!!!!

*Cobra Verde*: There! Now you can't say I never did anything for you.

*Extinctor 100*: One of these days you, me and a bottle of Glennfiddich. Deal? 

*Gingerbread and Hozay*:: please, please, please get together and have babies. They will be gorgeous, smart and wickedly funny. 

*Lil Bigginz*: I think you get rid of your piercings & the rest of beard. And just keep the mustache growing, without anything to detract from that as the center-piece.

*Lil Biggin Z*: You have the best moustache and facial piercings ever!

*ODFFA, fat9276 and Amaranthine*: you three are so fanned cute. I am jealous. 

*one2one*, what do you look like? You are very calm, kind and have lovely taste in gourmet.

*Saoirse*: I immediately thought of you the first time I watched this. And of both you & the video a few times since. But I'm guessing it's not something you're prepared to hear from just anyone, least of all me. Still, the timing couldn't be any better...

*Yakatori*: for a long time I wondered if you were male or female. I'm gonna go with male but it's high time for a PIC dude! Give it up.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Amaranthine said:


> *Gingerbread and Hozay*:: please, please, please get together and have babies. They will be gorgeous, smart and wickedly funny.



dude, TALK TO HER!! I've been trying to trick her into this for...literally YEARS!


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Amaranthine said:


> *Lil Bigginz*: I think you get rid of your piercings & the rest of beard. And just keep the mustache growing, without anything to detract from that as the center-piece.



No way! I've had my nose and snake bites piercings since I was a teenager. I'm 31 now, they are apart of me. Kind of like my kids. I'd cry if I ever have to take them out. The last week or so I was debating on trimming the stache some. It gets kind of annoying when you bite into a sandwich and get a mouth full of stache with it. Grrrr. I need better wax to hold it up from slouching back down. The wax I have at the moment will only hold it for a couple hours. 




Amaranthine said:


> *Lil Biggin Z*: You have the best moustache and facial piercings ever!


----------



## penguin

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> dude, TALK TO HER!! I've been trying to trick her into this for...literally YEARS!



Now how are we going to get together and have babies if you're doing it with her over there?


----------



## Goreki

penguin said:


> Now how are we going to get together and have babies if you're doing it with her over there?


Wanna split his airfare? And then bury him in some mangroves when we're done?


----------



## Gingembre

> *Gingerbread and Hozay*:: please, please, please get together and have babies. They will be gorgeous, smart and wickedly funny.



Hahahahaha! :-D


----------



## penguin

Goreki said:


> Wanna split his airfare? And then bury him in some mangroves when we're done?



lolol I'm not sure I want to dispose of him that permanently! We can just ship him off to someone else


----------



## Goreki

penguin said:


> lolol I'm not sure I want to dispose of him that permanently! We can just ship him off to someone else


Alright, but a one way ticket is cheaper than a return.


----------



## penguin

Goreki said:


> Alright, but a one way ticket is cheaper than a return.



We can't just do return to sender?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

penguin said:


> Now how are we going to get together and have babies if you're doing it with her over there?



I've actually been thinking about this a lot. I don't know if I'll ever end up with ONE person, but I want to be the guy that people think back to and say "That Hozay, he was a great guy. He left me some good times, and I hope he's doing well." With that said, you already have one of my favorite offspring, so I'd be TOTALLY down to try and get another good one.



Goreki said:


> Wanna split his airfare? And then bury him in some mangroves when we're done?



I don't know what mangroves are but it sounds sexy. If you're involved then I'm totally down. 



Gingembre said:


> Hahahahaha! :-D



In case anyone is wondering, in her defense, she HAS told me to hurry up and jump the pond. Why "this" hasn't happened is technically my fault. 




penguin said:


> lolol I'm not sure I want to dispose of him that permanently! We can just ship him off to someone else



This



Goreki said:


> Alright, but a one way ticket is cheaper than a return.



Money savvy, I like it.



penguin said:


> We can't just do return to sender?



Money savvy, I still like it.


----------



## Goreki

Hahaha, random sausage service.
HAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## CleverBomb

Goreki said:


> Hahaha, random sausage service.
> HAHAHAHAHA!


Should the this thread be re-titled, "Secret Sausage Service"?


----------



## HDANGEL15

CastingPearls said:


> Thank you! I'm working on it. I'll announce it from the rooftops when it's ready.



*i want a copy and to brag TOOOOO*


----------



## penguin

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> With that said, you already have one of my favorite offspring, so I'd be TOTALLY down to try and get another good one.



We would have the cutest babies! Let's get on this


----------



## Melian

*Melian*: You were the first person I saw "naked" on this board. I'll never forget it; I wish I had seen more, but all the same you're hot. I also appreciate your brain. Your no bullshit attitude is always appreciated. I miss talking as much as we used to, but I know that I can always drop you a line and expect a response. 

I call BS on this. Mesh shirt =/= naked


----------



## Aust99

Amaranthine said:


> *Aust99*. Lady, yo is beautiful.



Thanks to whoever posted. Very sweet to be thought of.

I think this thread is a great idea.


----------



## Aust99

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> like...on the Vagina? Because I'm good at those...well I don't know if I'm good, but I'll do it for free.



Yes, it's like a French kiss but down under.:happy:


----------



## Tad

Amaranthine said:


> 2. If/when we hit 100 again (assuming everyone still has messages to secretly convey,) I'll need to post a new survey link. It'd be cool if that link could be put in the main post, rather than the dead one (would that be possible, Tad?)




Yes, PM me the link and I can edit it in. 



> *A Mandolin* - you are pretentious as fuck. I love it. (I accept and agree with your accusation of pretentiousness, but goddamn it, don't call me an instrument.)



What, you don't like being played with?  no, that wasn't mine--I just can't resist playing with words sometimes)


----------



## Cobra Verde

Amaranthine said:


> *Cobra Verde*: There! Now you can't say I never did anything for you.










Fuck this anonymity shit and explain yourself.


----------



## Gingembre

Lil BigginZ said:


> You know nothing, Jon Snow.



Favourite new game! http://vocaroo.com/i/s1d1XSlZB5fi Lolololol!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Gingembre said:


> Favourite new game! http://vocaroo.com/i/s1d1XSlZB5fi Lolololol!



I think I'm in love...


----------



## Gingembre

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I think I'm in love...



Nahhh, baybes, that's lust.


----------



## agouderia

Amaranthine said:


> *AAAAAAAAAA*:
> *Agouderia*: I absolutely love your stories. They're a perfect mix of interesting characters, drama, and sexiness. You're a great writer, and seemingly a very interesting person.
> 
> :blush::blush::blush::blush: x³ merci!
> 
> 
> 
> This is delightful. Thank you! I'm going to imagine that blind date with the idealistic interpretation of the person not thinking I'm crazy :wubu:



No you're not crazy! 
For a blind date you try to come up with something the other person might find interesting - this is what I derived from what I've read from you so far.

Plus I honestly believe occasional anarchy is very healthy for the brain!



Amaranthine said:


> The things I get myself into
> 
> *agouderia*: Does your name have anything to do with cheese? Which of your stories do you think a persistent reader should start with?



Think Greek!
For long and heavy try '525', for short 'Crash'.


*Tad: Are you the uncle or more like the Godfather of this board?

Hozay: I want to get to know your sister - she looks like an incredibly happy person despite her tasking sibling. 

fat9276: There is much more to you than I assumed.

Gingembre: Je ne peux pas décider - chocolat noir au gingembre ou plutot gingembre chaud avec citron vert ce soir???

loopy: What's your take on Friar Tuck as local expert?

Goreki: Why do I always have to think of Slovakia when you post?

Melian: So much geekiness intimidates me.

LilBigginZ: You seem to have much to offer - show it more.

To the BHM board as such:
Thank you all - if there is one board on DIMS, where TOLERANCE and ACCEPTANCE remain the guidelines, it's here.*


----------



## AuntHen

agouderia said:


> fat9276: There is much more to you than I assumed.


----------



## Surlysomething

I agree! Great peeps all around.



agouderia said:


> To the BHM board as such:
> Thank you all - if there is one board on DIMS, where TOLERANCE and ACCEPTANCE remain the guidelines, it's here.[/B]


----------



## bbwbud

bbwbud: A number of your posts are fairly creepy, but in the most hilarious way possible. I'd recommend the "Who are you eating right now???" thread to anyone looking for entertainment

If you're going to be a horndog, (and there are two types of guys on this board, horndogs and those who are lying about it), and least be funny and never take yourself seriously, and try not to be mean to anyone...I appreciate the comment!


----------



## Goreki

agouderia said:


> Goreki: Why do I always have to think of Slovakia when you post?


Possibly it's this http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Association_of_Ideas


----------



## Sasquatch!

Please schedule lingerie fun or makeout sessions in advance.
I would like to guarantee I have a suitable cheese and wine combination for the occasion.


----------



## Treach

"*Treach -* I'm not sure what to make of you. I know what to do with you if I got my hands on you though."

I hope it's something fun and/or sexual, and not something like hollowing me out to wear as a suit.


----------



## Amaranthine

*Aust99*: You generally deflect compliments it seems, but you do need to know that you are absolutely gorgeous. Own that.

*bbwbud*: there's pervy fun and then there's pervy creepster... stop creeping'!

*Fat9276*- Your intelligence shines through in everything you post and your body confidence is inspiring.

*Goreki*: I think you're pretty, especially your new avatar. But even as you looked with your head shaved, I would have no difficulty with making out with you.

*Hozay*- your cheeky flirt! Your going to end up in trouble one day.

*Melian*: Yeah, yeah yeah, you're hot and all and you do make me want to do bad things with you. Although, they aren't sexual. Rather I'd love to get drunk and then hide out toss water balloons and mustard bombs and the like at unexpecting hipster douches dressed up in they're stupid mismatched clothing.

*Sassy*: I really enjoy your rapier sharp wit. You never fail to crack me up when you take the piss out of someone. Although at times it can cross over into meanness if you're not careful.

*x0emnem0x*: Not piling-on. We love you. But, you CANNOT maintain contact with ex's mom. If he owes you money or there's stuff he hasn't returned, take him to small-claims. Or just write it-off. If you'd been together for a MUCH longer period of time or had kids together, that might be a different scenario. But otherwise, it's just not smart or ladylike.


----------



## CastingPearls

HDANGEL15 said:


> *i want a copy and to brag TOOOOO*



You got it!



Amaranthine said:


> *CastingPearls* - you're the ultimate survivor. I really admire you.



It's either that or lay down and die. Trial by fire brands courage into your soul. Thank you.


----------



## Goreki

Amaranthine said:


> *Goreki*: I think you're pretty, especially your new avatar. But even as you looked with your head shaved, I would have no difficulty with making out with you.


Thank you! As a bonus in our make out session, my shaved head feels awesome.


----------



## spookytwigg

agouderia said:


> To the BHM board as such:
> Thank you all - if there is one board on DIMS, where TOLERANCE and ACCEPTANCE remain the guidelines, it's here.


Yep. Couldn't agree more. By far the best of the boards.


----------



## Melian

*Melian*: Yeah, yeah yeah, you're hot and all and you do make me want to do bad things with you. Although, they aren't sexual. Rather I'd love to get drunk and then hide out toss water balloons and mustard bombs and the like at unexpecting hipster douches dressed up in they're stupid mismatched clothing.

They fucking deserve it!!


----------



## Amaranthine

*Amaranthine*: I really do wish we were friends and knew more about one another. Youre one of the people on the board who I think is really cool, but how do you message someone and say, I think youre really coollets be friends without sounding like a total dweeb and/or nut job? (Whoa, this might be the first time anyone's ever called me cool. Thank you! You could send me that exact message, if you wanted! I love nut jobs.)

*biglynch*: I want to drink with you. And possibly have sloppy hot sex afterward.

*Blackjack*: I hate that youre all talk. The face-sitting could be a real thing here.

*CastingPearls*: Nothing but love for you alwaysboth coming from me to you and as a general wish for your life

*Cobra Verde:* This reminds me of you, for some reason. 

*Dromond*: If you were a more sexual creature, I would be so tempted to make a play for you. Id be interested to know how youd feel about this confession if you knew it came from menot interested enough to actually tell you its me, though. Too much anxiety.

*fat9276*: Your voice is amazing. It just makes me happy.

*Gingembre*: Your voice does things to me. Wonderful things. Things that make me want you to read every erotic story and poem ever so I can die in a state of bliss.

*HDANGEL15*: You're awesome. I do wonder why you take the time to post your comments in different fonts and colors, though. Just to stand out and be further awesome?

*Hozay*: You frustrate me. Sexually and otherwise.

*LeoGibson*: Why are you married? I know thered be competition for you (no doubt from both here online and in your everyday life), but I would win. I have zero doubt.

*Lil BigginZ*: I kind of have a crush on you.

*lovelylady78*: Marry me. (Notice the period and not a question markits more a command than a inquiry.)

*Melian*: I think you are totally badass, and Id love to be your chubby lovable sidekick in a buddy adventure flick.

*Mishty*: You make me laugh like no other person Ive ever encountered online. I would read posts from you all day. BEST sense of humor.

*ODFFA*: It doesnt surprise me at all that youve gotten so many supportive, lovely messages on this thread. You deserve all of themyoure such a dear, dear person.

*rellis10*: I miss you.

*RentonBob* - I'm lucky to have you as a friend, and I'm here whenever you feel like chatting, even if I might not reply right away. Will drop you an email sometime 

*Sasquatch*!: Although its unlike me to feel this way about anyone, I really want you to like mebut I just dont think you do.

*The Fat Man*: You're remarkably cute. Overwhelmingly.


----------



## Cobra Verde

1) Hitler
2) Stalin
3) You
4) Bin Laden


----------



## biglynch

Sexy time and drinks voucher number two. If I may quote a forum chumrade, let's do this!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Amaranthine said:


> *Hozay*: You frustrate me. Sexually and otherwise.



We should get together and rectify this, first the sexual frustration, and then you can vent to me about all my other shortcomings that frustrate you.


----------



## ODFFA

Amaranthine said:


> *ODFFA*: You are so sweet and kind, I admit I miss hearing from you but thank you for the few messages we did share, I hope everything goes well for you!





Amaranthine said:


> *ODFFA*: You're gorgeous and one of the most graceful people I've ever met. Life doesn't seem to deal you the fairest of hands, and here's hoping that changes for the best.





Amaranthine said:


> *Odette* - You are, simply stated, gorgeous; inside and out.
> 
> *Odette*: You have been dealt such a rough hand in the past year and your ability to keep your chin up and keep going as even more impressive than that pair of legs you've got on you.
> 
> *ODFFA*: You awaken all my white knight instincts
> 
> *ODFFA*: When you first came on the boards, I wanted to do dirty things to you. Now, I still want to do dirty things to you, but I want to also cuddle, hang out, talk about stuff, do more dirty things and explore each other in several facets.
> 
> *ODFFA*: You are genuinely one of the nicest people I have never had the pleasure of meeting. You're always available when I need someone to talk to, you were there for what may have been the worst part of my life to date, and you took it all in stride. You make me wish my home was a mere hop, skip, and a jump from SA. You always be Die Antwoord to my prayers for a true friend.





Amaranthine said:


> *ODFFA, fat9276 and Amaranthine*: you three are so fanned cute. I am jealous.





Amaranthine said:


> *ODFFA*: It doesnt surprise me at all that youve gotten so many supportive, lovely messages on this thread. You deserve all of themyoure such a dear, dear person.



Sorry that this collective reply is so crazily belated, I just had to recover from the utter head-asplode. I mean, 'thank you' seems so trite a response to all this....... but I'm out of words, so

THANK YOOOOOOU! I'm a better person because of this community and all of you :wubu:


----------



## Blackjack

Amaranthine said:


> *Blackjack*: I hate that youre all talk. The face-sitting could be a real thing here.



Alas for this, I could use some good face-sitting.

I'm workin' on it. My anxiety and other issues are shit I'm trying to be better with. In part because I need to have more fat booty on my face than I'm currently getting.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Amaranthine said:


> *x0emnem0x*: I like you but I'm so sick of seeing your face, your body, your everything...constantly! Enough already!



Ouch. 
*shrug*



Amaranthine said:


> *x0emnem0x:* Not piling-on. We love you. But, you CANNOT maintain contact with ex's mom. If he owes you money or there's stuff he hasn't returned, take him to small-claims. Or just write it-off. If you'd been together for a MUCH longer period of time or had kids together, that might be a different scenario. But otherwise, it's just not smart or ladylike.



Totally understandable, this is the stuff I like to hear. Lol I don't really talk to her much now to be honest, but thank you for taking the time out to say this.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Amaranthine said:


> *Lil BigginZ*: I kind of have a crush on you.



Wanna go out for some pizza and ice cream?


----------



## HDANGEL15

Amaranthine said:


> *HDANGEL15*: You're awesome. I do wonder why you take the time to post your comments in different fonts and colors, though. Just to stand out and be further awesome?



awwwes...I have always been graphically inclined...and just OCD about this one thing ...TY :wubu:


----------



## Amaranthine

*BHM/FFA board*: I love you guys! What a wonderful, dysfunctional family 

*BIGLYNCH*: omfg..i want A HUG ....and to feel your weight upon me...and to feed and squeeze your beautiful body...and that fur.....meowwwwwww

*Blackjack* - Can you just come do anything and everything to me already?

*Cobra Verde*: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7X7sZzSXYs This reminds me of you. (Please embed this link because you need to do everything I want and say.)

*Everyone using this to kiss ass* - This seems like a trendy popularity thread for those kissing each others ass.

*Goreki*: you make me laugh like a crazy hyena. You have a wicked sense of humor and I must confess that I love you!

*Hozay J Garseeya* - You are so handsome and silly. *swoon* 

*Leo Gibson*: You are gradually making me less allergic to Texans. Keep it up, I guess?

*Library Girl*, it must exhausting but exhilarating to live everything so intensely. I think I'm jealous.

*LoveLocs*: My heart beats faster every time I see that you have posted.

*Melian*: I'd like you to sit on my dick. Please wear those Stahma Tarr-cosplay contact lenses while doing it.

*Mishty*: please come back and post more, please!!

*rellis10* - I'm so truly lucky to have your presence in my life. I've got your back - always.


----------



## biglynch

And that's 3. I now have a party...which I can't go too due to not knowing who invited me. I think I'm sad and happy.

Sappy!


----------



## Melian

*Melian*: I think you are totally badass, and Id love to be your chubby lovable sidekick in a buddy adventure flick.

Hm...could it be a horror or a psychological thriller-type movie instead? Either way, we have to re-animate something.

*Melian*: I'd like you to sit on my dick. Please wear those Stahma Tarr-cosplay contact lenses while doing it.

Oooh that`s a saucy one! Present it.


----------



## LeoGibson

> *LeoGibson*: Why are you married? I know there’d be competition for you (no doubt from both here online and in your everyday life), but I would win. I have zero doubt.



Confidence is sexy! But I don't know, I am awful busy beating off all the ladies with a stick, just so I can walk down the street on the daily!  ...... And then I awoke from that dream to wet licks of a junkyard mutt!:doh: 

Thanks for the thought. It does wonders for the psyche. Sincerely, thank you.



> *Leo Gibson*: You are gradually making me less allergic to Texans. Keep it up, I guess?



Cool. Although I have to say, there are more here like myself than the jackass kind. It just seems like the jackasses get all the exposure.


----------



## agouderia

*LeoGibson: How can anybody sound so overwhelmingly Texan?

biglynch: There is something very Renaissance about you? Are you in reality Falstaff's nephew?

rellis10 - I'll chime in - I miss you too.

Melian: So much geekiness is intimidating.

x0emnem0x: I needed 8 attempts to spell your name correctly and still don't know how to pronounce it - disturbing.

LibraryGirl: We need more interesting stories from inside the English literature world.

Amaranthine: This thread is my downfall - I love writing SMS...!

ODFFA: You sound incredibly sweet - thankfully your South African accent is very sophisticated, not like that of Princess Charlène.

Sasquatch!: More to miss ....*


----------



## Amaranthine

agouderia said:


> *Agouderia: I like that you chose to completely forgo the "anonymous" part of sending people messages. I admire your boldness *




*big_lad27* - I wish you lived closer. I want to spend hours doing naughty, dirty, erotic things to your body and stare into your gorgeous eyes.

*Canadian chicks* - I love you guys so much! The smartest, funniest broads on the whole site, hands down.

*CLEVERBOMB*...I find you extremely intriguing and very secretive..but wish I KNEW MORE

*Everyone using this to kiss ass* - *bends over* back atcha, pun intended

*Everyone not using this to kiss ass*: kiss more ass! It`s just a bit of friendly fun.

*To the "kiss ass" doofus*: it's quite pointless to be a "kiss ass" if it's done ANONYMOUSLY, duh! Try again.

*Lil BigginZ* - I bet you and I would have a blast sitting around shooting the shit.

*LILBIGGINZ*: first off congratulations on your amazing transformation..NOW GET CLOTHES THAT FIT!!! get rid of those serial killer glasses and either contact lenses or something more flattering!!!

*loopytheone*. You give me the horn!


----------



## loopytheone

Amaranthine said:


> *Everyone using this to kiss ass* - *bends over* back atcha, pun intended
> 
> *Everyone not using this to kiss ass*: kiss more ass! It`s just a bit of friendly fun.
> 
> *To the "kiss ass" doofus*: it's quite pointless to be a "kiss ass" if it's done ANONYMOUSLY, duh! Try again.
> 
> *loopytheone*. You give me the horn!



You give me the horn too anon! 

And yes, you can't really kiss ass if nobody knows who you are. Being nice and complimentary is awesome. As is this board. And cake.


----------



## ODFFA

> ODFFA: You sound incredibly sweet - thankfully your South African accent is very sophisticated, not like that of Princess Charlène.



I must confess to not knowing what she sounds like. But yes, I've always been thankful for my ability to feign that sophistication for my reputation's sake  And thank you - anonymous ass kissing much appreciated ^.^


----------



## freakyfred

> Freakyfred: you are one sexy mofo and I'd really like to steal your t-shirts (and only half because I want to wear them)



These shirts are miiiine! No touchy
(unless you're cool, then you may touch)


----------



## x0emnem0x

agouderia said:


> x0emnem0x: I needed 8 attempts to spell your name correctly and still don't know how to pronounce it - disturbing.



I came to Dims trying to be kind of... secretive I guess. After lurking the boards for years I decided to start posting but this is the only site I use that has THIS specific username. I kind of just didn't want to be found out. But I guess I did a good job at making sure no one really knows my name. Hehe. Most just call me emnem.


----------



## WVMountainrear

> *lovelylady78*: Marry me. (Notice the period and not a question markits more a command than a inquiry.)



**an* inquiry. You fail the marriage test.

Seriously, though, I love flattery, and this is definitely that. 

**holds hand up to her face like a phone and mouths "call me"**


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Amaranthine said:


> *Lil BigginZ* - I bet you and I would have a blast sitting around shooting the shit.


I don't doubt it, I'm a pretty easy person to get along with as long as you can handle my fucked up sense of humor. 



Amaranthine said:


> *LILBIGGINZ*: first off congratulations on your amazing transformation..NOW GET CLOTHES THAT FIT!!! get rid of those serial killer glasses and either contact lenses or something more flattering!!!


I'M WORKING ON GETTING CLOTHES THAT FIT! Fat people clothes aren't cheap. Are you trying to tell me that the serial killer look isn't the "in" look at the moment? Fuck! For real though, these are my first glasses so I'll replace them whenever I find another pair. I personally like them. I can already tell you right now that me and contacts will not get along.


----------



## Mordecai

*Mordecai: You should post more. It would be cool to know more about you. *

Ok.

*Mordecai- I wish you lived closer, I'd love to hang out with you and just...hang out. Do bro stuff. * 

I miss larger urban areas.


----------



## Librarygirl

Can't cope with quoting on my iPhone, but wanted to thank agouderia for the mention. I've been off sick from work for nearly a month with a head injury and have been avoiding the computer and minimising phone use, so it's nice to know I've not been forgotten! I will be back!
Miss my friends on here,
Library girl
X


----------



## Tad

Librarygirl said:


> Can't cope with quoting on my iPhone, but wanted to thank agouderia for the mention. I've been off sick from work for nearly a month with a head injury and have been avoiding the computer and minimising phone use, so it's nice to know I've not been forgotten! I will be back!
> Miss my friends on here,
> Library girl
> X



What did you do to your poor head??????


----------



## agouderia

Librarygirl said:


> Can't cope with quoting on my iPhone, but wanted to thank agouderia for the mention. I've been off sick from work for nearly a month with a head injury and have been avoiding the computer and minimising phone use, so it's nice to know I've not been forgotten! I will be back!
> Miss my friends on here,
> Library girl
> X



Oh dear - poor Librarygirl - so sorry to hear that! What happened?

Get well soon - gute Besserung!


----------



## biglynch

agouderia said:


> *
> biglynch: There is something very Renaissance about you? Are you in reality Falstaff's nephew?
> 
> *



Very very much hope so.

Oh and I still dont know where to cash my 3 vouchers. WHY WONT YOU TELLLLL MEEEEEEEEEEE.


----------



## Amaranthine

*Blackjack*: Sometimes you post and I think you're pretty cool. Other times I'm really put off by how unnecessarily hostile you can come off.

*CastingPearls* - You are always so nice. How do I do that? Keep that shit up! Keep being awesome.

*Esther* - you are really gorgeous and funny and I wish I lived in Korea so I could try and seduce you and take you on dates and be all charming and handsome

*Everyone here*: You have cute butts and I will kiss them any day just for that.

*Hozay* - Hope your herpes clears up 

*Hozay: *I could say a lot of great things about you. But instead, I'll just insist on your moving here.

*LeoGibson* - Voice of wisdom

*Tad* - Another voice of wisdom. You and the guy above should make out. I'm not into that stuff I just feel like the baby it produces would be the next Ghandi

*Librarygirl*: I hope you are better soon. Hugs!

*lucca23v2*: every time I see your screen name, I want to sing that Suzanne Vega song. "My name is Luka. I live on the 2nd floor..." 

*SurlySomething* - You dont come off as surly as often as I would think, based on your name

*Yakatori* - You always make me feel better about my day


----------



## Surlysomething

I talk a big game most of the time but I don't suffer fools very often. Haha.




Amaranthine said:


> *SurlySomething* - You dont come off as surly as often as I would think, based on your name


----------



## LeoGibson

agouderia said:


> *LeoGibson: How can anybody sound so overwhelmingly Texan?*



Just watch King Of The Hill and you'll see mine isn't even that bad! It may be a cartoon, but that damn show is pretty close to being a documentary. 



> *LeoGibson* - Voice of wisdom



Sure you got the right person here?  Tad I understand, me, not so much! :doh:

Thank you.



> *Tad* - Another voice of wisdom. You and the guy above should make out. I'm not into that stuff I just feel like the baby it produces would be the next Ghandi



More like Buddha. Plus judging by mine and Tad's follicles, the poor kid would be bald before puberty was over!


----------



## ODFFA

LeoGibson said:


> More like Buddha. Plus judging by mine and Tad's follicles, the poor kid would be bald before puberty was over!



I love this! You would spawn a real-life Laughing Buddha, one with a wicked sense of wisdom AND humour. 

Man, I need to find some mundane activity to busy myself with now. My brain is having difficulty processing this amount of awesomeness.


----------



## CleverBomb

Amaranthine said:


> *CLEVERBOMB*...I find you extremely intriguing and very secretive..but wish I KNEW MORE


Thanks  But I'm not being secretive, it's just that the details are so mundane as to not be worth mentioning.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Can I just say how much I love the BHM/FFA board? All of the fun threads, none of the drama. Keep being awesome, guys.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

We've had a few people come through here that aren't frequent visitors that have said they enjoy our board for being fun. 

I know I'm not being thanked directly but I still wanted to shoot a thank you back, it's nice to know we're appreciated it some form or another.


----------



## Amaranthine

And I'll throw in a thank you too! For everyone writing awesome things here, resisting the urge to throw in comments that might need weeding out, and including juicy bits of information. 

*Blackjack* - you still have one of the biggest dicks of any guy from the fat community that I've been with. I feel like you deserve a trophy or a Hollywood Star or something.

*Gingembre*- girl you are so lovely and funny.... I want to be your best friend!

*Library Girl*. Do get well soon. We miss you around here.

*LilBiggnZ*: Gotta tell you, I'm not loving the mustache.

*terpsichore*: Let's see them pictures.

*TwilightStarr*. You're lovely, and you should be told this on a daily basis. Read this everyday.

*SurlySomething*. If I'm ever in your corner of the world, we are getting our party gear on and we are gonna have a big night out.

*Surlysomething* - You make me so sad. 99% of the time you make me want to be your friend. You can be nice, you can be funny as all hell, and I genuinely enjoy many of your posts. But every once in a blue moon, you'll just say something so outright, undeservedly, unabashedly CRUEL to someone, out of nowhere and without cause or provocation. And the worst part is - you refuse to even SEE that you do this. You just hide behind the mantle of "telling it like it is." There is a difference between calling people out on their BS (good) and being cruel and hurtful when it's not called for. I hope this makes you rethink the way you do things... but I don't imagine it will.

*WildZero*: Your posts are toxic.


----------



## Blackjack

Amaranthine said:


> *Blackjack* - you still have one of the biggest dicks of any guy from the fat community that I've been with. I feel like you deserve a trophy or a Hollywood Star or something.



I am both flattered and confused by this.


----------



## Surlysomething

I don't say anything without there being a reason behind it and I would be the first person to apologize and AM the first person to apologize if I believe i've done anything wrong. I'm also sure that your version of being cruel is quite different than mine.

And for the record, when have I hidden behind any mantle? I'm not a give everyone a "million chances in life" kind of person. You're either accountable for your crap or you're not. I think what bothers people about me is that I own who I am. I know who I am. I know I come off rough around the edges but you also don't know my life experience so maybe you should check your behaviour first. Maybe MY feelings get hurt just as easily as anyone else's. The opinion of people that aren't in my circle usually means very little to me. You get in my circle for a reason and hand holding is usually not one of them.

But hey, thanks for taking the time to cut me down, it was the highlight of my morning (other than my first cup of coffee)

PS: I'll take 1% any day.




Amaranthine said:


> *Surlysomething* - You make me so sad. 99% of the time you make me want to be your friend. You can be nice, you can be funny as all hell, and I genuinely enjoy many of your posts. But every once in a blue moon, you'll just say something so outright, undeservedly, unabashedly CRUEL to someone, out of nowhere and without cause or provocation. And the worst part is - you refuse to even SEE that you do this. You just hide behind the mantle of "telling it like it is." There is a difference between calling people out on their BS (good) and being cruel and hurtful when it's not called for. I hope this makes you rethink the way you do things... but I don't imagine it will.


----------



## Surlysomething

Do I need to wear a bra?



Amaranthine said:


> *SurlySomething*. If I'm ever in your corner of the world, we are getting our party gear on and we are gonna have a big night out.


----------



## Donna

Surlysomething said:


> Do I need to wear a bra?



If you're not wearing a bra, wouldn't that be a "big tit out" instead of a "big night out?"


----------



## lucca23v2

Amaranthine said:


> Once I become a millionaire, I'll make a thread where I send random people to massage other random people. I really don't know why I didn't personally think of this, or why no one else has suggested it until now



I would give the first massage to bbwbud, but can I have the second massage?


----------



## lucca23v2

loopytheone said:


> Bwahaha, thanks for vaguely smexual message and the message of hate~! :kiss2:



I think you just intimidate them. I think you are hot!


----------



## lucca23v2

Amaranthine said:


> *lucca23v2*: every time I see your screen name, I want to sing that Suzanne Vega song. "My name is Luka. I live on the 2nd floor..."



lol... everytime I type it in I do the same thing!.lol


----------



## Surlysomething

HUGE tit out...haha



Donna said:


> If you're not wearing a bra, wouldn't that be a "big tit out" instead of a "big night out?"


----------



## bmann0413

Oh, so doing this.


----------



## Esther

I didn't realize there were messages sent to me! I just read them all from the start. Thanks, anons. I think I can guess who a couple of you are though


----------



## loopytheone

lucca23v2 said:


> I think you just intimidate them. I think you are hot!



Ehehehe, well thank you! :wubu:


----------



## Oona

> *Oona*: it makes me sad that you don't post much anymore.



I'm sorry! I promise it's not for lack of wanting to post. I've just been bombarded with work and school. Not to mention the new beau! :wubu:

Good news, though! I will be done with my first degree in about a month. Then I'll have a little time to swarm the boards with posts and crap like that!


----------



## Librarygirl

Thank you for the get well messages (and the earlier messages I've just spotted on here). I stupidly hit my head hard on the corner of a cupboard when measuring up for a new kitchen in the house I've just bought. I've been very tired and had head pain, dizziness, nausea etc and have just gone back to work after a month off. They suspect it is a bruise between my brain and my skull. I'm getting better but progress is slow and uneven and I feel a bit down. It was lovely to see my friends and colleagues again, but I find it hard as people either seem to only want to talk to me to check I'm not about to keel over or go too far the other way and bombard me with work issues I just can't cope with. 

Still, this is a great thread and I look forward to contributing soon. It's uplifting to see the things others appreciate about you that you may be oblivious to yourself.


----------



## Amaranthine

*Little note first*: I've been trying to be generous with this. So...if there's some hint of...potential constructiveness in the criticism, I've posted it. But I finally hit one where I could see nothing but negativity resulting from it, so I'm going to refrain from posting. And if you're upset that I didn't post it, feel free to leave mean comments about me, and I'll post those! Because I suppose that's my special privilege as curator here. Or about Hozay, because he makes me into a paranoid mess. 


*bbwbud* - You're creepy.

*Blackjack* - I used to have a major crush on you because of your hilarious attitude. Now you seem to be a constant downer and that makes me really sad. 

*Cobra Verde* - I love your posts. You crack me up. 

*Dromond*: Are you OK? You aren't posting much anymore. It gives me a sad. 

*Hozay* - I still want to meet up and rock this little town with our awesomeness. 

*loopytheone*, you are totally awesome and I enjoy your art on DeviantArt! 

*loopytheone* - You are fucking adorable. End of discussion. 

*loopytheone*: I sometimes wonder if Britain's lack of deserts is because all of its sand is in your vagina. You're way too young to be so uptight.

*Melian*: I desperately want to give you a vicious tongue-lashing. By which I mean cunnilingus, obviously.

ok.. I have a girl crush on the following people, Fat Molly, Fat 9276, YOU of course! Surlysomething, LillyBBBW And I have curshes on the following men, BBWBud, BigLynch,Fonzworth,Screamingchicken

*Surlysomething* - I love you. That is all.

*Yakatori* - I can not stand to read your posts. They are entirely too frustrating.


----------



## Cobra Verde

Amaranthine said:


> *Little note first*: I've been trying to be generous with this. So...if there's some hint of...potential constructiveness in the criticism, I've posted it. But I finally hit one where I could see nothing but negativity resulting from it, so I'm going to refrain from posting.


I don't see what the big deal is, everyone already knows about my disdain for whitey.



EDIT: More praise!!! :wubu: :smitten:


----------



## Surlysomething

I'm totally going to assume this is about me. Hahaha




Amaranthine said:


> *Little note first*: I've been trying to be generous with this. So...if there's some hint of...potential constructiveness in the criticism, I've posted it. But I finally hit one where I could see nothing but negativity resulting from it, so I'm going to refrain from posting. And if you're upset that I didn't post it, feel free to leave mean comments about me, and I'll post those! Because I suppose that's my special privilege as curator here. Or about Hozay, because he makes me into a paranoid mess.


----------



## MrSensible

I'm never going to not see this as a "massage service" lol. I wanted that, I think.

Kick ass thread idea. :happy:


----------



## loopytheone

Amaranthine said:


> *loopytheone*, you are totally awesome and I enjoy your art on DeviantArt!
> 
> *loopytheone* - You are fucking adorable. End of discussion.
> 
> *loopytheone*: I sometimes wonder if Britain's lack of deserts is because all of its sand is in your vagina. You're way too young to be so uptight.



Thank you very much! :happy: I need to get round to drawing more, I haven't had the time/energy to draw much recently. But the cute chubbiness of people around me on here inspires me to want to get out there and sketch away! I would love to be able to do some live drawings of some of the guys and gals on here!

I am not sure why the last person felt the need to mention my vagina, do you fancy me or something? Anyway, it is happily sand free, you will be pleased to know.


----------



## lucca23v2

loopytheone said:


> Thank you very much! :happy: I need to get round to drawing more, I haven't had the time/energy to draw much recently. But the cute chubbiness of people around me on here inspires me to want to get out there and sketch away! I would love to be able to do some live drawings of some of the guys and gals on here!
> 
> I am not sure why the last person felt the need to mention my vagina, do you fancy me or something? Anyway, it is happily sand free, you will be pleased to know.



Most of us fancy you 

As to the sand comment... think of your vag as a clam.. Sand is ok because it will turn into a pearl...


----------



## ODFFA

lucca23v2 said:


> Most of us fancy you
> 
> As to the sand comment... think of your vag as a clam.. Sand is ok because it will turn into a pearl...



Haha! That was funny, strange and lovely all at the same time  Won't soon forget it.

And I second the sentiment ^.^


----------



## loopytheone

lucca23v2 said:


> Most of us fancy you
> 
> As to the sand comment... think of your vag as a clam.. Sand is ok because it will turn into a pearl...





ODFFA said:


> Haha! That was funny, strange and lovely all at the same time  Won't soon forget it.
> 
> And I second the sentiment ^.^



Hahaha, thank you both! What a pair of messages to come on to first thing in the morning! :wubu:


----------



## Amaranthine

We're getting dangerously close to 100 messages on this survey. So, here's the link to the new one. 

https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/G3NDRWX

Not that it's urgent or anything. But it's there. It'll eventually replace the other link in the original post, with the help of our wonderful Moderator. 

*Amaranthine* - I love you for making this thread a thing. (And I <3 you for contributing to it! =] ) 

*Amaranthine*: Bless your heart for keeping up with all this riff raff and negativity. I appreciate all the hard work you do for us dimmers.  (Well, thank you! It's been surprisingly positive until...now. But I have faith in everyone! Uh, sort of.)

*BigBeautifulMe* - You are a fantastic person! I'm stoked that you got your Happily Ever After! 

*cobra verde*: This song always reminds me of you. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oai1V7kaFBk

*Hozay*: As great as you are, when I inevitably go crazy, I'm probably going to blame you. You're just good at most everything. Including driving people crazy. How long will I deny you a completely positive message? Who knows! 

*LeoGibson* - You are so handsome! <3

*loopytheone* - It's not fun to post when you're online because you completely bulldoze anyone who offends you or whose opinion you disagree with, and flood the thread with your own irate posts. This seems to happen every day. It drives people away. Honestly have you ever looked in one of the threads you derailed and compared the amount of your posts to everyone else's? Sometimes you completely take them over.

*lovelylady78* - You are so gorgeous. Girl crush! That blonde hair and blue eyes! ^w^

*NYCGabriel* - I miss talking to you... you seem so distant now.

*Oona* - Fierce girl... work it. 

*Saoirse*: "yea. people really need to take the stick out' there butts and stop being so damn sensitive!" EASY TO SAY WHEN 99% OF YOUR POSTS ARE BASED ABOUT HAVING A STICK IN OR AROUND YOUR ASS... 

*Surlysomething* - You are pretty awesome, but at times can be a little overbearing. I just love how you are you and don't take any crap from anybody, but you're a little harsh sometimes! 

*Surlysomething* - It was totally my post about you that Amaranthine couldn't post. I went into too much explicit detail about what I want to do with you 

*Tad* - You're always full of great advice. You've helped me out a number of times, and for that I'm grateful.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Amaranthine said:


> *BigBeautifulMe* - You are a fantastic person! I'm stoked that you got your Happily Ever After!



Aw, thank you so much, random anon. I am, too.


----------



## loopytheone

Amaranthine said:


> *loopytheone* - It's not fun to post when you're online because you completely bulldoze anyone who offends you or whose opinion you disagree with, and flood the thread with your own irate posts. This seems to happen every day. It drives people away. Honestly have you ever looked in one of the threads you derailed and compared the amount of your posts to everyone else's? Sometimes you completely take them over.



*shrugs* If you dislike me so much then there is a block/ignore feature and you wont ever have to hear from me again.


----------



## Diana_Prince245

For weeks now, I've thought this said massage instead of message and wondered why it hadn't been moved to the sexuality board. Now I feel dumb. I'm blaming the cat.


----------



## CleverBomb

Diana_Prince245 said:


> For weeks now, I've thought this said massage instead of message and wondered why it hadn't been moved to the sexuality board. Now I feel dumb.* I'm blaming the cat.*


I blame Obama. 

Whoops, wrong board. Sorry!


----------



## x0emnem0x

CleverBomb said:


> I blame Obama.
> 
> Whoops, wrong board. Sorry!



THANKS, Obama!


----------



## Cobra Verde

Amaranthine said:


> *cobra verde*: This song always reminds me of you. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oai1V7kaFBk



I'm not falling for that again!1


----------



## AuntHen

Cobra Verde said:


> I'm not falling for that again!1




Were you Rick Rolled or something?


----------



## Surlysomething

I consider everything said about me to be so WINNING. Haha.


----------



## Tad

Amaranthine said:


> We're getting dangerously close to 100 messages on this survey. So, here's the link to the new one.
> 
> https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/G3NDRWX
> 
> Not that it's urgent or anything. But it's there. It'll eventually replace the other link in the original post,



Done--new link is in the first post now.


----------



## Oona

> *Oona* - Fierce girl... work it.



rawr!......


----------



## ODFFA

Tad said:


> Done--new link is in the first post now.



Here, have some non-anonymous appreciation
:bow:

Just 'cause.


----------



## lucca23v2

Surlysomething said:


> I consider everything said about me to be so WINNING. Haha.



Winning or whinning?...lol.. just kidding


----------



## WVMountainrear

> *lovelylady78* - You are so gorgeous. Girl crush! That blonde hair and blue eyes! ^w^



Aww...thanks so much! :blush::happy:


----------



## Amaranthine

*Last week I put the wrong name in one of these.*

^ Oh gosh, and then you had to go and SAY you did? I stuck it here just so everyone else can be as curious as myself...

*Bmann0413*: You seem like a really nice guy and a lot of your pictures are quite classy. But you post so many, you come off as being a little narcissistic or just self-esteemless.

*Charlotte BBW* - You probably don't even know I exist, but I wish you would stop wasting your time on men who keep breaking your heart. If you'd give me a chance, I would give you the world.

*fat9276*: You're completely delightful. You have a lot of character, and I feel like you'll always surprise me somehow. 

*Hozay*- You always bring a smile to my face. Such a happy guy

*loopytheone*- the only people you would drive away are ones who deserve it, and they can go fuck themselves. Keep being fantastic <3

*lovelylady78*- I want you to ride my face.

*Saoirse* - ease up on the 24/7 sex talk, you sound desperate, needy and grossly promiscuous. No, we're not jealous you're getting so much, we're just sick of hearing about it constantly. You're worth way more than the amount of men you bed.

*Surly*: I'd love to party with you, but I'd hate to be your roommate.

*The BHM/FFA board*: People say you are the friendliest and most accepting board of all. I find you the least accepting, I am much more comfortable in other boards and maybe you should stop all the back patting and recognise this.

^ See, I think this can possibly vary upon interpretation. Ideologically speaking? I think we're pretty accepting. But, well, can we tend towards the insensitive asshole side of the spectrum in certain contexts? I won't say no...


----------



## BigChaz

Amaranthine said:


> *The BHM/FFA board*: People say you are the friendliest and most accepting board of all. I find you the least accepting, I am much more comfortable in other boards and maybe you should stop all the back patting and recognise this.



Should I take any responsibility for some of this? I haven't been an active poster that much lately so I think that maybe I can be excused from this one.


----------



## lucca23v2

Amaranthine said:


> *The BHM/FFA board*: People say you are the friendliest and most accepting board of all. I find you the least accepting, I am much more comfortable in other boards and maybe you should stop all the back patting and recognise this.
> 
> ^ See, I think this can possibly vary upon interpretation. Ideologically speaking? I think we're pretty accepting. But, well, can we tend towards the insensitive asshole side of the spectrum in certain contexts? I won't say no...




I haven't had any problems with the boards. But then again, I don't take others comments of my post to heart. :shrugging shoulders:


----------



## Surlysomething

I haven't had a "roommate" since I was 18. No worries there.
I'm very much a lone wolf. 

You people don't think I know who I am?


haha.




Amaranthine said:


> *Last week I put the wrong name in one of these.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Surly*: I'd love to party with you, but I'd hate to be your roommate.


----------



## ODFFA

> *The BHM/FFA board*: People say you are the friendliest and most accepting board of all. I find you the least accepting, I am much more comfortable in other boards and maybe you should stop all the back patting and recognise this.



What Amaranthine said, really. We come off, on one hand, perhaps more "drama free" because we tend to keep the conversation light and fun, for the most part. So, I would say the back patting isn't completely undeserved.

But you're not wrong at all either. From where I sit, I've seen many a newcomer not even being given half a chance to find their feet here, or someone trying to do a bit of self-exploration without much hope of a little support (which isn't alllways pretty, let's face it. Haven't we all been there? Or were 'we' just born awesome?) 

We really can be unnecessarily hardass. And definitely a little cliquey. I still marvel at how mostly-smooth my venture into this board has gone, because I do feel like I struck it lucky. And maybe I also quickly realised there's a bit of a.... norm to conform to?


----------



## loopytheone

Amaranthine said:


> *loopytheone*- the only people you would drive away are ones who deserve it, and they can go fuck themselves. Keep being fantastic <3



Awww! I am blushing, thank you very much! :blush:


----------



## AuntHen

Amaranthine said:


> *fat9276*: You're completely delightful. You have a lot of character, and I feel like you'll always surprise me somehow.




thanks and thanks to whoever said the other nice stuff on here


----------



## Tad

ODFFA said:


> What Amaranthine said, really. We come off, on one hand, perhaps more "drama free" because we tend to keep the conversation light and fun, for the most part. So, I would say the back patting isn't completely undeserved.
> 
> But you're not wrong at all either. From where I sit, I've seen many a newcomer not even being given half a chance to find their feet here, or someone trying to do a bit of self-exploration without much hope of a little support (which isn't alllways pretty, let's face it. Haven't we all been there? Or were 'we' just born awesome?)
> 
> We really can be unnecessarily hardass. And definitely a little cliquey. I still marvel at how mostly-smooth my venture into this board has gone, because I do feel like I struck it lucky. And maybe I also quickly realised there's a bit of a.... norm to conform to?



I'd say that is a pretty fair summary.

Two particular things that I've seen happen repeatedly:

- I think one of the areas where people can kind of fall between boards on Dimensions is with respect to pro-fat sexuality and being a BHM or FFA--the weight board tends to focus on BBW and MFA, while this board tends not to welcome discussion of fat kink.

- This board can be pretty snarky. The regulars tend to be people who can roll with that tone of things, or at least not get too upset. But this snark can get unleashed on someone who isn't used to it, who put one foot wrong and irritated people. And the snark can quickly get piled on snark. If you are new and don't realize how often things here go that way, you could easily feel very much under attack, when your intentions were good, and that is a very good way to alienate people.

I think both of these are partially the result of people liking the board a certain way, sort of an unintended consequence of what is mostly a good thing. The sad part is that any discussion board needs a flow of new people onto it, because people will fade off or leave for a variety of reasons, not to mention get bored of each other. I would like to see this board be more welcoming....but at the same time, I also like what it is, and wouldn't want to force that on anyone.


----------



## WVMountainrear

> *lovelylady78*- I want you to ride my face.



Oh, snap. I enjoy your direct approach here; however, I am going to need to know whose face I would be riding before I decide whether or not to consent to any such activity...


----------



## WVMountainrear

Amaranthine said:


> *The BHM/FFA board*: People say you are the friendliest and most accepting board of all. I find you the least accepting, I am much more comfortable in other boards and maybe you should stop all the back patting and recognise this.
> 
> ^ See, I think this can possibly vary upon interpretation. Ideologically speaking? I think we're pretty accepting. But, well, can we tend towards the insensitive asshole side of the spectrum in certain contexts? I won't say no...





ODFFA said:


> What Amaranthine said, really. We come off, on one hand, perhaps more "drama free" because we tend to keep the conversation light and fun, for the most part. So, I would say the back patting isn't completely undeserved.
> 
> But you're not wrong at all either. From where I sit, I've seen many a newcomer not even being given half a chance to find their feet here, or someone trying to do a bit of self-exploration without much hope of a little support (which isn't alllways pretty, let's face it. Haven't we all been there? Or were 'we' just born awesome?)
> 
> We really can be unnecessarily hardass. And definitely a little cliquey. I still marvel at how mostly-smooth my venture into this board has gone, because I do feel like I struck it lucky. And maybe I also quickly realised there's a bit of a.... norm to conform to?




My venture into the BHM/FFA board did not go smoothly, but sticking out the introductory patchy waters was well worth it...and I've come to understand and appreciate the people here and have more than made nice with those posters with whom there was an initial friction. It's amazing what can happen when you actually take the time to communicate with people. In other words, give this board a chance...it's really not that bad when you get to know who everyone is as an individual behind the occasional snark.

(Then again, I'm a glutton for punishment and kind of an asshole, which makes me hard to get rid of.)


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Amaranthine said:


> *Charlotte BBW* - You probably don't even know I exist, but I wish you would stop wasting your time on men who keep breaking your heart. If you'd give me a chance, I would give you the world.



I'm speechless. Who are you?


----------



## bmann0413

> *Bmann0413*: You seem like a really nice guy and a lot of your pictures are quite classy. But you post so many, you come off as being a little narcissistic or just self-esteemless.



Hm. I didn't realize that me posting my pictures so much was a problem. I mean, I guess I could post a little less of 'em. Didn't mean to be a bother or anything. Oh, and thanks for the compliment about me and my pictures, btw. 

And in case you were wondering, I do have low self-esteem. I'm trying to gain more of that, though. The pictures help a bit.


----------



## Esther

bmann0413 said:


> Hm. I didn't realize that me posting my pictures so much was a problem. I mean, I guess I could post a little less of 'em. Didn't mean to be a bother or anything. Oh, and thanks for the compliment about me and my pictures, btw.
> 
> And in case you were wondering, I do have low self-esteem. I'm trying to gain more of that, though. The pictures help a bit.



??
I have never noticed that you post "too many" pictures. They don't bother me, and I'm sure they don't bother 99.9% of the people on this board. I enjoy seeing them! It would be a shame if you stopped posting. 

Whoever sent this message can cram it.


----------



## x0emnem0x

bmann0413 said:


> Hm. I didn't realize that me posting my pictures so much was a problem. I mean, I guess I could post a little less of 'em. Didn't mean to be a bother or anything. Oh, and thanks for the compliment about me and my pictures, btw.
> 
> And in case you were wondering, I do have low self-esteem. I'm trying to gain more of that, though. The pictures help a bit.



Don't take it to heart. Lmao, apparently I post too many as well. I just like showing off! Nothing wrong with it. I enjoy all of your pictures as well.


----------



## Mordecai

I lose interest in things quickly, so I come and go as long as I'm in an interested phase.


----------



## LillyBBBW

bmann0413 said:


> Hm. I didn't realize that me posting my pictures so much was a problem. I mean, I guess I could post a little less of 'em. Didn't mean to be a bother or anything. Oh, and thanks for the compliment about me and my pictures, btw.
> 
> And in case you were wondering, I do have low self-esteem. I'm trying to gain more of that, though. The pictures help a bit.



Please don't stop. I like that you post more pictures now. It's like seeing a friend more often. **waves** Some people are just weird about people posting pictures in picture posting threads. If you post more than them then you post too much.


----------



## lucca23v2

bmann0413 said:


> Hm. I didn't realize that me posting my pictures so much was a problem. I mean, I guess I could post a little less of 'em. Didn't mean to be a bother or anything. Oh, and thanks for the compliment about me and my pictures, btw.
> 
> And in case you were wondering, I do have low self-esteem. I'm trying to gain more of that, though. The pictures help a bit.



Post as many as you like. I like to look at them. Whoever doesn't can just skip your post. *Please keep posting!*


----------



## LeoGibson

> *The BHM/FFA board*: People say you are the friendliest and most accepting board of all. I find you the least accepting, I am much more comfortable in other boards and maybe you should stop all the back patting and recognise this.



ODFFA, Tad , amd Lovelylady78 were pretty spot-on. I would also like to add a few observations I have on this particular board.

*1. *This board is predominately populated by guys and as such the energy tends to run more towards the masculine side. Even quite a few of the women regulars seem to have a fair bit of that masculine energy as well. That means that instead of hand-holding and kumbaya you get more ball-busting and sarcasm. That is, generally speaking, the male equivalent to a great big hug and a pat on the back saying, "chin up fella!" The more liked you are, the more ball busting you're gonna get at times. If you need a more "Oprah" or "Ellen" experience, the lounge would be a good board for you.

*2.* While fat is a big part of how most of us wound up here, it is less important on this sub-forum than on any other. If you are more into the fetish-y aspects of this, then this probably isn't a board you want to spend much time in. Do not expect to post up some glorious belly shots with no other content and expect every lady to on the board to swoon and go giddy at the magnificence that is your headless gut picture. That type of behavior is not very well received here. 

If the fetish angle is what you're after, try the fa/ffa,fat sexuality, and the weight board forums. If fat activism is your bag, then the main board would be a good spot for you to hang out in.

*3. *Things can get debated on this board. People can have differing opinions and discuss their points of view on a subject without devolving into the lovely, "you're a doody-head, no you're a doody-head," type of exchanges. But, if you are the type that cannot handle someone else having a different opinion from yours, then piss off! *It does not make someone mean or evil or even necessarily wrong if they have a different take on a subject than yours.* Also, remember, that as passionately as you feel about your opinion, they feel equally as passionate about theirs. If you can't handle being questioned and debated about your opinion, or being told that someone thinks you're wrong and here is why, then you definitely will not like it here.

*4.* Finally, the ones that aggravate me personally the most. If you are one of these ho-hum, woe is me, Snuffleupagus types. You most certainly will not like it here.

If you're the guy that is oh so sensitive and fragile because everyone picked on you and bullied you and harassed you in general, even your family members, and now you can't do anything for yourself or on your own. *Do you really think you are the only one here with a story? Are you the only guy here that had it rough?* If sympathy is what you're looking for, then to quote from a long-ago book I read, *"Sympathy can be found in the dictionary somewhere in between Shit and Syphilis."*

Most of the guys on this board likely grew up tormented by those around them, parents, siblings, class mates. Everyone was bullied at some point. The difference is that most of the regulars here figured out how to stand up for themselves and respect themselves and command respect from others. Either by wits, or fists or both. In some cases moving out and going it alone. If you are over the age of majority, then there is no excuse for you to stay anywhere you are not given basic respect.

In this world you get the respect you command. Now I don't mean like some bad WWE cartoon-ish type villain. You command respect from others by living your life with honor, integrity, and dignity. *You respect others and in turn you never accept any from of disrespect from anyone.* If that means cutting people out of your life until they realize you will not be treated poorly by them, then so be it. As an adult, you are only treated the way you allow yourself to be treated, and just because you share old memories, or even DNA in the case of family, does not mean they get a free pass to treat you like dirt. Reach down deep and grab a hold of your marble bag and give those two li'l stones a good hard squeeze, almost to the point where they just start to hurt a little bit. Feel that pain? Good, that means you still have a pair, now go and fucking put them to use.

In closing, if these pertain to you, now you have an idea of how things happen around here. It's up to you if you want to ride out the getting-to-know-you period and have a good time here on this particular board or not. If you have the wherewithal to stick it out and become a regular poster, great! If not, well then, that is your loss.


----------



## lucca23v2

LeoGibson said:


> ODFFA, Tad , amd Lovelylady78 were pretty spot-on. I would also like to add a few observations I have on this particular board.
> 
> *1. *This board is predominately populated by guys and as such the energy tends to run more towards the masculine side. Even quite a few of the women regulars seem to have a fair bit of that masculine energy as well. That means that instead of hand-holding and kumbaya you get more ball-busting and sarcasm. That is, generally speaking, the male equivalent to a great big hug and a pat on the back saying, "chin up fella!" The more liked you are, the more ball busting you're gonna get at times. If you need a more "Oprah" or "Ellen" experience, the lounge would be a good board for you.
> 
> *2.* While fat is a big part of how most of us wound up here, it is less important on this sub-forum than on any other. If you are more into the fetish-y aspects of this, then this probably isn't a board you want to spend much time in. Do not expect to post up some glorious belly shots with no other content and expect every lady to on the board to swoon and go giddy at the magnificence that is your headless gut picture. That type of behavior is not very well received here.
> 
> If the fetish angle is what you're after, try the fa/ffa,fat sexuality, and the weight board forums. If fat activism is your bag, then the main board would be a good spot for you to hang out in.
> 
> *3. *Things can get debated on this board. People can have differing opinions and discuss their points of view on a subject without devolving into the lovely, "you're a doody-head, no you're a doody-head," type of exchanges. But, if you are the type that cannot handle someone else having a different opinion from yours, then piss off! *It does not make someone mean or evil or even necessarily wrong if they have a different take on a subject than yours.* Also, remember, that as passionately as you feel about your opinion, they feel equally as passionate about theirs. If you can't handle being questioned and debated about your opinion, or being told that someone thinks you're wrong and here is why, then you definitely will not like it here.
> 
> *4.* Finally, the ones that aggravate me personally the most. If you are one of these ho-hum, woe is me, Snuffleupagus types. You most certainly will not like it here.
> 
> If you're the guy that is oh so sensitive and fragile because everyone picked on you and bullied you and harassed you in general, even your family members, and now you can't do anything for yourself or on your own. *Do you really think you are the only one here with a story? Are you the only guy here that had it rough?* If sympathy is what you're looking for, then to quote from a long-ago book I read, *"Sympathy can be found in the dictionary somewhere in between Shit and Syphilis."*
> 
> Most of the guys on this board likely grew up tormented by those around them, parents, siblings, class mates. Everyone was bullied at some point. The difference is that most of the regulars here figured out how to stand up for themselves and respect themselves and command respect from others. Either by wits, or fists or both. In some cases moving out and going it alone. If you are over the age of majority, then there is no excuse for you to stay anywhere you are not given basic respect.
> 
> In this world you get the respect you command. Now I don't mean like some bad WWE cartoon-ish type villain. You command respect from others by living your life with honor, integrity, and dignity. *You respect others and in turn you never accept any from of disrespect from anyone.* If that means cutting people out of your life until they realize you will not be treated poorly by them, then so be it. As an adult, you are only treated the way you allow yourself to be treated, and just because you share old memories, or even DNA in the case of family, does not mean they get a free pass to treat you like dirt. Reach down deep and grab a hold of your marble bag and give those two li'l stones a good hard squeeze, almost to the point where they just start to hurt a little bit. Feel that pain? Good, that means you still have a pair, now go and fucking put them to use.
> 
> In closing, if these pertain to you, now you have an idea of how things happen around here. It's up to you if you want to ride out the getting-to-know-you period and have a good time here on this particular board or not. If you have the wherewithal to stick it out and become a regular poster, great! If not, well then, that is your loss.



*AMEN!!!!!!!!!!!*

(By the way.. thanks for the visuale of grabbing "marbles"..lol)


----------



## AuntHen

I can never rep Leo when he most deserves it! Hmph!


----------



## Surlysomething

Amazing post, but I especially like this portion.

Wise words, R.






LeoGibson said:


> In this world you get the respect you command. Now I don't mean like some bad WWE cartoon-ish type villain. You command respect from others by living your life with honor, integrity, and dignity. *You respect others and in turn you never accept any from of disrespect from anyone.* If that means cutting people out of your life until they realize you will not be treated poorly by them, then so be it. As an adult, you are only treated the way you allow yourself to be treated, and just because you share old memories, or even DNA in the case of family, does not mean they get a free pass to treat you like dirt. Reach down deep and grab a hold of your marble bag and give those two li'l stones a good hard squeeze, almost to the point where they just start to hurt a little bit. Feel that pain? Good, that means you still have a pair, now go and fucking put them to use.


----------



## Treach

Y'all got your serious business in my "get hit on anonymously" thread.

Not necessarily a bad thing, just not what I was expecting when I decided to give it a look, hah.


----------



## Amaranthine

*BHM/FFA Board*: You are not perfect but you must be doing something right. That's usually when people start complaining the most. Stay amazing! 

*To all the great FFA and BHM of this board*: Another hearty thank you for being awesome. Specials thanks to Amaranthine for creating this awesome thread so I could express some lusty thoughts anonymously. (No no, thank YOU for sharing them ;D)

*Amaranthine* - You're nothing but sweet. (Well, thank you! I'm going to start directing anyone who disagrees here!)

*Biglynch*: Another awesome beard and set of gorgeous eyes. And you are wicked funny. 

*daddyoh70*: Awesome guy and the sexiest motherfucker on the board in a skirt! (sorry, Paco)

*Dromond* - I loved our interactions in the Chat. The topics we discussed were so diverse. I miss that. 

*FatandProud*: You rock! I like the way you are straightforward and out there about what you want and what you like. I also adore your wicked sense of humor and your playfulness. You are gorgeous inside and out.

*LeoGibson*: Let's make jello shots and hang out!

*LeoGibson*: I have always admired your posts. However, all of my intellectual admiration went out the window when I saw your recent picture and heard your damned sexy voice. You reciting a recipe made me want to get in the kitchen and make you something sinful. Then I want to do sinful things with you. Welcome to my spank bank.

*Lovelylady78*: What a knockout! Sexy and intelligent, with a great sense of humor.

*lucca23v2*: I'm glad you started posting. You always have a honest approach to things that I enjoy. Also, it's always nice to see another pretty lady posting in this particular area.

*Mordecai*: Awesome bunny ears. Even more awesome beard. And beautiful eyes. Rawr!

*SmartFatChick* -   

*spookytwigg* - I love your pictures. You're so yummy!

*Surlysomething* - I think you're one badass lady. 

*Surlysomething*: Yours is a very polarizing personality, but then again, you already know that don't you? Those of us that get you and where you're coming from think you are awesome. I'd say don't change, but you weren't about to anyway now, were you?

*Surlysomething*: you make me wish I was Canadian: Hockey and Tim Horton's, is there anything better? 

*Treach*: Hello gorgeous! How you doin? 

*x0emnem0x* - I adore you. <3

*Yakatori*: Please stop picking out one word/phrase/sentence in a post and pontificate on it with your own wall of text while simultaneously ignoring the message of the entire post you are responding to. And please learn when to let it the fuck go.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Amaranthine said:


> *x0emnem0x* - I adore you. <3



ALL of these are so fun to read but this made my day! Thank you, I adore you back, whoever you are.


----------



## LeoGibson

Anonymous said:


> *LeoGibson* - You are so handsome! <3



Sis? 

Thank you!




Anonymous said:


> *LeoGibson*: Let's make jello shots and hang out!



We should definitely do this. But if it's alright, can I shoot tequila instead? You can have all the jello shots!




Anonymous said:


> *LeoGibson*: I have always admired your posts. However, all of my intellectual admiration went out the window when I saw your recent picture and heard your damned sexy voice. You reciting a recipe made me want to get in the kitchen and make you something sinful. Then I want to do sinful things with you. Welcome to my spank bank.



In a way, while I love these anonymous messages, they are maddening too! I always want to know who is saying these nice things about me and how exactly are we kin? 

If it were possible, I'd say let's do this. Provided I knew who you were. Nah, screw it, it doesn't matter, let's just freakin' do this! 

Thank you for the kind words and please feel free to spank away. I'm probably already doing the same!


----------



## Treach

Good golly miss molly, a little love for me? I almost never post! Thank you, anonymous person!


----------



## lucca23v2

Amaranthine said:


> *lucca23v2*: I'm glad you started posting. You always have a honest approach to things that I enjoy. Also, it's always nice to see another pretty lady posting in this particular area.



Awwwww... Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Surlysomething

Thanks, everyone. I'm a tough nut to crack, but i'm worth it (most of the time). Haha.




Amaranthine said:


> *Surlysomething* - I think you're one badass lady.
> 
> *Surlysomething*: Yours is a very polarizing personality, but then again, you already know that don't you? Those of us that get you and where you're coming from think you are awesome. I'd say don't change, but you weren't about to anyway now, were you?
> 
> *Surlysomething*: you make me wish I was Canadian: Hockey and Tim Horton's, is there anything better?


----------



## daddyoh70

Amaranthine said:


> *daddyoh70*: Awesome guy and the sexiest motherfucker on the board in a skirt! (sorry, Paco)



Made my day! :bow: to whoever you are! To show my appreciation...I give you this.
http://dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2057402&postcount=4592


----------



## tankyguy

I wasn't paying attention to this thread before.



> *tankyguy*: You're a really sweet guy.



I'm even better with whipped cream on top.




> You have a fun sense of humor that you should let flow more frequently



Will do.
After all, humor is the spice of life and the spice must flow.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

daddyoh70 said:


> Made my day! :bow: to whoever you are! To show my appreciation...I give you this.
> http://dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2057402&postcount=4592



Where have you BEEN?!?


----------



## daddyoh70

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Where have you BEEN?!?



Between work, school and family, (mostly school), my Dims time has been very limited. Almost forgot how much I missed it here.


----------



## LeoGibson

daddyoh70 said:


> Between work, school and family, (mostly school), my Dims time has been very limited. Almost forgot how much I missed it here.



Well, then, you know what you have to do. One of those things has to go! Your pick.

I'd choose work, because, well, work sucks. Plus you should keep family around. You might need someone to change your Depends later.


----------



## lucca23v2

LeoGibson said:


> Well, then, you know what you have to do. One of those things has to go! Your pick.
> 
> 
> 
> Leo.. I can't rep you.. but you made me laugh.....lol


----------



## daddyoh70

LeoGibson said:


> Well, then, you know what you have to do. One of those things has to go! Your pick.
> 
> I'd choose work, because, well, work sucks. Plus you should keep family around. You might need someone to change your Depends later.



This is the kind of stuff I miss here  Looks like I'm putting in my two week notice!
P.S. They're probably going to need to be changed sooner than later. They can only hold so much


----------



## WVMountainrear

> *Lovelylady78*: What a knockout! Sexy and intelligent, with a great sense of humor.



Aww...so sweet. You're too kind.


----------



## Tad

fat9276 said:


> I can never rep Leo when he most deserves it! Hmph!



Same here. So I'll say it here--post of the year so far in my books.


----------



## lucca23v2

daddyoh70 said:


> This is the kind of stuff I miss here  Looks like I'm putting in my two week notice!
> 
> This board and the secret massages! They crack me up!


----------



## ODFFA

While I agree with the vast majority of this post, there are some things about it that I don't agree with - at least not in the same way, perhaps. And it actually bothers me.



LeoGibson said:


> *Do you really think you are the only one here with a story? Are you the only guy here that had it rough?* If sympathy is what you're looking for, then to quote from a long-ago book I read, *"Sympathy can be found in the dictionary somewhere in between Shit and Syphilis."*



I wonder about this kind of attitude, particularly for a group of people who are so familiar with the concept of bullying and alienation ourselves. Also, yes, there are absolutely some people who have a woe-is-me attitude and of _course_ that kind of thing is really grating on the nerves. But I don't think all the people that have come through here and been given a hard time have been those kinds of people. I believe I have actually seen some that are more balanced than that on the whole, but perhaps were just working through something at that particular time, and have gotten a response like this. I haven't been one of them, but - I'm going to be perfectly honest here - that makes me pretty sad. 



> Most of the guys on this board likely grew up tormented by those around them, parents, siblings, class mates. Everyone was bullied at some point. The difference is that most of the regulars here figured out how to stand up for themselves and respect themselves and command respect from others.





> If you have the wherewithal to stick it out and become a regular poster, great! If not, well then, that is your loss.



I'm not being facetious here, I'm just trying to understand -- are we saying we have no space / time for anyone who is, just as we once were, still in the process of figuring stuff out? And is there really an age cut-off on becoming perfectly assertive?



> If you are over the age of majority, then there is no excuse for you to stay anywhere you are not given basic respect.



I found this sentence and ones similar to it kind of interesting, given the things that had been said just prior. Anyone care to shed some light? Again, this is not in the spirit of argumentativeness. I want to know what the thought process is for people behind something like this.

It's not like I'd like us to become the Oprah board or anything, and the observation you started the post with, the dominance of a more masculine culture, is pretty true and it actually made me smile. There's much of that I enjoy. It challenges me at times and I'm a more well-rounded person for it. I just truly cannot stop myself wondering...... aren't we swinging that pendulum too far to the un-empathetic side?


----------



## Tad

While Leo Gibson stated things in pretty assertive manner, to me the summary of his final point was that people here are willing to help those who will help themselves, just not so much those who expect something given to them. I've never seen anyone here kicked for saying that their life sucked, but I have seen it happen when someone not only said that their life sucked, but continued to suggest that there is nothing that they can do about it, and push away suggestions to the contrary.

Empathy says to have sympathy for those is such straights, but at the same time it can be awfully hard to have much sympathy for an Eeyore. From a slightly different slant, both men and women seem to have a lot more patience for helpless seeming women than for helpless seeming men. Sexism, perhaps, but I'm not entirely sure which is the better approach in such cases (well, in reality I'm sure it is a case by case issue, but as a rule of thumb.....?)


----------



## Amaranthine

I definitely agree with what Tad said. One thing that bugs me about this board - and I suppose Dims in general - is that we'll get newcomers who seemed to fade out almost immediately when they don't get a fair amount of attention from the get-go. Rather than persevering and making their personality stand out by contributing to the community. I think a lot of people see Dims as merely a place to "help" them get out of their own issues, and sort-of want that given to them, rather than treating it like a group of new people to interact with and have fun. 

And with that being said, here's a few more messages to punctuate the discussion: 

*Chris & Mary*: I am glad you met here and continue to continue...that's a great love story from DIMS BHM board....who else?

*daddyoh70*: Between your handsome good looks and your incredible personality, I never had a chance...SUCH a huge crush on you from my very first day here.

*DJDude*: I wish you would post much more and defenitely POST more PHOTOS of your handsome self!!!

*Hozay*: Does your girlfriend know how much you flirt with other women?

*lucc23v2*: Way to jump on in and welcome. You seem cool and fun 

*Penguin*: you are my favorite Aistralian but I would never tell the other Aussies that. I also wish your daughter was mine. Not just mine, but that she was ours. I absolutely adore her.

*SURLYSOMETHING*: I really do despise the way you act like you and LEOG have a little something something going on...by your constant signature: Wise words, R. but i suppose it makes you feel better ...because we all know you have a secret allegiance with him..rock on in your OWN MIND girl

*Vanilla Gorilla* - I've crushed on you for a year now. I think you're incredibly funny, witty and sexy. I believe, to me, you're one of the sexiest men on this board.

*Yakatori*: Just tell them all to PISS OFF! I know you are secretly laughing when you get them all in a row, now aren't you? Why yes, yes you are.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Amaranthine said:


> *Hozay*: Does your girlfriend know how much you flirt with other women?



Of COURSE! Why would I do something that would make my partner unhappy? I deal in radical honesty, if they have an issue with anything I do I expect them to tell me, otherwise I'll never know.


----------



## Mordecai

I only deal in Kid Niki - Radical Ninja!


----------



## penguin

> *Penguin*: you are my favorite Aistralian but I would never tell the other Aussies that. I also wish your daughter was mine. Not just mine, but that she was ours. I absolutely adore her.



Aww that's sweet. I'm pretty sure I know who this is, so if it is who I think it is, we can totally go make a baby


----------



## MrSensible

I agree with most of the points Leo and Tad made, but I've also got to second ODFFA's post as well. As a relatively new guy around here (with a fairly tiny post-count and forum presence) I figured I'd add my own perspective on things. 

It's hard to admit it, but I guess I kind of fit in one of Leo's categories. I've always been more of a "sensitive" type (as some of my posts probably highlight), and I'll be the first to admit that I sometimes cross the boundary of "too much info" when I talk about things in my life. At the same time, I would never, never, ever attempt to garner sympathy from anyone, and I certainly would never expect it. I understand full-well that everyone has their own problems and emotional baggage isn't fun for anyone. 

I think maybe that some people come to Dims and think it's more of like a support group that fat people and their admirers can go to find acceptance and strength from one another; a place where they can talk out their issues "among friends." In some cases, that's certainly true, but some likely take it too far and expect their personal plight and struggles to be met with open, unmitigated arms. It's an unrealistic expectation and comes down to the "nobody likes an Eeyore" point.

At the same time, like ODDFA said, I think there are times where someone might start a thread or join in on a discussion with the intent to maybe talk some things through and are ultimately shot down about it and given that "get over it" or "man the fuck up" kind of attitude. I personally don't see that tough love approach (if you even want to call it that) as helpful in the slightest. Not everyone comes from the same place and what works for you, might not work for them. To meet a potential cry for help with snide remarks or hostility isn't typically the best way to go about it, in my opinion. Not that this happens a lot of course, but I have observed situations where I feel that it's happened unjustifiably -- particularly towards new male members -- which is understandably followed by either a decrease in posting activity, if not completely. (I don't like bringing the gender thing up but it definitely seems to have some weight (no pun intended) to it on this board.)

I guess what I'm saying is that it doesn't hurt to be a little more accepting and patient with new people, and that includes not being so quick to assume they simply don't belong here. The person just has to be willing to take the steps to help themselves and put forth an effort to be part of the community too. As long as they don't turn every thread or post into their own personal shoulder to cry on, then I don't see anything wrong with anyone (male or female) venting their pain or frustration once in awhile, in the hopes of finding some common ground and maybe getting a little help or advice. Sometimes it just helps to talk it through and everyone should be given the benefit of the doubt, regardless of their post count or the date underneath their username.


----------



## lucca23v2

Amaranthine said:


> *lucc23v2*: Way to jump on in and welcome. You seem cool and fun



Thanks!

On a side note let me just say, if people are mostly up beat and good, and goes through something that they need to chat about, people are more than willing to chat and hep you through it. I don't think that Leo's post was about that. I think his point was for those who have a chronic "Woe is me". They use the boards to get attention. That is when people, and with good reason, get a bit harsh with responses.

I experienced this with a friend. She is one of those "Woe is me." types. When she has an actual problem, I talk it out with her. The rest of the time when she reaches out and is talking nonsense, i tell her, you are cut off until you have an actual problem. 

Sometimes you have to be a bit tough in order to get through..

so again Leo...
AMEN!


----------



## Paquito

Amaranthine said:


> *Hozay*: Does your girlfriend know how much you flirt with other women?



It's not just other women. :wubu:


----------



## Goreki

Paquito said:


> It's not just other women. :wubu:


----------



## Vanilla Gorilla

Amaranthine said:


> *Vanilla Gorilla* - I've crushed on you for a year now. I think you're incredibly funny, witty and sexy. I believe, to me, you're one of the sexiest men on this board.



To whoever you are, thank you this made my day!


----------



## biglynch

Amaranthine said:


> Biglynch[/B]: Another awesome beard and set of gorgeous eyes. And you are wicked funny.



Cheers young anonymous one. At least somebody's laughing.


----------



## Surlysomething

Oh my.

Hahahaha.


----------



## LeoGibson

ODFFA said:


> I wonder about this kind of attitude, particularly for a group of people who are so familiar with the concept of bullying and alienation ourselves. Also, yes, there are absolutely some people who have a woe-is-me attitude and of _course_ that kind of thing is really grating on the nerves. But I don't think all the people that have come through here and been given a hard time have been those kinds of people. I believe I have actually seen some that are more balanced than that on the whole, but perhaps were just working through something at that particular time, and have gotten a response like this. I haven't been one of them, but - I'm going to be perfectly honest here - that makes me pretty sad.



Well let me simply say," I'm right, you're wrong, and your just a doody-head!"  

No, actually you make some really good points, and I probably didn't fully explain myself good enough. I tend to come off a bit aggressive, even when I really don't mean to.

Tad actually summed up the essence of what I was saying and put it out there in a much more diplomatic manner of speaking. If you look around, there are some recent threads by relative newcomers that delve into more personal and sensitive issues, and the responses were all thoughtful, and positive, and somewhat helpful. I'm going on memory here because I'm too lazy to search threads, but generally, when someone posts a thread they are usually given serious responses for the most part, along with some *mild* sarcasm or joking in some instances. I rarely have seen outright hostility. When after being given good responses and someone does the eeyore shuffle and refuses to be accountable or shifts all responsibility to others, then that's usually when the snark comes out. To me it would be akin to something like this I'll use as an illustration to get what I was trying to get across.

Say a fellow posts," Man, I'm stuck in the middle of nowhere in a fishing cabin with nothing to eat and I'm starving but have no way of getting to town and no money to get food."

We then ascertain that he has all the necessary implements to fish, clean, and cook the fish. He gets told how to do everything, along with some slight teasing about not knowing how to fish. He then counters," Well, it's wet, and fish are slimy, and it'd make a mess and my parents won't let me use a knife to clean it, and I really don't like the taste of fish, it's too fishy. But man I'm really hungry, whatever should I do?"

Those are the types that I was referring to. The other ones that get hit pretty hard right off the bat are the ones that take no time to read some older threads and get a feel for the place. They come in like this is POF or some other dating site and in essence go, "Hey, I have a belly, ffa's do exist, let's bone!" That's just poor etiquette, or "netiquette" if you will. IMO, that's only acceptable behavior if you're say, 40's and above. If you're in your 20's, "c'mon man" you grew up online. You should know better.




ODFFA said:


> I'm not being facetious here, I'm just trying to understand -- are we saying we have no space / time for anyone who is, just as we once were, still in the process of figuring stuff out? And is there really an age cut-off on becoming perfectly assertive?



No, that's not what I was advocating at all. There is no age cut-off. I did a poor job I reckon of explaining exactly what it was I was referring to.




ODFFA said:


> I found this sentence and ones similar to it kind of interesting, given the things that had been said just prior. Anyone care to shed some light? Again, this is not in the spirit of argumentativeness. I want to know what the thought process is for people behind something like this.



By age of majority, I am referring to what here in the U.S. is the age of 18. That is when you gain your majority here and are no longer a minor. Which is also the age you have to be to be on this site. IMO, if you are of sound body and mind and are no longer a minor, then if you stay somewhere where you are treated poorly, then you and no one else is to be held accountable for that.

Yes, I know it could be tough going it alone. Yes, you will live in a sketchy area where your likely roommates will be cockroaches and you have better than even odds of being burglarized at some point. Sorry, but you will most likely be low-income at that age and as such you will live where low-income people live. It will be sketchy. You will survive. Most likely. But to my way of thinking, if the choice is living in a shithole in a sketchy area or having creature comforts by putting up with disrespect and staying in a gilded cage of sorts, then I'm taking the sketchy place and the cockroaches. I'd rather live on my terms there than on someone else's in their nice cushy place. A gilded cage is still a cage. 

That's what I meant by that. That if you choose to stay where you are mistreated then I have a hard time feeling sorry for you.

Is that a bit callous? Probably. I'm really not though. I am by nature a very empathetic person, but I have zero tolerance for those that aren't willing to put forth an ounce of effort to help themselves. There are too many good people struggling that I can help that are paddling their asses off to get to a good place to waste time on those that are gonna tread water until a magical boat appears and scoops them from the water and puts them on dry land.




MrSensible said:


> .....At the same time, like ODDFA said, I think there are times where someone might start a thread or join in on a discussion with the intent to maybe talk some things through and are ultimately shot down about it and given that "get over it" or "man the fuck up" kind of attitude. I personally don't see that tough love approach (if you even want to call it that) as helpful in the slightest. Not everyone comes from the same place and what works for you, might not work for them. To meet a potential cry for help with snide remarks or hostility isn't typically the best way to go about it, in my opinion. Not that this happens a lot of course, but I have observed situations where I feel that it's happened unjustifiably -- particularly towards new male members -- which is understandably followed by either a decrease in posting activity, if not completely. (I don't like bringing the gender thing up but it definitely seems to have some weight (no pun intended) to it on this board.) ....



There is not one thing wrong with being sensitive. You should be sensitive, that's the way you were designed. There is no shame in that, and if my post came off that way, it was not meant in that spirit.

Now, you have made some great posts, in many a thread, some very salient points on sensitive topics. I can't recall one time where you were ridiculed or belittled. Have you been? I ask, because, you are a poster that joined in and became a contributing member of this forum rather seamlessly from my point of view. It's not about having issues or needing to man up! I don't advocate that either except in the case of those that put forth zero effort or make every excuse as to why they can't do anything for themselves. When someone is really trying to work through things, and are participating back and forth and sharing is going on, I seem to see a bunch of folks being quite positive. Of recent note, there was a thread about eating disorders by a new poster, and it seems like there was frank and honest discussion, with a lot of positivity. That was just one example that comes to my addled mind.

In closing, is this board perfect? Hell no. But I think it can be judged a bit unfairly when told that newcomers have no chance. They do if they actually make an effort. You did, OD did, I did too. I'd like to think I'm better for it.


----------



## MrSensible

LeoGibson said:


> There is not one thing wrong with being sensitive. You should be sensitive, that's the way you were designed. There is no shame in that, and if my post came off that way, it was not meant in that spirit.
> 
> Now, you have made some great posts, in many a thread, some very salient points on sensitive topics. I can't recall one time where you were ridiculed or belittled. Have you been? I ask, because, you are a poster that joined in and became a contributing member of this forum rather seamlessly from my point of view. It's not about having issues or needing to man up! I don't advocate that either except in the case of those that put forth zero effort or make every excuse as to why they can't do anything for themselves. When someone is really trying to work through things, and are participating back and forth and sharing is going on, I seem to see a bunch of folks being quite positive. Of recent note, there was a thread about eating disorders by a new poster, and it seems like there was frank and honest discussion, with a lot of positivity. That was just one example that comes to my addled mind.
> 
> In closing, is this board perfect? Hell no. But I think it can be judged a bit unfairly when told that newcomers have no chance. They do if they actually make an effort. You did, OD did, I did too. I'd like to think I'm better for it.



Oh no, it's not a personal issue at all. I've never been treated badly or anything. I usually try to be very careful with the stuff I post though while treading lightly on certain topics, and it's partly because I've seen how a communication misstep or misunderstanding can sometimes be handled. I think new members have the worst time of it as they usually don't know how everything works around here and/or aren't always given the same leeway as a well-respected veteran -- even when possibly stating something similar. There's a certain "cliquish" vibe that seems fairly prevalent here and I think it probably intimidates certain people (I guess you could say whoever wrote that anon message is an example.) 

At the same time, how can you really complain about something like that? It's only natural that the people that have stuck around for a long time are probably going to be more tight-knit and friendly with one another; that's just how it is. You're right that it takes an effort to be part of the community (or any community, for that matter) so it's not necessarily a bad thing to weed out those who have a harder time accepting that. I really do think that everyone should be given the benefit of the doubt though, and even if they're slow on the up-take on figuring out how things work here, or they're in a position in their life where they've hit rock-bottom and are desperately seeking help and acceptance, they shouldn't be afraid to seek some of that here on this board. I think it just takes longer for some people, even those putting forth the effort to better themselves. Everyone comes from a different place, to varying degrees. That's why I feel patience is so important in those situations and that a welcoming/understanding attitude can go a long way.

You're right though; people aren't normally ever directly mistreated here about that kind of stuff and I could have worded my post better to reflect that. If someone is attacked, they're usually asking for it.

Thanks for the kind words, by the way -- you've made more kick ass posts than I can even count, so the feeling is definitely mutual .


----------



## Amaranthine

*The BHM/FFA Board*: Same poster here that said you aren't as tolerant as you would like to think. For the record, I am not a newcomer, I am a regular poster for over a year. I very rarely receive snark myself but I observed that others do.

*All the awesomely smart women on this board*: Love your big, beautiful, brains!

*Amaranthine*. If you ever want a job as my smart, beautiful sidekick, who keeps me out of trouble, let me know. I pay a steady wage of hugs. (I'm more likely to get you into MORE trouble. Can there be spandex involved? Because I'd be in.)

*Amaranthine*: The junior Mother Teresa of the BHM/FFA board. (I barely know how to respond to this one! Thank you for allowing me to relish in the single, solitary time anyone will compare me to Mother Teresa.)

*Casting Pearls*: It's difficult to decide whether you're fabulous or a pompous know-it-all.

*Cobra Verde*: What exactly goes on in your head?

*Cobra Verde*: Maybe if you were a little nicer, your messages would actually get posted! :kiss2:

*Gingembre*: I love your hair!

*Hozay* we want to meet your girlfriend!

*Hozay*: First I thought you were annoying, then that you were funny crazy - by now I respect you. Even pink striped socks can't hide forever that you have brains & soul.

*loopy*: Please grow up real fast before your next post! Teen reality often has little to do with the real world.

*Paquito*: Miss your short, to the point posts!

*Tad*: Your patience and educational zeal are unbelievable.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Amaranthine said:


> *Hozay* we want to meet your girlfriend.
> 
> *Hozay*: First I thought you were annoying, then that you were funny crazy - by now I respect you. Even pink striped socks can't hide forever that you have brains & soul.


Okay? I'm not against it...


This second post has a very, very sweet sentiment. Thank you stranger. It put a giant smile on my face.


----------



## CastingPearls

Amaranthine said:


> *Casting Pearls*: It's difficult to decide whether you're fabulous or a pompous know-it-all.
> 
> 
> 
> ............
> 
> View attachment tumblr_lsoci4ysAu1qg682no1_500.jpg
Click to expand...


----------



## loopytheone

Amaranthine said:


> *loopy*: Please grow up real fast before your next post! Teen reality often has little to do with the real world.



Eh? You do realise that I am 24, a full grown adult with more qualifications than you can shake a stick at who is in the process of getting married and emigrating? I have no idea what on earth you are talking about.


----------



## Goreki

loopytheone said:


> Eh? You do realise that I am 24, a full grown adult with more qualifications than you can shake a stick at who is in the process of getting married and emigrating? I have no idea what on earth you are talking about.


Ooh! Where are you emigrating? Exciting!


----------



## loopytheone

Goreki said:


> Ooh! Where are you emigrating? Exciting!



Canada-land eventually! Sadly it might take a while because of all the legal stuff but that is the plan!


----------



## AuntHen

CastingPearls said:


> Amaranthine said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Casting Pearls*: It's difficult to decide whether you're fabulous or a pompous know-it-all.
> 
> 
> 
> ............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh my word! whoever said this doesn't have a clue about you then, if they really have to ponder that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## daddyoh70

Amaranthine said:


> *daddyoh70*: Between your handsome good looks and your incredible personality, I never had a chance...SUCH a huge crush on you from my very first day here.



Awww shucks. :blush: Thank you, whoever you are. I'm just wondering if you typed in the right user name.


----------



## Amaranthine

*Amaranthine*. Spandex is must. You start Monday. (I couldn't be readier! Actually, that's completely untrue - but in theory...)

*biglynch*: You are absolutely gorgeous and your naked pictures make me want to do unspeakable things to you

*biglynch*: I haven't been able to rep you lately, but if I had the ability, you'd be getting some lewd comments. 

*DaddyOh*: From the moment I showed up on dims I knew I wanted to be like you. 

*Dromond*: I wish we lived closer so we could hang out, and you could teach me to be the man I know I can be.

*Esther*: You rock, and I'm sad you don't post more. 

*FishCharming* missing seeing you around at all.

*Goreki*: Your boobs are amazing!

*Hozay*: I used to think you were just looking for attention and wanted everyone to like you. After taking the time to actually get to know you I've come to realize your narcissism is just a front and you are one of the most kind and sincere individuals I have ever "met."

*Loopytheone* - you're 24? You act like you're 16, and don't appear to be qualified to comment on anything. If you actually succeed in entering a clinical field, I'd be terrified to have any testing of mine depend on your competence.

*Lovelylady78*: loved your video.. and you.

*Paquito* miss seeing you around more.

*penguin*: You are a beautiful woman and obviously highly intelligent but you come across as someone who thinks their way of thinking, is the only way that could possibly right. Do you ever validate anyone else's opinions or feelings besides your own?

*Sasquatch*: You presence is missed.

*Soiarse*: I wish my dick was huge so we could fuck for a weekend and just get lost in each other. 

*Surlysomething*: Major crush on you. Just keep doing your thing.

*Surly*: There's a difference between being "real" and being a bitch. I think you knowingly cross the line and use "real" as an excuse. Don't be such a dick. 

*Tad*: You're just swell.

Uh, so apparently this is also partially the not-so-anonymous comments thread. I never expected this exact sort of situation, so I'm just going to go about my posting and assume this won't be a thing again:

_.......MOD EDIT: cutting out a non-anonymous post, being used to circumvent a one week ban. If you are on time out, you are on time out, and if you want to put your name to an opinion there are regular posts where you can do so. --Tad_


----------



## BigChaz

Amaranthine said:


> *Big Beautiful Dreamer *(*rolls eyes*) Your terrible moderating is why nobody wants to post in Hyde Park anymore. Seriously, you flat-out SUCK at it. Numerous people keep telling you that its two specific people who've destroyed the forum and you refuse to DO anything about it beyond a spineless "c'mon guys, try to be nice to each other" thread. Yeah I'm sure that'll do it. Uh-oh, someone just said something mean about Ann Coulter! Now THERE'S a real problem! Go get em!! (This is Cobra Verde by the way. I wouldn't have posted this anonymously but you've banned me for weeks for saying mean, true things about the throbbing tumors who've destroyed an entire forum - and who, of course, continue to post with total impunity. I fear no reprisal. Extension 5170.)



I've assembled a picture collage summary of your "anonymous" post, mister Cojak Verdant or whatever your name is


----------



## Paquito

Amaranthine said:


> *Paquito*: Miss your short, to the point posts!



:kiss2:



Amaranthine said:


> *Paquito* miss seeing you around more.



:kiss2::kiss2:


Amaranthine said:


> *Big Beautiful Dreamer *(*rolls eyes*) Your terrible moderating is why nobody wants to post in Hyde Park anymore. Seriously, you flat-out SUCK at it. Numerous people keep telling you that its two specific people who've destroyed the forum and you refuse to DO anything about it beyond a spineless "c'mon guys, try to be nice to each other" thread. Yeah I'm sure that'll do it. Uh-oh, someone just said something mean about Ann Coulter! Now THERE'S a real problem! Go get em!! (This is Cobra Verde by the way. I wouldn't have posted this anonymously but you've banned me for weeks for saying mean, true things about the throbbing tumors who've destroyed an entire forum - and who, of course, continue to post with total impunity. I fear no reprisal. Extension 5170.)


----------



## Surlysomething

I would really like to know how i'm being a bitch. For real. Haha.

Most of the stuff I post on here is what i'm listening to or how shitty my day is. So...? I wish you posted some examples too, because right now this isn't making any sense whatsoever. 

I don't have empathy for people that get themselves into shitty situations and then sit there and rot and complain. Accountability? People need to get some and quit whining about how mean or how bitchy honest people are and how life has dealt them a shitty hand. You're the only you out there so get living or get dying.

Welcome to the real world. 




Amaranthine said:


> *Surly*: There's a difference between being "real" and being a bitch. I think you knowingly cross the line and use "real" as an excuse. Don't be such a dick.


----------



## Surlysomething

Thanks, you made my night. 




Amaranthine said:


> *Surlysomething*: Major crush on you. Just keep doing your thing.


----------



## Goreki

Amaranthine said:


> *Goreki*: Your boobs are amazing!


You're welcome.


----------



## loopytheone

Amaranthine said:


> *Loopytheone* - you're 24? You act like you're 16, and don't appear to be qualified to comment on anything. If you actually succeed in entering a clinical field, I'd be terrified to have any testing of mine depend on your competence.



Um, Amaranthine, I fail to see how this is constructive criticism. 

For the record, I have many qualifications, including my Zoology degree where I won literally every single academic award available for my course including the highest overall mark in the department for every year I was at the university, which is one of the best in the world for the degree I studied. Interestingly, I have noticed that every intelligent person I have met instantly recognises my intelligence and skills without being told about any of this. It is only ever stupid people that have thought I am anything less than that, so make of that what you will, love. :kiss2:


----------



## loopytheone

Incidentally, I loved the idea of this thread at first but it has just turned into a way for cowards to heap abuse onto people they don't like without facing the consequences. I love this forum and have never had to deal with this rubbish before now. I have no issue with constructive criticism but me and other people on here are just being attacked, despite Amaranthine saying she wouldn't let it descend into this. I don't think this thread is constructive or helpful at all. 

Also, the amount of BHM that complain about the lack of FFA... then drive them away? Not surprised you can't find any ladies to spend your time with...

This thread, interestingly, is a great example of GIFT... is you don't know what that is, look it up. <3


----------



## MrSensible

loopytheone said:


> Incidentally, I loved the idea of this thread at first but it has just turned into a way for cowards to heap abuse onto people they don't like without facing the consequences. I love this forum and have never had to deal with this rubbish before now. I have no issue with constructive criticism but me and other people on here are just being attacked, despite Amaranthine saying she wouldn't let it descend into this. I don't think this thread is constructive or helpful at all.
> 
> Also, the amount of BHM that complain about the lack of FFA... then drive them away? Not surprised you can't find any ladies to spend your time with...
> 
> This thread, interestingly, is a great example of GIFT... is you don't know what that is, look it up. <3



Yeah, I have to agree with this. The problem with this anonymous thing is it allows even just a single person with an agenda the ability to harass whoever they want, with no repercussions whatsoever. Constructive criticism is one thing, but a few of the comments (or really, straight up insults) that have been getting lobbed at loopy and a few of the others seriously cross the line, imo.

The thread (and the idea) itself is awesome, but some people seem to be taking advantage of it in a shitty way. It might be better to send the more questionable/critical messages to the person they're directed at first before posting them publicly. Just a thought.


----------



## loopytheone

MrSensible said:


> Yeah, I have to agree with this. The problem with this anonymous thing is it allows even just a single person with an agenda the ability to harass whoever they want, with no repercussions whatsoever. Constructive criticism is one thing, but a few of the comments (or really, straight up insults) that have been getting lobbed at loopy and a few of the others seriously cross the line, imo.
> 
> The thread (and the idea) itself is awesome, but some people seem to be taking advantage of it in a shitty way. It might be better to send the more questionable/critical messages to the person they're directed at first before posting them publicly. Just a thought.



I dunno about that last suggestion, to be honest if I want to be able to ignore this thread then I don't want Amaranthine PMing me with abusive anonymous messages people have sent me so I can't get away from it even if I leave the thread alone. But thank you for adding your opinion. :kiss2:


----------



## MrSensible

loopytheone said:


> I dunno about that last suggestion, to be honest if I want to be able to ignore this thread then I don't want Amaranthine PMing me with abusive anonymous messages people have sent me so I can't get away from it even if I leave the thread alone. But thank you for adding your opinion. :kiss2:



That's a good point. Maybe an option to opt out entirely (or at least from getting the more negative messages) would be a better way to go.

In any case, to hell with whoever is spitting the vitriol. Allow me to cancel them out by saying that I think you kick some serious ass .


----------



## AuntHen

loopytheone said:


> Um, Amaranthine, I fail to see how this is constructive criticism.
> 
> For the record, I have many qualifications, including my Zoology degree where I won literally every single academic award available for my course including the highest overall mark in the department for every year I was at the university, which is one of the best in the world for the degree I studied. Interestingly, I have noticed that every intelligent person I have met instantly recognises my intelligence and skills without being told about any of this. It is only ever stupid people that have thought I am anything less than that, so make of that what you will, love. :kiss2:




I do agree that someone or some people seem to want to thrash you a bit, however, I feel that this reply isn't going to make it any easier for you.


----------



## loopytheone

fat9276 said:


> I do agree that someone or some people seem to want to thrash you a bit, however, I feel that this reply isn't going to make it any easier for you.



*shrugs* I dunno, you are probably right.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I've gotten a couple shitty messages, and a few lovely ones. If I kept getting message after message telling me how terrible I was, two things would cross my mind either a) someONE doesn't like me and they're being cowardly or b) people DO think I'm shitty and I'd take the whole thing as constructive. 

Really though, who cares what, not only a random person, but an anonymous person from the Internet thinks? It's a sincere question, why care? Do what SurlySomething does, stick your tits out (real or metaphorical) and keep on keeping on. Don't let some faceless asshole tell you who you are. Unless it's several faceless assholes, then maybe take it into consideration.


----------



## Amaranthine

Admittedly, I've been giving the benefit of the doubt to the message-writers, rather than the recipients. Partially because enough people have expressed that they don't care about what kinds of messages get posted about them, and partially because people writing more negative messages has coincided with me being busier overall...so it's been easier to just post things if I don't see super offensive language being included. 

But considering it's causing some issues, I can just up the filtering a little more. Alternatively, people can note their own preference for what kind of messages can get posted about them. Personally, I'd be fine with completely negative ones because I'd be curious to read what people have to say/see how I feel about it. But I get that not everyone feels that way. 

Anyway, if a negative message HAS been posted about you, and you're not happy with this - you could ask Tad to edit it out and I'll be sure to avoid posting any that might possibly come up in the future. 

As one more note, I was thinking about adding in a little theme every once in awhile. Or having anyone else suggest one when they'd like. Mainly because people are probably going to run out of their initial thoughts after awhile, and that's a potential reason why more negativity might be happening. And a big aspect is just enjoying reading all the messages coming in. So if anyone has some sort of potential theme they'd like to see happen - say, how your perception of someone has changed throughout your time on dims - then just suggest it on the thread, and maybe people will listen! Or at least, I'll go in and write a ton of messages so everyone can pretend that people care about suggestions!


----------



## AuntHen

^^ must rep you again when I can.

This is true. *T *gets a lot of crap and she just gives it right back to them.


----------



## Tad

The ongoing anonymous critiques--as seen with Loopy but there has been some with others too--are bugging me both in general and in my moderator capacity. With regard to that latter there was some concern raised in the moderator forum that this could be an avenue for anonymous attacks, something that obviously the boards don't allow in general, but I said "let's see how it goes, for the most part it is a pretty mature lot on this board, let's hope we can trust them to play nicely."

I think this thread can be fun, but the usage of this thread to mount an ongoing, anonymous, attack certainly argues for the "nope, more trouble than it is worth" side of things. With my moderator hat on, consider this a 'yellow card' to the thread.

Taking my moderator hat off, I have a suggestion, but it is only just one person's suggestion, not Mod mandated 'do this.' I'm cool with others arguing against this, or proposing other ideas. 

My suggestion is that as a rule of thumb: No follow-up comments. Make your comment, then you are done with the topic. The person can ignore it, thank you, deflect it, argue against it.... but whatever, let it be. If you have an issue with the person and want an on-going dialogue, you can obviously do that, but not anonymously.

What say others, does that sound like a fair guideline to _ask_ people to follow?


----------



## Tad

Amaranthine said:


> (This is Cobra Verde by the way. I wouldn't have posted this anonymously but you've banned me for weeks



Amaranthine: with mod. hat on, could you please not do any more non-anonymous posts? This tends to make it difficult for mods to react to innapropriate comments.

Cobra Verde: for deliberately trying to work around a ban, of course there will have to be a response. Please don't be a weasel in the future.


----------



## lucca23v2

I think it is a good thread. I also believe some people are using it to make personal attack on others under the "anonymous" thing. 

My opionion, if you have that much of a problem with someone, be adult enough to talk to them about it. Don't be a chicken and use the anonymous post to insult them or throw digs.

We are all adults and should act as such. If you have constructive criticism that may come off harsh, then figure out a way to post it without making the other person feel bad.


----------



## Esther

Tad said:


> What say others, does that sound like a fair guideline to _ask_ people to follow?



It's reasonable to ask, but it's pretty hard to tell whether some of these attacks are coming from a group, or just one person.


----------



## Surlysomething

Thanks, Josie..you're one of the kindest people on the site and one of the most genuine people i've ever had the pleasure of getting to know and you actually took the time to break through my hard outer shell to find out that i'm really just a big baby when it comes to the important things (but don't sing any Christmas songs for awhile, I can't handle it! My eyes need diapers every time - haha).

I have bigger fish to fry in my life so taking internet "courage" posts to heart really isn't at the top of my priority list. I really prefer the ones where someone is crushing on me.  Or the ones that express the blatant love of my boobs, because they ARE fantastic.





Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Do what SurlySomething does, stick your tits out (real or metaphorical) and keep on keeping on. Don't let some faceless asshole tell you who you are.


----------



## Surlysomething

You're a doll and i'm so glad you're on the site. 



fat9276 said:


> ^^ must rep you again when I can.
> 
> This is true. *T *gets a lot of crap and she just gives it right back to them.


----------



## lille

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I've gotten a couple shitty messages, and a few lovely ones. If I kept getting message after message telling me how terrible I was, two things would cross my mind either a) someONE doesn't like me and they're being cowardly or b) people DO think I'm shitty and I'd take the whole thing as constructive.
> 
> Really though, who cares what, not only a random person, but an anonymous person from the Internet thinks? It's a sincere question, why care? Do what SurlySomething does, stick your tits out (real or metaphorical) and keep on keeping on. Don't let some faceless asshole tell you who you are. Unless it's several faceless assholes, then maybe take it into consideration.



I think it's easy to say that you shouldn't care what a faceless person says, but not everyone finds that as easy as you do. Especially because it's not just a random anonymous person, it's someone who is part of this community that can be sort of a safe space for people, so it can feel like a betrayal. Not everyone can just throw it back the way Surly does.


----------



## Amaranthine

Tad said:


> My suggestion is that as a rule of thumb: No follow-up comments. Make your comment, then you are done with the topic. The person can ignore it, thank you, deflect it, argue against it.... but whatever, let it be. If you have an issue with the person and want an on-going dialogue, you can obviously do that, but not anonymously.
> 
> What say others, does that sound like a fair guideline to _ask_ people to follow?



I think this is a good idea, to help cut down with the drama. It seems like a number of the negative comments happen just because of someone's response to other negative comments. 



Tad said:


> Amaranthine: with mod. hat on, could you please not do any more non-anonymous posts? This tends to make it difficult for mods to react to innapropriate comments.



Done. Like I said, it wasn't really a situation I expected to encounter.



lucca23v2 said:


> My opionion, if you have that much of a problem with someone, be adult enough to talk to them about it. Don't be a chicken and use the anonymous post to insult them or throw digs.
> 
> We are all adults and should act as such. If you have constructive criticism that may come off harsh, then figure out a way to post it without making the other person feel bad.



I agree with this. At least compliment-sandwich it. 

And I get that the general consensus is that this should be a positive thread. I don't disagree. I certainly do like reading all the compliments, and like it even more when people enjoy reading them about themselves.

This has been my personal conflict - which may very well be the minority opinion. If someone dislikes me, or something about me...I'd like to know. It may be unjustified, or it may merely be an aspect of my personality that I've long decided that I like and some other people may not like. And if so, so it goes. But it may also be a flaw that I wasn't aware of. Which is something that I'd really be interested in knowing. That's probably not going to be something that anyone will just come right out and say non-anonymously, and even if that did start happening, it'd probably just lead to a bunch of grudges and hostility in this sort of environment. 

So meanness obviously isn't good. But, you know. If you get a few messages to that tune, maybe you should step back and figure out _WHY_ it happened. 

But for purposes of maintaining a harmonious sub-forum and thread environment, really try to refrain from posting mostly-negative comments. It makes it easier to post the messages, and relieves me of the conflict of thinking people should know how they're perceived no matter what.


----------



## lucca23v2

Amaranthine said:


> I agree with this. At least compliment-sandwich it.
> 
> And I get that the general consensus is that this should be a positive thread. I don't disagree. I certainly do like reading all the compliments, and like it even more when people enjoy reading them about themselves.
> 
> This has been my personal conflict - which may very well be the minority opinion. If someone dislikes me, or something about me...I'd like to know. It may be unjustified, or it may merely be an aspect of my personality that I've long decided that I like and some other people may not like. And if so, so it goes. But it may also be a flaw that I wasn't aware of. Which is something that I'd really be interested in knowing. That's probably not going to be something that anyone will just come right out and say non-anonymously, and even if that did start happening, it'd probably just lead to a bunch of grudges and hostility in this sort of environment.
> 
> So meanness obviously isn't good. But, you know. If you get a few messages to that tune, maybe you should step back and figure out _WHY_ it happened.
> 
> But for purposes of maintaining a harmonious sub-forum and thread environment, really try to refrain from posting mostly-negative comments. It makes it easier to post the messages, and relieves me of the conflict of thinking people should know how they're perceived no matter what.



Exactly! I don't think there is anything wrong with the thread. I actually like it. and as you said, it might help others, myself included, maybe clear up some miscommunication, or misunderstanding, or fix some "flaw" that we might not even realize we are doing. 

Just find a more better way of phrasing it. Lets face it, we all prefer the cherry flavored Halls.. it is medicine that tastes nasty, but we love the cherry flavoring it comes with. This is not to say everything should be sugar coated, just maybe find a way to make it less harsh and less offensive to the person.


----------



## lucca23v2

Tad said:


> Amaranthine: with mod. hat on, could you please not do any more non-anonymous posts? This tends to make it difficult for mods to react to innapropriate comments.
> 
> Cobra Verde: for deliberately trying to work around a ban, of course there will have to be a response. Please don't be a weasel in the future.



OK.. unpopular comment..but Tad, I don't think sensoring Cobra is a solution either. If that person has a valid point, and from reading the thread about HP, it seems that Cobra is not the only one who feels that way, it is an unjust thing to do. Granted, Cobra did not follow the rule and maybe even broken it, but sometimes you have to break a few rules for things to change. From the threads in that forum that I have read, and the Mod thread regarding it, it seems that there are other parties that should be sensored as well.

JMT


----------



## Tad

Agreeing with what both Amaranthine and Lucca said, but even as a sandwich or sugar-coated... people may not accept criticism made of them. You know what? That is OK. 

Even if _you_ (generic 'you', nobody specific here) think _I_ have some glaring fault that I should really be doing something about, I'm obviously free to disagree that I have that trait, disagree that it is a fault, or choose not to do anything about it anyway. Repeatedly hammering at the point--especially in anonymous posts on a message board--probably isn't going to change how I react to that.

I know, it is shocking, some people won't put a lot of value on the opinions of random strangers on the internet--even _your's_! I'm sure that in time you'll manage to get over it, and go on to have a fulfilled life anyway.


----------



## lucca23v2

So can we get back to the crushes and lust posts please? those are much juicier to read..


----------



## WVMountainrear

> *Lovelylady78*: loved your video.. and you.



Aww...I love love.  I'm glad you enjoyed my dorky video (and my dorky self)!


----------



## Mordecai

As someone who's done their fair share of moderating, I tend to remember what Cherryroms mods did - zero tolerance. Then again, I love me totalitarianism.


----------



## biglynch

As I type this I imagine that I'm opening myself for a rage wave, but here goes. I have only received positive comments so I can't say shit. 
If I was loop's or surly I might very well be spitting rage. That said I may or may not have posted negative commentaries. (This is fast becoming one of my worst post ever)

I like the idea of posting a topic and running with that. Amaranthine might be s kind as to give us something to target our love/rage at. 

I hear Barack Obama is off limits


----------



## Goreki

I tend to find these things more amusing than anything else, but the amount of dead horse beating that's going on re Surly and Loopy is banal and unessecary.
If you have a negative opinion of either of these ladies, it's already been expressed. Move the fuck on.
If you suddenly think of a brand new witty and sparkling insult, put in your livejournal and spare the rest of us the tedium of your 'wit'.


----------



## lucca23v2

Goreki said:


> I tend to find these things more amusing than anything else, but the amount of dead horse beating that's going on re Surly and Loopy is banal and unessecary.
> If you have a negative opinion of either of these ladies, it's already been expressed. Move the fuck on.
> If you suddenly think of a brand new witty and sparkling insult, put in your livejournal and spare the rest of us the tedium of your 'wit'.



AMEN!!!!!!!


----------



## MrSensible

Amaranthine said:


> I agree with this. At least compliment-sandwich it.
> 
> And I get that the general consensus is that this should be a positive thread. I don't disagree. I certainly do like reading all the compliments, and like it even more when people enjoy reading them about themselves.
> 
> This has been my personal conflict - which may very well be the minority opinion. If someone dislikes me, or something about me...I'd like to know. It may be unjustified, or it may merely be an aspect of my personality that I've long decided that I like and some other people may not like. And if so, so it goes. But it may also be a flaw that I wasn't aware of. Which is something that I'd really be interested in knowing. That's probably not going to be something that anyone will just come right out and say non-anonymously, and even if that did start happening, it'd probably just lead to a bunch of grudges and hostility in this sort of environment.
> 
> So meanness obviously isn't good. But, you know. If you get a few messages to that tune, maybe you should step back and figure out _WHY_ it happened.
> 
> But for purposes of maintaining a harmonious sub-forum and thread environment, really try to refrain from posting mostly-negative comments. It makes it easier to post the messages, and relieves me of the conflict of thinking people should know how they're perceived no matter what.



I agree that it can be interesting and possibly even eye-opening to observe more critical viewpoints about yourself, but... it's just those blatant insults; no place for them. I think that's the main issue here. If the criticism could have been kept constructive and civil, I doubt it would have been as much of a problem. And of course, like Tad said, there are likely going to be occasions where the criticisms being slung aren't necessarily true or fair. If the instigator has a grudge or a generally adverse opinion about their target, it's likely they're going to share one type of criticism about them, and one type only.

That said, I'm totally fine with critical judgements about myself and I even welcome them. I'd just like to reiterate your point and say it would be for the best if we refrain from adding any superfluous snark or condescension to our messages. It's okay if you dislike someone or how they do things, but we're all human and we all deserve at least a minimum amount of respect.



Goreki said:


> I tend to find these things more amusing than anything else, but the amount of dead horse beating that's going on re Surly and Loopy is banal and unessecary.
> If you have a negative opinion of either of these ladies, it's already been expressed. Move the fuck on.
> If you suddenly think of a brand new witty and sparkling insult, put in your livejournal and spare the rest of us the tedium of your 'wit'.



Hear, hear.


----------



## Treach

lucca23v2 said:


> So can we get back to the crushes and lust posts please? those are much juicier to read..



I agree with this. All of this legitimate business is ruining a perfectly good thread for people to get hit on!


----------



## Archetypus

Good. GOOOOD. Let the hate flow through you.








(This is Archetypus by the way)


----------



## Goreki

Treach said:


> I agree with this. All of this legitimate business is ruining a perfectly good thread for people to get hit on!


Out of here and back to the nekkid thread with you!


----------



## lucca23v2

Goreki said:


> Out of here and back to the nekkid thread with you!



Wait.. what?!?!? Treach nekid? this i must see.. dang! How do I miss these posts?!?!?


----------



## loopytheone

Um, I just want to say to Amaranthine, that I want out, I don't want to play this game anymore, it stopped being fun for me. So I would appreciate it if I didn't get anymore anonymous messages posted to me, positive or negative. Thank you.


----------



## Amaranthine

^ Done. If any more are submitted, I'll just omit them for you. 



biglynch said:


> I like the idea of posting a topic and running with that. Amaranthine might be s kind as to give us something to target our love/rage at.
> 
> I hear Barack Obama is off limits



Does that mean the lovely denizens of Hyde Park are as well? 

I'm trying to think of actually-creative little prompts that people could potentially use as inspiration. Needless to say, I'm failing at it. So here's something generic, and with a little lewd potential because I'm a creep. Of course, the comments aren't limited to this. 

If you had the chance to hang out with someone here, who would you pick and what would you like to do with them? There's plenty of range from platonic shared interests, to date plans, and absurd plots to destroy the world. 

*Amaranthine*: Every time I hear about the missing plane and how there's "no survivors" I think of a masked, roided-up, freestyling terrorist being told he sucks. I hate you. PS No (First laugh of the day achieved. PS: Nah, not doing it.)

*Agouderia*: You might just be busier lately, but I hope we didn't scare you off from posting in BHM/FFA more often.

*Analikesyourface* You always look like trouble. Glorious, beautiful, super fun, trouble.

*Anyone*: I just wish someone would notice me enough to leave me a secret message.

*CastingPearls*- I always appreciate your genuineness your thoughtfullness..and you are one brave motherfackah

*Esther*- You are a gem

*freakyfred*: The cutiest cutie that there ever was. D'awww 

*FreakyFred* So cuuuuuute! I just want to nibble on you.

*Freakyfred*: Why do you live so far away from me?

*Hozay*: You're amazing, but i'm unsure about the pink pants.

*LeoGibson*- I really had a sorta crush on you til the last photo...showed you for who you are in your nekidness. I don't understand married people needing to get validation of their appeal here.

*LeoGibson*: I used to be unsure of how I felt about you, but I definitely respect & admire you now.

*Leo Gibson*: More naked pictures, por favor

*Librarygirl*: We're really worried about you. Take good care of yourself & get well soon!

*Lucca*: I love your enthusiasm and insight. I always enjoy reading your posts.

*Lucca*: speaking of crushes.......   

*Melian*: badass 

*MrSensible*: Your username really does suit you! You always have something interesting and well thought out to say.

*SurlySomething*: You might be a little rough sometimes, but I can see the kindness and awesomeness that's there too. People and life can suck too hard, right?

*Tad*: Dims would be a better place if people not only admired you, but tried to learn from you.

*The SMS thread*: Take it with a grain of salt. No really bad bashing has occurred. The criticism given has a foundation in people's posting style - so think about it. People here mostly mean well.

*x0emnem0x*: You're outrageously pretty.


----------



## lucca23v2

Amaranthine said:


> *Lucca*: I love your enthusiasm and insight. I always enjoy reading your posts.
> 
> *Lucca*: speaking of crushes.......



Awwww.. thank you! anonymous person or persons...


----------



## x0emnem0x

Amaranthine said:


> *MrSensible*: Your username really does suit you! You always have something interesting and well thought out to say.
> 
> *x0emnem0x*: You're outrageously pretty.



MrSensible is very sensible. LOL. I have had the pleasure of talking to him and he is quite the individual...

Also, whoever thinks I'm pretty thank you! :happy:


----------



## loopytheone

For what it is worth, I don't have an issue with constructive criticism at all. It has made me look at the way I have posted and realised that I need to take a step back and think things through sometimes before flying into things. I also think that a lot of my posts come off a different way to how they are intended. I have been told on this thread I make 'irate' posts which to be honest totally puzzled me at first because I can count on the fingers of one hand how many times I have actually been angry or annoyed about something on this forum and every single time my response has been to leave the thread and never look at it again. I don't come online to get upset or annoyed and if I find myself getting that way then I just leave the thread and put it out of my mind. But obviously I am doing something wrong if my posts are coming off as angry when they are, at worst, exasperated and sarcastic. I speak the same way in real life as I do online and never have the problem of people thinking I am angry so I guess I need to learn to communicate differently on here. I should add that this is my only experience in life of commenting and being part of a forum because my social anxiety reaches far enough that I have been too afraid to comment on public forums until the last couple of years. 

On the other hand, I think that some of the latter comments I have received on here have waaay crossed the line from constructive to just insulting and abusive and that isn't fair. Tad hit the nail on the head when he said that this a place some of us come to feel safe and accepted and getting attacked here can feel like a slap in the face even if it is just by anonymous people. Also, I am not Surly or Hozay, I don't have their thick skin and I don't think that is a flaw on my part. If you can shake off comments then that is awesome, you are awesome. But I don't and it isn't just something you can choose to have and it immediately happens. I admit that I have been posting very little since this thread opened up because I feel rejected and harassed, like I have to be second guessing everything I put in case somebody else decides to have an anonymous stab in the dark at me. I have considered leaving this whole forum several times as I don't feel safe or accepted here anymore. Over reaction? Yep, for sure. On the other hand, no matter how many times people tell me to grow a pair it doesn't stop me from feeling this way and if I could just decide not to be hurt then I would. 

Anyway, that is everything I have to say on this topic, I am gonna leave this thread completely. I just wish this had been as fun for everyone as I had hoped/thought it was going to be.


----------



## lucca23v2

Amaranthine said:


> *LeoGibson*- I really had a sorta crush on you til the last photo...showed you for who you are in your nekidness. I don't understand married people needing to get validation of their appeal here.



 If his wifey is ok with him posting, then what is the big deal?

I say post more! 

On a serious note, If I were married to eye candy like that I post the pics myself. Also, I don't care where my man gets his "car" strated.. as long as my "garage" is the* ONLY* place he is parking it. That is all that matters.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

lucca23v2 said:


> If his wifey is ok with him posting, then what is the big deal?
> 
> I say post more!
> 
> On a serious note, If I were married to eye candy like that I post the pics myself. Also, I don't care where my man gets his "*car*" strated.. as long as my "*garage*" is the* ONLY* place he is parking it. That is all that matters.



she means penis and vagina guys.


----------



## lille

Amaranthine said:


> *The SMS thread*: Take it with a grain of salt. No really bad bashing has occurred. The criticism given has a foundation in people's posting style - so think about it. People here mostly mean well.


Loopy received a message that said only "you are the worst" and I was got one that said "go away", I fail to see how that is in any way constructive criticism or well meaning.


----------



## Blackjack

lille said:


> Loopy received a message that said only "you are the worst" and I was got one that said "go away", I fail to see how that is in any way constructive criticism or well meaning.



I got one saying that they hope I die in a fire. How the fuck is this stuff not "really bad bashing" or well-intentioned criticism?


----------



## x0emnem0x

Blackjack said:


> I got one saying that they hope I die in a fire. How the fuck is this stuff not "really bad bashing" or well-intentioned criticism?



LOL. Whoever posted this thing about not really bashing is probably the one who posts the crappy stuff. >_> I've seen some shitty stuff coming from this SMS service, I enjoy the good stuff but some is just uncalled for.


----------



## missyj1978

Some of the stuff posted is just plain right out nasty! NEVER wish death on someone wtf


----------



## Treach

Goreki said:


> Out of here and back to the nekkid thread with you!



Typically it takes a little somethin' from the ladies to get me to crawl out from under my rock in that thread, haha. But I appreciate that I'm appreciated!


----------



## LeoGibson

Anonymous said:


> *LeoGibson*- I really had a sorta crush on you til the last photo...showed you for who you are in your nekidness. I don't understand married people needing to get validation of their appeal here.



Oh my, I have been publicly outed as being married and chastised for daring to not conform to your social mores. Whatever should I do?

First off, I require no validation from you or anyone else for that matter, either here or IRL. I live as I choose to live and do as I choose to do.I post pictures like that,
A. because it's fun and I enjoy it
B. I have a bit of an exhibitionist streak in me
C. it's only fair to post in return thanks to all the gorgeous ladies that post them as well

Should male and female actors and models or other folks stop appearing in magazines or calendars or any type of pictures or media and the like that is a tad bit risque if they are married? Should all married people run around in a burqa to satisfy your values?

Yes, you saw me for who I am, just as you *always* get to see me for who I am. I make no bones about it. I am me for good or ill. The me that you can read in a post is the exact same me you would run into in a coffee shop. I am totally above-board and honest in all things. 

It is no secret I am married and I do not keep it hidden nor do I try to hook up with anyone on the side. However, if I did, what business is it of yours? As long as I'm not trying to get something going with you and telling you all kinds of lies, then it's absolutely none of your business whatsoever what another grown adult chooses to do with their personal life. Who made you the arbiter of what another adult's social and sexual mores should be? Seeing as how I am not married to you, and I'm not trying to romance you, then you get no opinion on how I conduct my personal life.

Finally, it's probably a good thing you no longer have a small crush on me because I can honestly say, anyone that feels they should dictate what another human being should or shouldn't do is nobody I would want to be around for more than about 30 seconds. We definitely would not get along.



Anonymous said:


> *LeoGibson*: I used to be unsure of how I felt about you, but I definitely respect & admire you now.



Well, in that case, have I got a business opportunity for you. I have this awesome beach house just outside of Tuscon that can be had for a steal. HMU for details and my consulting fee!

Seriously, thank you. That is a very nice thing to say and it means a lot.:happy:



Anonymous said:


> *Leo Gibson*: More naked pictures, por favor



:blush:

Thanks, but I'm afraid I may have to take all future pics covered from head to toe to keep from offending Sister Mary Margaret!


----------



## lucca23v2

LeoGibson said:


> Thanks, but I'm afraid I may have to take all future pics covered from head to toe to keep from offending Sister Mary Margaret!



Screw Sister Mary no fun! (hmm.. maybe that is the problem. Maybe she is frustrated) Take more naked pics!!!!


----------



## CastingPearls

CastingPearls- I always appreciate your genuineness your thoughtfullness..and you are one brave motherfackah

*****

This ^^^ and others were incredibly kind. Thank you, whoever you are.


----------



## Amaranthine

anon said:


> The SMS thread: Take it with a grain of salt. No really bad bashing has occurred. The criticism given has a foundation in people's posting style - so think about it. People here *mostly* mean well.





lille said:


> Loopy received a message that said only "you are the worst" and I was got one that said "go away", I fail to see how that is in any way constructive criticism or well meaning.





Blackjack said:


> I got one saying that they hope I die in a fire. How the fuck is this stuff not "really bad bashing" or well-intentioned criticism?



I think whomever wrote that tried to keep the completely bad ones in mind. I think there's a few levels of bad. There's constructive criticism. Which those are definitely not. Then there's just straight-up negative messages that actually try to ground themselves in something about the person, or a perception of them. Also not really those. And then there's the ones that are so totally absurd, it's hard to take the person that wrote them seriously. That's what I would consider those. But...now I get that not everyone is really inclined to disregard them.

As others have said, the positive ones are definitely nice to read. But half the people who voted on the poll were cool with both kinds of messages coming in, which is why I've (perhaps inconsiderately) tried to give the message-writers the benefit of the doubt. I realize it's silly to feel bad for excluding people's messages when other people can take a lot of offense to them...but, I have my strange irrationalities. 

So for the sake of being redundant: If your message comes off as too harsh (which you should realize,) it won't be posted. If you're personally against the idea of any negative messages, you can either post or PM me opting out. And otherwise, try to keep it to good-intentioned constructive criticism, or maybe a humorous roast sort of deal.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Post positive or negative comments about me. I'm not going to get butt hurt by someone's comment. In order for me to get offended or hurt by it I have to value their opinion in the first place.


----------



## terpsichore

> If you had the chance to hang out with someone here, who would you pick and what would you like to do with them? There's plenty of range from platonic shared interests, to date plans, and absurd plots to destroy the world.



i like the idea of a theme! meh, had to edit; i read a few pages back and realized the mods were editing out non-anon posts. ok ok i'll re-do it anonymously.


----------



## Tad

I like this thread for the ability to give anonymous praise—there are things that I’d not say under my name, for various reasons, that I can use this for. 

On the other hand, I’m thinking that more constructive criticism could be a good thing, at least speaking for myself. I’m pretty sure that sunshine does not radiate forth from my nether regions, so only seeing praise makes me nervous. I know I have flaws, and hearing about them from others (in a constructive, or at least polite) sort of way can help me actually understand them better. 

So, _please_, if you have feedback or advice or “seriously, haven’t you noticed that you xxxxx all the time? It gets old!” please put it in. I may not enjoy reading it, but I’ll welcome it all the same. Help me see into my blind spots


----------



## LeoGibson

Tad said:


> I like this thread for the ability to give anonymous praise—there are things that I’d not say under my name, for various reasons, that I can use this for.
> 
> On the other hand, I’m thinking that more constructive criticism could be a good thing, at least speaking for myself. I’m pretty sure that sunshine does not radiate forth from my nether regions, so only seeing praise makes me nervous. I know I have flaws, and hearing about them from others (in a constructive, or at least polite) sort of way can help me actually understand them better.
> 
> So, _please_, if you have feedback or advice or “seriously, haven’t you noticed that you xxxxx all the time? It gets old!” please put it in. I may not enjoy reading it, but I’ll welcome it all the same. Help me see into my blind spots




If I may, let me boil this down a bit less diplomatically. Don't be an asshole. Period. We all know when we are being one. Don't be one here. You can be constructive without it.


----------



## MrSensible

Amaranthine said:


> *MrSensible*: Your username really does suit you! You always have something interesting and well thought out to say.





x0emnem0x said:


> MrSensible is very sensible. LOL. I have had the pleasure of talking to him and he is quite the individual...
> 
> Also, whoever thinks I'm pretty thank you! :happy:



Well, shucks :blush:. My username is actually just a reference to one of my favorite cartoons back in the 90s. I'm too much of a spaz at times for it to hold true for any consistent length of time, heh.

Just the same, thanks so much to both of you &#8211;- really made my day <3.


----------



## AuntHen

Has anyone wondered if anyone wrote messages to themselves?

Things that make you go hmmmmm


----------



## missyj1978

fat9276 said:


> Has anyone wondered if anyone wrote messages to themselves?
> 
> Things that make you go hmmmmm



I was thinking the same exact thing...


----------



## Tad

I was actually considering doing this, just 'cause one can


----------



## Amaranthine

fat9276 said:


> Has anyone wondered if anyone wrote messages to themselves?
> 
> Things that make you go hmmmmm




I've definitely wondered this! I've also contemplated the idea of users that never post, yet observe everyone and make little mental profiles of them. And then use the anonymous thread to comment while remaining totally mysterious...


----------



## LillyBBBW

Yeah, I'm not with any of this either. I haven't been mentioned but just in case, please omit any positive or negative posts to me as well.


----------



## Dromond

I'm very sorry I missed this thread for so long. A number of really nice things were said about me, and I didn't see them to reply before now. I'm also upset at how the idea of the thread has been abused by cowards who aren't brave enough to own their ugly words. This is why we can't have nice things.

Anyway, I'm going to keep my chin up and answer the positive vibes directed at me.



> Dromond: your sarcasm makes me laugh so hard and you are the king of ROOTBEER!


Thank you, I consider both to be high compliments. :happy:



> Dromond: I'm kinda into you, even though our ages are very different, I doubt we have a lot in common, and I barely ever talk to you. Maybe it's because you're cool.


Obviously I don't have a guess as to who this could be from. I'm very flattered and a little humbled. Truthfully, I'm not a cool person. I'm more of an opinionated dork. We should talk more, whoever you are.



> Dromond: If you were a more sexual creature, I would be so tempted to make a play for you. Id be interested to know how youd feel about this confession if you knew it came from menot interested enough to actually tell you its me, though. Too much anxiety.


I think I've given off the wrong impression. I'm not asexual. It's more that I don't have a driving imperative to have sex. I can be happy without it. I can also be happy with it.  As to the rest, if you're really wanting to know my reaction send me a private message. I'll be honest without being mean. You might be surprised at what I really think.



> Dromond: Are you OK? You aren't posting much anymore. It gives me a sad.


I am OK, but sometimes I just need a break. I apologize for making you sad.



> Dromond - I loved our interactions in the Chat. The topics we discussed were so diverse. I miss that.


I have an idea who this might be. I really enjoyed chat and I miss it also.



> Dromond: I wish we lived closer so we could hang out, and you could teach me to be the man I know I can be.


I'm almost certain I know who this is. You give me far too much credit. You're already a hell of a man, and I don't think there is anything I could teach you that would make you better than you already are.


----------



## daddyoh70

Amaranthine said:


> *.
> 
> DaddyOh: From the moment I showed up on dims I knew I wanted to be like you.
> 
> *


*

Son? lol


If this is sincere, I strongly suggest you set your standards much higher. One of me is plenty.  But again, if this is sincere, I am quite flattered. Thank you.*


----------



## Amaranthine

Alright, apologies for the site being rather annoying. It won't let me clear this survey out, and it's already maxed out at 100.

So here's a new link for now. If you post in the other one, it'll just be completely inaccessible.

https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/8N7D8TN


----------



## Amaranthine

Sorry to anyone who worried that their message might have gotten excluded on the last survey. Considering it got exactly 100 messages, I don't believe that was the case. Just...I noticed it before 10am. And that most definitely isn't wake-up o'clock for me, so I didn't post all the messages that had accumulated. 

Also, I went back an edited the settings so people could post multiples. This slipped my mind when I originally made the survey in the morning. 

Also, I finally got one that was just...strange. A little bad, a little good, a lot...strange? But this person's been good with taking all kinds of messages so far, so I'll just post it.


*agouderia*: Do you know the Sly Fox?

*Amaranthine* I would like to go to a hookah lounge and smoke and drink tea with you and just talk about any subject that comes to mind. You have a unique way of looking at things that I enjoy. I think you would be very interesting to sit and converse with. (How do you seemingly know everything that I'd like? This sounds wonderful, and I'd love to!)

*Anjula*: Are you at all troubled by this situation in the Crimea? I'm really struggling with it. Before this I had no real idea of Hayden Panettierre; honestly, if you'd mentioned or described any of her movies I would've snottily dismissed it all as....stupid-stuff. But now, I' having some mixed emotions, like I'd misjudged her all along. Just seeing her put herself out there & on the line like that, it makes we want to...profusely apologize. But where to even begin. What to do with these emotions?

*Blackjack* - Not being a bhm, what do you feel you bring to the board?

*BigChaz* - Do me.

*Casting Pearls*: For some reason, I want to drink and play Yahtzee with you. I have no idea why, or even if you play Yahtzee, but something tells me there would be a lot of laughs.

*Casting Pearls* - I have come to you many times for a shoulder, a word of encouragement,a total mental breakdown and to check in with you to see how you are doing. You really are a rock. Your strength is very admirable. I love you and with we were closer so I could hug you for real. Please, don't ever change.

*Chaz* - Biggest penis on the board, most handsome man in America, wit sharper than a katana in a neckbeards basement...how do you live every day being so fucking awesome?

*DaddyOh*: Damn you for being so hot. And married. And so far away.

*Dharmabean*: I wish you lived closer so we could hang out.

*FatHiker*: I'd love to go hiking with you, but I'd be slow.

*fishcharming*: I like to think you ended up marrying that girl, or something like that.

*HeavyDuty24*: We should totally get together and have some adult beverages and jam.

*Hozay*: We should totally get together and have some adult beverages and jam.

*KittyKitten*: I know there is a lot going on behind that pretty face! Please talk with us more.

*Lil BigginZ *- You've actually become a regular enjoyment in my daily life. You make me laugh. You listen on bad days. You're open, hilarious, and totally get my twisted humor. I've come to enjoy our conversations.

*Lil BigginZ*: We should totally get together and have some adult beverages (or smoke a bowl) and jam.

*Matt B*. We should totally get together and have some adult beverages and jam.

*Melian*. Top of my list of people to meet. What would I like to do? I think its very obvious that a walk in the park is out of the question. Sex, the dirty kind...where I take a bit of a beating. Yep that's about the whole of it.

*ODFFA*: What's going on? I'm not so worried or anything. But curious. And don't feel like it's my place to ask.

*ODFFA*: I just wanted to let you know that you have a huge admirer here and I mean that somewhat literally :happy:. I always enjoy your posts, and it's not often that I come across someone who is as compassionate, as she is stunning and intelligent. Whoever you decide to be with one day is a truly lucky guy.

*RentonBob*: I'd love to go watch a game with you, and talk, and finally get to know you.

*Surly*: There's nothing wrong with having roommates. In fact, I feel your life would be greatly enriched by your having one, with lots of madcap adventures. Me, you'd be lucky to have. Although it would probably be a lot like the Odd Couple or Bosom Buddies or Perfect Strangers, just in the sense of how each of us would start out feeling like we're really the one that's there for the helpless other. When, in reality...

*Surlysomething* I would like to hang with you and have you show me around your city. I really enjoy the pictures you post from there.

*Surly*-we havent talked. Im not interested romantically in you because you are mean vicious callous overbearing bitch. Oddly for those reasons is why i love you. I fantasize about being your son. I know you are an excellent loving caring and protective parent. Will you be my mommy?

*Tad*: I like, respect and admire you, I truly do, but sometimes your posts are extremely long and I am kind of lazy! Readers Digest version please?


----------



## Surlysomething

I really enjoy being alone. It's the only time I truly feel comfortable.
But I do understand why you're saying what you're saying



> *Surly*: There's nothing wrong with having roommates. In fact, I feel your life would be greatly enriched by your having one, with lots of madcap adventures. Me, you'd be lucky to have. Although it would probably be a lot like the Odd Couple or Bosom Buddies or Perfect Strangers, just in the sense of how each of us would start out feeling like we're really the one that's there for the helpless other. When, in reality...




I'm born and raised here and I still find it so amazingly beautiful. 



> *Surlysomething* I would like to hang with you and have you show me around your city. I really enjoy the pictures you post from there.




A. I don't have kids
B. I would like to see examples of "callous, overbearing and bitch" please or shut the FUCK UP
C. Get some counseling. You're clearly not firing on all cylinders.



> *Surly*-we havent talked. Im not interested romantically in you because you are mean vicious callous overbearing bitch. Oddly for those reasons is why i love you. I fantasize about being your son. I know you are an excellent loving caring and protective parent. Will you be my mommy?


----------



## dharmabean

> Dharmabean: I wish you lived closer so we could hang out.



Awe!!!! Whomever you are, thank you


----------



## RentonBob

Amaranthine said:


> *RentonBob*: I'd love to go watch a game with you, and talk, and finally get to know you.



Sounds great! I can't wait for opening day tomorrow 

I know I haven't been active much lately, that's mainly due to how busy I have been at work but, I do appreciate all the support from everyone on my walks and the kind comments


----------



## BigChaz

Amaranthine said:


> *BigChaz* - Do me.
> 
> 
> *Chaz* - Biggest penis on the board, most handsome man in America, wit sharper than a katana in a neckbeards basement...how do you live every day being so fucking awesome?




Whoever wrote that first one: Sure! 

Whoever wrote that second one...it's almost like you know and can hear my inner thoughts and know every tiny miniscule thing about me. There is only one person in the entire world who knows me that well.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

HeavyDuty24: We should totally get together and have some adult beverages and jam.


Thanks whoever you are.  that sounds fun, always up for a jam session anytime.


----------



## Yakatori

Which is those is "the weird one?"


----------



## Amaranthine

Yakatori said:


> Which is those is "the weird one?"



Well...maybe it's just a case of me being closed-minded. But, I dunno, calling someone a vicious bitch and then requesting them to be your mommy? It transcends the classifications of positive/negative/constructive, and ultimately says much more about the sender than the recipient...


----------



## LeoGibson

Amaranthine said:


> Well...maybe it's just a case of me being closed-minded. But, I dunno, calling someone a vicious bitch and then requesting them to be your mommy? It transcends the classifications of positive/negative/constructive, and ultimately says much more about the sender than the recipient...



I thought that one was excellent! It was a bit psychotic I grant you, but sweet in a Norman Bates kind of way. Perhaps he really just wants to wear a diaper and be scolded and then bathed by Surly after wetting himself and then rest his head on those awesome mommy pillows.

Yes, this is an example of drunken sarcasm for those of you who are sarcastically challenged.


----------



## CastingPearls

Amaranthine said:


> *Casting Pearls*: For some reason, I want to drink and play Yahtzee with you. I have no idea why, or even if you play Yahtzee, but something tells me there would be a lot of laughs.
> 
> I'm always up for drinking LOL and I've played Boggle and Kismet (the illegitimate distant cousin of Yahtzee) so let's do it! Of course there'd be lots of laughs.
> 
> *Casting Pearls* - I have come to you many times for a shoulder, a word of encouragement,a total mental breakdown and to check in with you to see how you are doing. You really are a rock. Your strength is very admirable. I love you and with we were closer so I could hug you for real. Please, don't ever change.
> 
> I would be there again for you. I've been there before. You have your own inner strength. Believe in yourself because I wouldn't say what I do if I didn't believe in you. And I would take that hug and return it, many times over. I don't intend to ever change, except perhaps to improve and evolve.



thanks for both comments.


----------



## daddyoh70

Amaranthine said:


> *DaddyOh*: Damn you for being so hot. And married. And so far away.



(Shakes fist in the air) Damn you for being so anonymous!!!


----------



## ODFFA

Anonymous said:


> *ODFFA*: What's going on? I'm not so worried or anything. But curious. And don't feel like it's my place to ask.



I really like that you ask out of curiosity  Life is interesting. People are..... interesting too. And I don't easily feel intruded upon, so feel free to ask anything out of curiosity anytime, non-anonymously too, if you feel up to it. It will be welcomed ^.^

Here's my attempt at a brief answer: After living independently in England for four years, I'm back in SA, living with my parents. Dysfunction abounds here, and it's harrrrd to live this way sometimes, as this isn't the kind of life I would naturally choose for myself. Alcohol flows quite freely, the atmosphere is at least somewhat hostile most of the time and the house is a mess.

I'm embarking on further studies in addition to working, to earn more than I currently do so that I, as a disabled non-driver, can live well and independently in this country. So I'm not *just wallowing. But these things take time, and during this time, I have moments of getting very frustrated and depressed. (You won't believe this, my parents are shouting at each other right now, as I type this.)

Like I said, feel free to PM me about anything anytime. Life's not all-bad by a long shot, but this is currently part of my truth and I don't feel inclined to hide it.



> *ODFFA*: I just wanted to let you know that you have a huge admirer here and I mean that somewhat literally :happy:. I always enjoy your posts, and it's not often that I come across someone who is as compassionate, as she is stunning and intelligent. Whoever you decide to be with one day is a truly lucky guy.



Thank you so much, whoever you are! Being thought of in this way genuinely means a lot.


----------



## freakyfred

> freakyfred: The cutiest cutie that there ever was. D'awww
> 
> FreakyFred So cuuuuuute! I just want to nibble on you.
> 
> Freakyfred: Why do you live so far away from me?



Ooooh gosh you guys. I needed a little self esteem boost.
Also I hate being far away from all the cool people. Super laaame.


----------



## agouderia

Amaranthine said:


> *Agouderia*: You might just be busier lately, but I hope we didn't scare you off from posting in BHM/FFA more often.



No, no worries! Crazy busy only .... en route pour la plus belle ville du monde!



Amaranthine said:


> *agouderia*: Do you know the Sly Fox?



Yes. Why?
I can't relate to either of the story's characters very well.


----------



## spiritangel

If my name ever comes up I say go for it 


I had such fun reading this thread and catching up a little big squishy hugs to you all what an AWESOME Idea!!


----------



## Tad

First page updated with new link.


----------



## dharmabean




----------



## BigChaz

you son of a bitch. You dirty son of a bitch


----------



## BigChaz

God damnit, Tad. I am so impressed by you I am literally punching walls while yelling your name and beating my manly chest in rage. DAMNIT!

3 years clean on [you know what]. THREE YEARS. You just threw it all down the drain, Tad.


----------



## Dromond

He's never gonna give you up, Chaz.


----------



## Tad

New, new, link posted for April 2nd 

ETA: I was putting up the proper link yesterday, and started typing "Despite this being April 1st, this is the real link!" Then.....I realized I was about to miss a golden opportunity to show the evil that lurks in my heart, and to have some fun.  I promise not to do that sort of thing again any time soon.


----------



## Amaranthine

Tad said:


> New, new, link posted for April 2nd
> 
> ETA: I was putting up the proper link yesterday, and started typing "Despite this being April 1st, this is the real link!" Then.....I realized I was about to miss a golden opportunity to show the evil that lurks in my heart, and to have some fun.  I promise not to do that sort of thing again any time soon.



Maybe this thread IS just a breeding ground for evil and negativity  I'm glad it could serve its use as an April Fools utility as well. I didn't even listen to the video and it's stuck in my head...

In other news, this is my inevitably anticlimactic 1000th post! Except the colorful, terrible font will make it seem festive. So here's another message-idea for people to think about. A lot of us have been around Dims for a fair while - well, even if you haven't, it doesn't really matter - so perhaps think about the people who've made your experience here better, have had a significant impact on you, or have generally improved your life somehow. 

And of course, here's the recent collection of messages. As a quick note, if anyone keeps posting messages about the same general [negative] thing regarding someone, and that topic has already been addressed by the person in the thread, it will be omitted. 

*Amaranthine*: I dont like you. You never reply to the DM i send. Im pretty sure you know who this is. (Assuming by DM you mean PM on here...uh...well, I honestly don't have any idea who you could be.)

*Amaranthine*- You are nothing short of Brilliant, wonderful and more lovable and talented than a person should be and I aodre you to bits. (This is remarkably sweet of you to say. Thank you so much) 

*BigChaz*: Somehow you seem like a crossover between Humpty Dumpty and Woody Allen ... come to think of it, that combination is pretty sexy.

*Biglynch*: I want to go out partying with you. It'd a blast.

*Casting Pearls* - I am so glad we are friends, my life would be less rich without you being a part of it

*Dromond*: Your sense of humor is spectacular. I think I'd enjoy a day full of conversation and board games with you. 

*fat9276*: I love your taste and style. I'd like to go out shopping with you, and then go home and cook a gourmet meal together.

*Hozay* - I agree you really need to come to the land down under

*Hozay*: I want to go shopping with you--I need a shopping bro!

*Melian*- you are epic beyond belief and where the hell is your Stream of GOLD SUNS you should have a legendary amount!!!

*ODFFA* - I think you are a water lily beautiful, delicate and yet strong enough to allow the current to flow around you. We may not talk very often but I treasure and appreciate the friendship we have

*ODFFA*: I'd like to have a cup of tea with you and talk about anything. I admire your perspective. 

*Spiritangel*: Your crafts always put a smile on my face

*Tad*- If you were in my part of the world and single I think we would be getting along great

*Tad*: Do you ever do something naughty? Or forbidden? Maybe illegal? Devious?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Amaranthine said:


> *Hozay*: You're amazing, but i'm unsure about the pink pants.



I know what you mean, I spent about 45 minutes walking around the store with those pants debating on whether I should buy them or not. Even know, they pretty much only come out in spring and even then it's very sparingly. 

Oh, and thank you for the compliment kind stranger. 



Amaranthine said:


> *Hozay*: We should totally get together and have some adult beverages and jam.


Agreed, shall we say...Texas? I could go for some smoked ribs, some whiskey and beer. 




Amaranthine said:


> *Hozay* - I agree you really need to come to the land down under
> 
> *Hozay*: I want to go shopping with you--I need a shopping bro!



I want to go down on you too!

As for the second comment, let's do this! My secret to shopping is "Pretend you can pull it off, and everyone will think you can!"


----------



## BigChaz

Amaranthine said:


> *BigChaz*: Somehow you seem like a crossover between Humpty Dumpty and Woody Allen ... come to think of it, that combination is pretty sexy.



I truly don't know how to feel about this.


----------



## Tad

> Tad: Do you ever do something naughty? Or forbidden? Maybe illegal? Devious?



Im taking time to come up with this reply while Im at workdoes that qualify? 

With regard to devious--if I told everyone about it, it wouldnt be very devious, would it? 

Seriously, I prefer to get things done in a somewhat indirect way, which makes talking about it particularly counter-productive. To use an analogy again, because that is how my thoughts work most of the time, what I get off on is observing a stream, and over time pushing a couple of boulders into it at carefully chosen spots to change the flow. And if a year or two later that shift in flow undermines a particularly obnoxious fence that somebody had put up, Ill be pleased as punch. Quietly, on the inside. If I had been able to convince the person who had put up the fence to put the boulders into the stream themselvesunder some other pretence than undermining their fence of course-- then I would be beyond obnoxiously pleased with myself, and if after that happened they were to decide that they liked things better without the fence then Id be in danger of spontaneous combustion from a surfeit of smugness.

The fact that I am not a greasy smudge of ashes on the floor is perhaps indicative of how often things work out so perfectly. (although there was once a game of play-by-email Diplomacy where the other six players probably could have ganged up at the end to stop my win, but they chose not to because most of them wanted me to win by that point, despite the fact that Id stabbed every single one of them in some degree over the course of the game. Im pretty sure I was putting off a slightly smoky aroma for weeks after that)

Im under no illusions that this behaviour makes me a nice personif anything it is probably more characteristics of super-villains than of heroes, you know? So I try to tread carefully

And Im hoping that, like usual, everyones eyes glazed over at the analogy, so that I havent tipped you all off on how Im quietly taking over your minds *cue a sudden riff of villainous organ music* (OK, I dont actually want to take over anyones mind, that would make life far too dull.)

More broadly, I'm as egotistical and self-centered as anyone else, it just happens that when it comes to Dimensions, what I want out of it is a busy, happy, interesting community that is at the very least fat accepting (if I'm honest I'd love it to be more outright fat-positive, but that isn't going to happen due to how complex the issues and feelings around fat are). Hence,_ it is in my selfish self-interest_ to try and help Dimensions be a happy, healthy, and hustling community. I may not be able to make a big difference, and I may not expect the place to last forever, but if I can help make some good times here, then it is good for me. So I don't have a lot of incentive towards shoddy behavior here. And what I do away from here.....I don't talk about on here a lot (although much the same logic applies in many other situations)


----------



## Surlysomething

I have to admit I stop reading after the first paragraph 99% of the time. Sorry. 




Tad said:


> Im taking time to come up with this reply while Im at workdoes that qualify?
> 
> With regard to devious--if I told everyone about it, it wouldnt be very devious, would it?
> 
> Seriously, I prefer to get things done in a somewhat indirect way, which makes talking about it particularly counter-productive. To use an analogy again, because that is how my thoughts work most of the time, what I get off on is observing a stream, and over time pushing a couple of boulders into it at carefully chosen spots to change the flow. And if a year or two later that shift in flow undermines a particularly obnoxious fence that somebody had put up, Ill be pleased as punch. Quietly, on the inside. If I had been able to convince the person who had put up the fence to put the boulders into the stream themselvesunder some other pretence than undermining their fence of course-- then I would be beyond obnoxiously pleased with myself, and if after that happened they were to decide that they liked things better without the fence then Id be in danger of spontaneous combustion from a surfeit of smugness.
> 
> The fact that I am not a greasy smudge of ashes on the floor is perhaps indicative of how often things work out so perfectly. (although there was once a game of play-by-email Diplomacy where the other six players probably could have ganged up at the end to stop my win, but they chose not to because most of them wanted me to win by that point, despite the fact that Id stabbed every single one of them in some degree over the course of the game. Im pretty sure I was putting off a slightly smoky aroma for weeks after that)
> 
> Im under no illusions that this behaviour makes me a nice personif anything it is probably more characteristics of super-villains than of heroes, you know? So I try to tread carefully
> 
> And Im hoping that, like usual, everyones eyes glazed over at the analogy, so that I havent tipped you all off on how Im quietly taking over your minds *cue a sudden riff of villainous organ music* (OK, I dont actually want to take over anyones mind, that would make life far too dull.)
> 
> More broadly, I'm as egotistical and self-centered as anyone else, it just happens that when it comes to Dimensions, what I want out of it is a busy, happy, interesting community that is at the very least fat accepting (if I'm honest I'd love it to be more outright fat-positive, but that isn't going to happen due to how complex the issues and feelings around fat are). Hence,_ it is in my selfish self-interest_ to try and help Dimensions be a happy, healthy, and hustling community. I may not be able to make a big difference, and I may not expect the place to last forever, but if I can help make some good times here, then it is good for me. So I don't have a lot of incentive towards shoddy behavior here. And what I do away from here.....I don't talk about on here a lot (although much the same logic applies in many other situations)


----------



## Yakatori

I can't speak for *Tad*, but I tend to think he couldn't really be offended unless he'd already assumed that it was you wrote the question.

But, (only) since you wrote "_99% of the time_" do I figure that it must be someone else who wants know.....


----------



## Surlysomething

I can totally handle it if you're referring to me. Haha.
It actually fuels my fire. If these people don't have the inclination to get to know me, then screw'em all. No one would blink an eye if I was a guy, seriously. 







Amaranthine said:


> And of course, here's the recent collection of messages. As a quick note, if anyone keeps posting messages about the same general [negative] thing regarding someone, and that topic has already been addressed by the person in the thread, it will be omitted.



View attachment images.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

Exactly. I don't even know where that post was going after the 1st paragraph. Haha.

I also get bored easily. Blesssing? Curse?



Yakatori said:


> I can't speak for *Tad*, but I tend to think he
> couldn't really be offended unless he'd already assumed that it was you wrote the question.
> 
> But, (only) since you wrote "_99% of the time_" do I figure that it must be someone else who wants know.....


----------



## Amaranthine

Surlysomething said:


> I have to admit I stop reading after the first paragraph 99% of the time. Sorry.



See, this is just part of his insidious plotting. We think all his posts are insightful and well-meaning, but they're actually laden with terrible advice and subliminal cues. Because they're so long, most people don't notice. The ones who do...well, who knows what's happened to them by now. They've all drowned in his metaphorical stream, that's what happened.



Surlysomething said:


> I can totally handle it if you're referring to me. Haha.
> It actually fuels my fire. If these people don't have the inclination to get to know me, then screw'em all. No one would blink and eye if I was a guy, seriously.



Nah, not you this time  It was something completely different. Not so much negative in the insult kind of way, but more repeatedly asking something that's already been addressed. It's a matter of redundancy, not sparing feelings.


----------



## Surlysomething

Damn! But hey, at least they felt the need to spare me a round.

I don't care what he says right now, i'm still pissed I got Rick-rolled! :doh:



Amaranthine said:


> See, this is just part of his insidious plotting. We think all his posts are insightful and well-meaning, but they're actually laden with terrible advice and subliminal cues. Because they're so long, most people don't notice. The ones who do...well, who knows what's happened to them by now. They've all drowned in his metaphorical stream, that's what happened.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, not you this time  It was something completely different. Not so much negative in the insult kind of way, but more repeatedly asking something that's already been addressed. It's a matter of redundancy, not sparing feelings.


----------



## lucca23v2

Tad said:


> Im taking time to come up with this reply while Im at workdoes that qualify?
> 
> With regard to devious--if I told everyone about it, it wouldnt be very devious, would it?
> 
> Seriously, I prefer to get things done in a somewhat indirect way, which makes talking about it particularly counter-productive. To use an analogy again, because that is how my thoughts work most of the time, what I get off on is observing a stream, and over time pushing a couple of boulders into it at carefully chosen spots to change the flow. And if a year or two later that shift in flow undermines a particularly obnoxious fence that somebody had put up, Ill be pleased as punch. Quietly, on the inside. If I had been able to convince the person who had put up the fence to put the boulders into the stream themselvesunder some other pretence than undermining their fence of course-- then I would be beyond obnoxiously pleased with myself, and if after that happened they were to decide that they liked things better without the fence then Id be in danger of spontaneous combustion from a surfeit of smugness.
> 
> The fact that I am not a greasy smudge of ashes on the floor is perhaps indicative of how often things work out so perfectly. (although there was once a game of play-by-email Diplomacy where the other six players probably could have ganged up at the end to stop my win, but they chose not to because most of them wanted me to win by that point, despite the fact that Id stabbed every single one of them in some degree over the course of the game. Im pretty sure I was putting off a slightly smoky aroma for weeks after that)
> 
> Im under no illusions that this behaviour makes me a nice personif anything it is probably more characteristics of super-villains than of heroes, you know? So I try to tread carefully
> 
> And Im hoping that, like usual, everyones eyes glazed over at the analogy, so that I havent tipped you all off on how Im quietly taking over your minds *cue a sudden riff of villainous organ music* (OK, I dont actually want to take over anyones mind, that would make life far too dull.)
> 
> More broadly, I'm as egotistical and self-centered as anyone else, it just happens that when it comes to Dimensions, what I want out of it is a busy, happy, interesting community that is at the very least fat accepting (if I'm honest I'd love it to be more outright fat-positive, but that isn't going to happen due to how complex the issues and feelings around fat are). Hence,_ it is in my selfish self-interest_ to try and help Dimensions be a happy, healthy, and hustling community. I may not be able to make a big difference, and I may not expect the place to last forever, but if I can help make some good times here, then it is good for me. So I don't have a lot of incentive towards shoddy behavior here. And what I do away from here.....I don't talk about on here a lot (although much the same logic applies in many other situations)



You must be an excellent chess player. (Since we are all pawns on this chess board. *eveil grin* )


----------



## Tad

Surlysomething said:


> I have to admit I stop reading after the first paragraph 99% of the time. Sorry.



I assume that the vast majority of people do--and I do it to other's long posts frequently too. So no worries 

Unfortunately, I've never been good at pithy. 

Every now and then I get responses that suggest some people read it all, and those poor fools give me encouragement to continue with rampage, filling up every wall with text blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blahh, blah, 
blahblahblah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah-blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, bla, blabla, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah,
blabber, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blahblah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah,
bubble, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blue, blah,
blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blahbla, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blablah, blah, blah, blah, blah,
bla, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blaah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blabbity-boppity-boo, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah,
blahbla, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blaahh, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, so I do it for those who keep reading blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, 
yappity-blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blammo, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, 
blablablah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blue-bah-bah-dee, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, 
bla, blah, blah, blah, blah, burp, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blahha, blah, blah, blah, 
blabber-blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, burrrr, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blabbity-blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah,
blah, blump, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah.


----------



## Dromond

Amaranthine said:


> *Dromond*: Your sense of humor is spectacular. I think I'd enjoy a day full of conversation and board games with you.



Sounds good. Let's do this!


----------



## BigChaz

Has humpty dumpty become a sex symbol and I just didn't know?


----------



## Amaranthine

BigChaz said:


> Has humpty dumpty become a sex symbol and I just didn't know?



Maybe they meant personality-wise. 



> Humpty's sex life was limited, what with him being an egg and all, but in his tragically short life, he did manage to have affairs with many glamorous dairy products, including clotted cream and Beyonce. He was described as a 'wild' and 'lubricated'.
> He was also known to gain sexual pleasure by rolling around in a cave with some bears fighting Bob Dylan. Courtney love was another of his bear-roll conquests. he kept his victims in the cave, strung up next to Tigger and the Frosties kid.



So...how biographical does this feel to you?


----------



## terpsichore

Tad said:


> yappity-blah,



idk why but this made me laugh out loud.


----------



## BigChaz

Amaranthine said:


> Maybe they meant personality-wise.
> 
> 
> 
> So...how biographical does this feel to you?



Wow, Im totally him!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Tad said:


> I assume that the vast majority of people do--and I do it to other's long posts frequently too. So no worries
> 
> Unfortunately, I've never been good at pithy.
> 
> Every now and then I get responses that suggest some people read it all, and those poor fools give me encouragement to continue with rampage, filling up every wall with text blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blahh, blah,
> blahblahblah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah-blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, bla, blabla, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah,
> blabber, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blahblah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah,
> bubble, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blue, blah,
> blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blahbla, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blablah, blah, blah, blah, blah,
> bla, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blaah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blabbity-boppity-boo, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah,
> blahbla, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blaahh, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, so I do it for those who keep reading blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah,
> yappity-blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blammo, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah,
> blablablah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blue-bah-bah-dee, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah,
> bla, blah, blah, blah, blah, burp, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blahha, blah, blah, blah,
> blabber-blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, *burrrr*, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blabbity-blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah,
> blah, blump, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah.



ahaha, that one made me laugh for some reason.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Tad said:


> I assume that the vast majority of people do--and I do it to other's long posts frequently too. So no worries
> 
> Unfortunately, I've never been good at pithy.
> 
> Every now and then I get responses that suggest some people read it all, and those poor fools give me encouragement to continue with rampage, filling up every wall with text blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blahh, blah,
> blahblahblah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah-blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, bla, blabla, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah,
> blabber, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blahblah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah,
> bubble, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blue, blah,
> blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blahbla, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blablah, blah, blah, blah, blah,
> bla, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blaah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blabbity-boppity-boo, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah,
> blahbla, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blaahh, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, so I do it for those who keep reading blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah,
> yappity-blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blammo, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah,
> blablablah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blue-bah-bah-dee, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah,
> bla, blah, blah, blah, blah, burp, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blahha, blah, blah, blah,
> blabber-blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, burrrr, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blabbity-blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah,
> blah, blump, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah.



So tempted to rep this as your "most insightful post yet" just to tease you.


----------



## lucca23v2

Everyone should quote Tads post.. i like seeing blah, blah, blah on the screen...no sarcasm..i think it would be nice.


----------



## ODFFA

BigChaz said:


> Has humpty dumpty become a sex symbol and I just didn't know?





Amaranthine said:


> Maybe they meant personality-wise.
> 
> So...how biographical does this feel to you?



Well, whether it's personality or the lovely aesthetic of his eggy roundness (hah! that could make for quite the royal title!) you can't argue that his name does say it all. 

As to how the whole wall incident occurred, I think his name might just explain that too. I don't think it was Oprah. Can't be Oprah.

In any event.... :wubu:


----------



## BigChaz

ODFFA said:


> Well, whether it's personality or the lovely aesthetic of his eggy roundness (hah! that could make for quite the royal title!) you can't argue that his name does say it all.
> 
> As to how the whole wall incident occurred, I think his name might just explain that too. I don't think it was Oprah. Can't be Oprah.
> 
> In any event.... :wubu:



Thanks for the title! 

I have decided to embrace my inner Humpty Dumpty.


----------



## Surlysomething

I don't even make it to the blah blah stage, i'm just OUT. Haha


----------



## Tad

Surlysomething said:


> I don't even make it to the blah blah stage, i'm just OUT. Haha



Duly noted.

OK folks, all mentions of the plot to get Surly photographed in a compromising position and to get the photo splashed in national newspapers needs to be in the 2nd paragraph or later


----------



## Melian

LOL this turned out to be quite the clusterfuck-thread.

Well, people have been saying some nice shit about me: bangings, and beatings and gold suns type stuff. 

Feel free to share any insults about me, though. I like them


----------



## CleverBomb

BigChaz said:


> Has humpty dumpty become a sex symbol and I just didn't know?



Wby not? The Humpty Dance is, after all, one's chance to do The Hump.


----------



## Surlysomething

We are kindred spirits.

:bow:



Melian said:


> Feel free to share any insults about me, though. I like them


----------



## Surlysomething

Whatev, I have a great rack.





Tad said:


> Duly noted.
> 
> OK folks, all mentions of the plot to get Surly photographed in a compromising position and to get the photo splashed in national newspapers needs to be in the 2nd paragraph or later


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Not sure if I should be happy or mad that no one sent a message about me.


----------



## Tad

Surlysomething said:


> Whatev, I have a great rack.



Now I understand, you start reading, as you go down the screen you notice your rack, and get distracted by its greatness 

PS. I think you are normal for not reading all of long posts.


----------



## Surlysomething

That could be it. Good point. Haha




Tad said:


> Now I understand, you start reading, as you go down the screen you notice your rack, and get distracted by its greatness
> 
> PS. I think you are normal for not reading all of long posts.


----------



## LeoGibson

CleverBomb said:


> Wby not? The Humpty Dance is, after all, one's chance to do The Hump.



Well done sir. Alas I have no rep for you at this time, just a public acknowledgement of my laughter.


----------



## Amaranthine

I've been slacking on my updating, so here we go! 

*agouderia*: Do you think writing Erotic Fiction could be a way to meet chicks on here? What motivates you to write your stories?

*agouderia*: The Sly Fox I was referring to...is not a person. But, which of your stories is it referenced in? The "Sly Fox" that you mean, that is

*Amaranthine*: attention whore. You are so vain you probably think this comment is about you. We get it. You are finally being accepted in life. Too bad this isnt the real world. (But...this comment IS about me. I mean, I get the intent. It was a good idea. But poor execution, ultimately.)

*Amarathine*: What do you think is the best way to enhance your reading comprehension skills? How are you able to keep up with your reading? Do you try to read as much of one thing as you can at one time, to a point of failure? Or do you more pace yourself, 45 minutes of one subject, then go for a walk or something? (Good question. As much as I love philosophy, the reading is typically incredibly dense. So after plowing through the challenge of figuring out what's going on in a philosophical work, it becomes much more refreshing to read...anything else. So I suppose my strategy is to make reading overall more palatable and approachable by tackling more intimidating things first. I do the same thing with novels. After a 800 page ordeal, a 300 page book seems like a delicious little snack. As for reading-per-sitting, if it's an assignment, I try to finish it all at once. For better or worse. For recreational, 50-100 in a sitting.)

*Amaranthine*: How come you aren't closer with your roommates? Does it have something to do with your having chosen to study-abroad? Does it say anything about your overall inclination towards new experiences over the deep familiarity of long-term relationships (friendships & old acquaintances included)? (I think it definitely says something about your latter point. I really love novelty. I'm also not super at attachment. But moreso, it probably reflects my flaws. As well as being introverted, I'm (not nearly as much as in the past) a bit on the socially anxious side. And...small talk isn't my forte when my roommates are big into MTV, pop culture, and complaining about not being followed on Instagram. I suppose that prevents me from getting close, because I'm not sure what avenue to start down, and I'm naturally more keen on sticking to myself.)

*BigChaz:* You're hilarious. I'm glad you're back posting more again. 

*Dromond*: What you said about me that one time, I wasn't offended or anything like that; but, for a little bit, I thought to myself "_No, that's so not true. C'mon, you've got me all wrong..._ But then, I thought about it. And realized that, on a certain level, you're probably right.

*Esther*: I want to plactice my Engrish wit you. But by that, I really mean I want bully your co-workers. With my belly and butt. I imagine us all sharing a tight, rectangular, shaped office with a single desk-height table running the length of it. (with ample & appropriately spaced electical outlets and ethernet ports and overhead cubbys) All day long, I persist in pushing past the backs of their chairs, saying "_Oh, sorry bro, my bad..._ as their stomachs collide with the edge of the table...

*Esther*: I admire you for doing such interesting things with your life. Most people wouldn't be willing to more to an entirely new country, and I think it's awesome that you took that opportunity. 

*Goreki*: I think you should provide us with a link to see some your bitchy boss's work and also give a few good examples of her bitchiness. And then let us digest it all for a while.

*Hozay*: You're an amazing person. No matter what, you've always given me something new to think about, wonderful insight on numerous topics, and constant support. You're seemingly great at everything you take on, and you're not afraid to try your hand at anything. Anyone would be lucky to have you in their life, including me. 

*Lucca Brasi*: You look a little bit familiar. Can you tell me if your first and last initials are both same letter and at the tail end of the alphabet?

*Men of the BHM/FFA board*: It's a little annoying when a good deal of you primarily just post pictures. It would be much cooler if you actually participated and gave everyone an idea of who you are. Because if you just post pictures, unless you're outrageously hot, you won't get much attention.

*penguin*: Given the range of different types of English-speakers featured on _Game of Thrones_, don't you kind of feel like it' missing at least one character of Aussie-accented speech?

*Sasquatch!*: You probably won't see this for awhile, but thank you for always making me laugh. I always enjoy our conversations, and your charm certainly can't be denied  

*ScreamingChicken*: I try never to write inappropriate flirtatious messages to practically married men or I would have been blowing the screen up with your username. ;-)

*TwilightStarr*: I think you're really cool. You have awesome taste in a lot of things, in my opinion. It seems like you got a shitty hand with MS, but you seem great at keeping strong and not letting it pull you down too much.


----------



## lucca23v2

Amaranthine said:


> *Lucca Brasi*: You look a little bit familiar. Can you tell me if your first and last initials are both same letter and at the tail end of the alphabet?



Hi, I have one of those faces I guess. My intials are not at the end of the alphabet. they are actually at almost total opposite of each other..lol 

CM

BY the way... I love the "Godfather" reference. I LOVE that movie.
(But I must admit ny name did not come from the movie, it came from Chronotrigger .)


----------



## BigChaz

Amaranthine said:


> *BigChaz:* You're hilarious. I'm glad you're back posting more again.



I stay until I wear out my welcome, and then I waddle off into the sunset. Once everyone forgets, I roll back into town.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Amaranthine said:


> *ScreamingChicken*: I try never to write inappropriate flirtatious messages to practically married men or I would have been blowing the screen up with your username. ;-)



Wow...thanks. :blush:


----------



## lucca23v2

Amaranthine said:


> *Amaranthine*: attention whore. You are so vain you probably think this comment is about you. We get it. You are finally being accepted in life. Too bad this isnt the real world. (But...this comment IS about me. I mean, I get the intent. It was a good idea. But poor execution, ultimately.)



Ok Honestly ... who isn't an attention whore? I know I am!
haters


----------



## dharmabean

> Amaranthine: attention whore. You are so vain you probably think this comment is about you. We get it. You are finally being accepted in life. Too bad this isnt the real world. (But...this comment IS about me. I mean, I get the intent. It was a good idea. But poor execution, ultimately.)



I really liked the idea of this thread, but the longer it goes on the more and more I shake my head. I don't understand how it's dire or necessary to continually slam one another, anon or not. 

We get it, whomever you are, you don't like people. I can only assume that the negative comments are coming from one person alone. You hate life. You hate yourself. So it's easier to take it out on others, especially anonymously. You're words do not benefit quality of life in one form or another. Don't like someone, block them and move on. 

I understand that speaking out puts me on the anonymous chopping block, but fuck it, I don't care. If you can't stand behind your comments with a name to the words, your words are nothing but hollow blabber to boost yourself.


----------



## Tad

dharmabean said:


> I really liked the idea of this thread, but the longer it goes on the more and more I shake my head. I don't understand how it's dire or necessary to continually slam one another, anon or not.
> 
> We get it, whomever you are, you don't like people. I can only assume that the negative comments are coming from one person alone. You hate life. You hate yourself. So it's easier to take it out on others, especially anonymously. You're words do not benefit quality of life in one form or another. Don't like someone, block them and move on.
> 
> I understand that speaking out puts me on the anonymous chopping block, but fuck it, I don't care. If you can't stand behind your comments with a name to the words, your words are nothing but hollow blabber to boost yourself.



Well said 

I do kind of trust that people will value anonymous posts--good or bad--none too highly. When people won't say stuff openly, well, I'm just not going to put a lot of value on it. That there is one or more bitter and jealous people contributing, well, shows that it is everywhere.


----------



## BigChaz

BigChaz said:


> I stay until I wear out my welcome, and then I waddle off into the sunset. Once everyone forgets, I roll back into town.




You suck and I wish someone would kick you right in your butthole


----------



## MrSensible

dharmabean said:


> I really liked the idea of this thread, but the longer it goes on the more and more I shake my head. I don't understand how it's dire or necessary to continually slam one another, anon or not.
> 
> We get it, whomever you are, you don't like people. I can only assume that the negative comments are coming from one person alone. You hate life. You hate yourself. So it's easier to take it out on others, especially anonymously. You're words do not benefit quality of life in one form or another. Don't like someone, block them and move on.
> 
> I understand that speaking out puts me on the anonymous chopping block, but fuck it, I don't care. If you can't stand behind your comments with a name to the words, your words are nothing but hollow blabber to boost yourself.



A-fucking-men to this.


----------



## Fuzzy

And here I thought I needed to post MORE pictures..


----------



## x0emnem0x

Amen dharma. <3 I dunno why people have to be so outrageous on here the minute they can be "invisible"... we're amongst friends.


----------



## tankyguy

> *Men of the BHM/FFA board*: It's a little annoying when a good deal of you primarily just post pictures. It would be much cooler if you actually participated and gave everyone an idea of who you are. Because if you just post pictures, unless you're outrageously hot, you won't get much attention.



This is a good point. What are some good threads to participate in? It's rare exchanges on here, at least that I've participated in, get beyond small talk or safe(ish) topics and allow anyone to show a great deal of themselves. Or maybe I'm missing all the juicy threads.


----------



## Dromond

Amaranthine said:


> *Dromond*: What you said about me that one time, I wasn't offended or anything like that; but, for a little bit, I thought to myself "_No, that's so not true. C'mon, you've got me all wrong..._ But then, I thought about it. And realized that, on a certain level, you're probably right.



I have a tendency to say what's on my mind, and I'm sadly lacking for tact. That also means I don't have a clue who said wrote this. I've said a lot of things about a lot of people. :doh:


----------



## penguin

> *penguin*: Given the range of different types of English-speakers featured on _Game of Thrones_, don't you kind of feel like it' missing at least one character of Aussie-accented speech?



Oh man, that would be funny. I think the Aussie accent is far too casual for the show, which would make it amusing.


----------



## agouderia

Amaranthine said:


> *agouderia*: Do you think writing Erotic Fiction could be a way to meet chicks on here? What motivates you to write your stories?
> 
> *agouderia*: The Sly Fox I was referring to...is not a person. But, which of your stories is it referenced in? The "Sly Fox" that you mean, that is ..



*2)* We seem to be talking about completely different things.

I assumed your 'Sly Fox' referred to the medium well-known children's story 'The Sly Fox and the little Red Hen'. And I couldn't see any parallels to my stories in that fairy tale.

You seem to be referring to a different 'Sly Fox' - if you want to have a response to that, please tell me which one you're talking about.



*1)* I honestly hope this one isn't based on the persistent rumor on this board that I'm a guy! As a straight female, posting stories here was of course not to attract 'chicks'.

But I actually have found wonderful exchange of thoughts, ideas and motivation with other FFA writers of BHM fiction here on Dims - something I've never found IRL.

So it seems probable - should you be a BHM with writing talent, post good stories on here - that you would find FFA who appreciate the talent and will be responsive.

Literate women in OECD generally are the much more avid readers - depending on country 65-81% of book sales go to female readers. Which also explains why there are many more romance than action novels....

Being a dedicted book-worm myself, I've since childhood regretted that fat characters are totally under-represented in any type of fiction. 
Having a relatively vivid imagination, stories with fat characters having been spooking through my head since elementary school. 

Feeling like a total nut case, nobody I ever met IRL displayed any such inclinations so I kept it to myself - until the internet came along. Seeing that other FFA equally deplored the lack of BHM fiction, filling the void by writing their own stories inspired me. 
It was actually this boards Ashblonde with her old website and stories that finally gave me the courage to come out of lurking and give my own stories a public try. 
By now it's become a fun, rewarding and necessary outlet for my imagination - I only wish I had more time to pursue it.


----------



## biglynch

Its real shame the thread is not able to get back on track. Maybe we just like to vocalise negativity more than positivity.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

biglynch said:


> Its real shame the thread is not able to get back on track. Maybe we just like to vocalise negativity more than positivity.



I disagree. I personally feel there's been a much larger number of positive messages, there's just always going to be some bad. It's about taking it in stride, brushing it off, and hopefully not letting it get to you or start complaining about it. 

It's why we can't have nice things.


----------



## Goreki

> Goreki: I think you should provide us with a link to see some your bitchy boss's work and also give a few good examples of her bitchiness. And then let us digest it all for a while.


As hilarious as that would be, while she's still with the company I won't do it. A vague story is one thing, hard evidence is quite another. 

I will tell you how she got up my nose though, she was rude and dismissive to me on her first day with the company. That same day I also caught her lying to another staff member about what my manager had said we were to be doing.
I am extremely easy to work with. I pride myself on being friendly, approachable and professional. I found her attitudes to be completely juvenile and without provocation.

Since then, she's really done nothing at all to redeem herself. She's self important, pettily argumentative and utterly unhelpful, and has no qualms about behaving like a moron to everyone in the company. I was quite prepared to like her, but there has been nothing redeeming about any of her behaviour.

As an aside, she manages another store, she's not my manager. There would have been such a smacking if I had to work with her on a regular basis...

On the bright side, we hired a new girl who I worked with today who is lovely, professional, and the perfect replacement for the other idiot when she finally does something stupid enough to be let go.


----------



## Ninja Glutton

I really love this thread even though none of it concerns me. It's fun to know what people think when nobody's watching.

I need to submit a few of these.


----------



## Amaranthine

biglynch said:


> Its real shame the thread is not able to get back on track. Maybe we just like to vocalise negativity more than positivity.



I agree with what Hozay said. Really, a heavy majority of the posts are very positive. Just...the negative ones stick out more and garner far more attention. So it goes. Also, as I never specifically vocalized it, feel free to unleash the negativity on me. I'm interested in hearing any opinions/threats/hate rants. 

Anyways! Sorry for slacking with this not that anyone cares. But I'm back to procrastinating on other things , so here we go. 

NB: There is a word limit on the survey posts. I mean, it's a really ambitious word limit, but if you happened to post A LOT of messages in the same submission...some might have gotten cut? I don't think it's happened yet. But if you notice it did, that's the reason. 

*To the person or persons who keep posting really hateful and bitter messages to other people*: Knock it the fuck off! You are ruining all the fun for everyone you asshat! 

*Amaranthine*: I can't help but sing the Nightwish song "Amaranth" every time I see your ID on screen. It's cool, though. I like that song and I like you (<3 Nightwish. And thank you!)

*BigLynch*: Epic beard is epic. Epically so.

*Big Lynch:* I wish you were coming close to where I live. I would love to meet you. 

*Big Chaz* - when did you get so hot?

*BrokenCassette*: If you want to be admired by BHM then you should feel free to post in this board. Obviously I can't speak for everyone. But I just figured someones else should speak up in case you were waiting or wondering on it.

*Casting Pearls*: I have never in my life known anyone on or off line who is so genuinely sweet and nice. Most people who espouse constant positivity are fakes. Not you. There isn't a fake bone in your body and for that reason I envy you. 

*DaddyOh and LeoGibson*: Damn, you are both so hot. How do you boys feel about a threesome? 

*Dharmabean*: You make me a better person! You inspire me to do things I've only dreamed of doing. I can't thank you enough for that. 

*Dromond*: I want to fuck your brain. So. Hard.

*Dromond*: You are such a sweet guy. I am so glad you made it back to Illinois and I hope that despite recent set backs, your life there will be wonderful. I am praying for you. 

*x0emnem0x*: It seems to me that you're quite the effervescent and exciting type. 'tis very cute, and I like it. Don't change a thing about yourself, stay fantastic!

*Fischarming* - where did you go?

*freakyfred*: I believe we are still waiting for you to take off your pants. Please. 

*Goreki*: My love for you is like diarrhea, I just can't hold it in.

*Hozay*: You don't need any pointers from me, you've already got it going on. 

*Hozay*!!! Enough with the bathroom pics... 

*Hozay*: You have the best taste in clothing. Have you ever considered starting a BHM fashion blog? (p.s. I still think you and Gingembre would have the most beautiful babies ever.) 

*LeoGibson* - Let's cuddle and stuff. Lots and lots of stuff. 

*LibraryGirl*: I really hope you are feeling better and healing from your head injury 

*Melian* - I've always been in love with you

*Melian*: We have nothing in common, I wouldn't know how to relate to you if we ever met, and I think you're fucking awesome.

*Melian*: All I want is one night in Melian. A man can dream, right? I would drag my nuts over 5 miles of broken glass just to get a chance to tongue punch that fart box.

*melinda333* You are just too darn cute!

*Mr.Sensible*: You sir are too damned cute and smart to be single.

*ODFFA*- Your eyes give me the butterflies.

*ODFFA*: You deserve a whole harem of beautiful fat men fighting over who gets to be your favorite for the day!

*Sasquatch*: You're completely irreplaceable, so stop throwing so many goddamn pity parties for yourself. <3

*ScreamingChicken* - I've never heard a man talk about a wedding more than you. Almost everything you write on this site is dating, marriage, divorce or wedding related. There must be more to life than that. 

*Surlysomething*: Don't pay attention to the people who don't get you. Keep being you. 

*SurlySomething*: Keep on being yourself. To me you are like Grumpy Cat...at first glance you look mean and hateful, but after a second look that impression disappears. Plus, you have really great boobage. I am jealous of your amazing rack.


----------



## Dromond

Amaranthine said:


> *Dromond*: I want to fuck your brain. So. Hard.



[Takei]Oh myyyy.[/Takei] My curiosity is piqued!



Amaranthine said:


> *Dromond*: You are such a sweet guy. I am so glad you made it back to Illinois and I hope that despite recent set backs, your life there will be wonderful. I am praying for you.



Thank you! Things have taken a big turn for the better. I will post about it when all the details are clear.


----------



## The Dark Lady

Yay, the thread's updated again! 

*Charlie Brown realization hits*





Dromond said:


> [Takei]Oh myyyy.[/Takei] My curiosity is piqued!



Hmm, someone _reeaalllly _kinky must've sent that one. Maybe you'd better post more intellectual fap-fodder for them so you can draw them out.


----------



## biglynch

You're probably right, I guess the negative stuff is what gets noted, ah well. 



Amaranthine said:


> *BigLynch*: Epic beard is epic. Epically so.
> 
> 
> *Big Lynch:* I wish you were coming close to where I live. I would love to meet you.



Beard love is greatly appreciated. Thanks.

Who is this mystery human. I say jump on a greyhound and come visit. Drinkeys on me!


----------



## Surlysomething

Holy crap. Two positive comments.


It's like a Christmas miracle.

:bow:


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Amaranthine said:


> *ScreamingChicken* - I've never heard a man talk about a wedding more than you. Almost everything you write on this site is dating, marriage, divorce or wedding related. There must be more to life than that.



There is? LOL

Seriously, I do post about my kids and I post quite a bit in the Foodee board. If you ever get a chance to look at the first page, a good share of the threads were started by moi. 

In all fairness, the last (almost 3 years) were dominated by dating, marriage, divorce and wedding . I talked a lot about my wedding because I was REALLY involved in the planning aspect....my first trip down the aisle consisted of me buying a suit and showing up at a specific date and time. My hat is off to all the brides and mother of the brides that work their tales off trying to put together a wedding.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Amaranthine said:


> *x0emnem0x*: It seems to me that you're quite the effervescent and exciting type. 'tis very cute, and I like it. Don't change a thing about yourself, stay fantastic!



Well thank you! I certainly try to be... kind of exciting. I actually live a quite boring life, but I am crazy when I am crazy.


----------



## Surlysomething

I had a look and don't see any.






ScreamingChicken said:


> There is? LOL
> 
> If you ever get a chance to look at the first page, a good share of the threads were started by moi.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Really? I just looked and half of the first ten threads or so were started by me...weird.


----------



## Surlysomething

Maybe we're looking at different pages. Haha



ScreamingChicken said:


> Really? I just looked and half of the first ten threads or so were started by me...weird.


----------



## freakyfred

> *freakyfred*: I believe we are still waiting for you to take off your pants. Please.



But my pants are off. What more do you want from me!?

Oh wait you mean pictures. Sorry anonymous stranger, those are private request only!


----------



## BigChaz

Amaranthine said:


> *Big Chaz* - when did you get so hot?



When I gave up on being ugly!


----------



## dharmabean

> *Dharmabean: *You make me a better person! You inspire me to do things I've only dreamed of doing. I can't thank you enough for that.



I really needed to hear this today. Thank you. I cannot *thank you* enough, whomever you are.


----------



## MrSensible

Amaranthine said:


> *Mr.Sensible*: You sir are too damned cute and smart to be single.



This really made my day. Thanks very much :wubu:.



Amaranthine said:


> *x0emnem0x*: It seems to me that you're quite the effervescent and exciting type. 'tis very cute, and I like it. Don't change a thing about yourself, stay fantastic!



Gotta second this. Spot on .


----------



## x0emnem0x

MrSensible said:


> Gotta second this. Spot on .



Well thank you kind sir. :wubu:


----------



## LeoGibson

Anonymous said:


> *DaddyOh and LeoGibson*: Damn, you are both so hot. How do you boys feel about a threesome?



This is fairly intriguing, but some logistical considerations would need to be discussed beforehand. Such as, regardless of position, me and DaddyOh can either be facing pole to pole or hole to hole, but at no time are we ever to be facing each other pole to hole.

Also, should we wind up in the position that is referred to as having the lovely lady in question "on the rotisserie", at no time will a "high-five" or a fist bump be exchanged. That is highly unseemly and falling into "dude-bro" territory and shan't be tolerated. Even when performing raw and raunchy sexual acts one can still remain a gentleman. Let's keep it classy.




Anonymous said:


> *LeoGibson* - Let's cuddle and stuff. Lots and lots of stuff.



Best offer I've had all week. But what kind of "stuff"? Like water pistol fights or something?


Thank you to both anonymous strangers. It's a cool feeling to know someone out there digs you!


----------



## Surlysomething

For the record:

I'm not the ONLY one posting hot messages to LeoGibson. Stop accusing me!


Haha

Cuddles anyone?


----------



## lucca23v2

Leo just has to get use to it.. he is a hottie..


----------



## x0emnem0x

Right? Lol I am too lazy to post anonymously - hey, Leo, you're a hottie. Lol


----------



## LeoGibson

Surlysomething said:


> For the record:
> 
> I'm not the ONLY one posting hot messages to LeoGibson. Stop accusing me!
> 
> 
> Haha
> 
> Cuddles anyone?





lucca23v2 said:


> Leo just has to get use to it.. he is a hottie..





x0emnem0x said:


> Right? Lol I am too lazy to post anonymously - hey, Leo, you're a hottie. Lol




:blush:

That's some very kind words from some very gorgeous ladies! Thank y'all.:smitten:


----------



## WVMountainrear

Amaranthine said:


> *DaddyOh and LeoGibson*: Damn, you are both so hot. How do you boys feel about a threesome?





LeoGibson said:


> This is fairly intriguing, but some logistical considerations would need to be discussed beforehand. Such as, regardless of position, me and DaddyOh can either be facing pole to pole or hole to hole, but at no time are we ever to be facing each other pole to hole.
> 
> Also, should we wind up in the position that is referred to as having the lovely lady in question "on the rotisserie", at no time will a "high-five" or a fist bump be exchanged. That is highly unseemly and falling into "dude-bro" territory and shan't be tolerated. Even when performing raw and raunchy sexual acts one can still remain a gentleman. Let's keep it classy.



Let me start out by saying that I did not submit that comment; however, this has now become a whole thing for me that...well...it's going to be in the rotation now...that's all I'm sayin.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Surlysomething said:


> For the record:
> 
> I'm not the ONLY one posting hot messages to LeoGibson. Stop accusing me!
> 
> 
> Haha
> 
> Cuddles anyone?



Ahahaha this made me laugh. I feel like I must vouch for you. I know at least half of his are from me, so there's that.


----------



## Donna

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Ahahaha this made me laugh. I feel like I must vouch for you. I know at least half of his are from me, so there's that.



Are you the one who sent the threesome message? If so, that adds a whole different dimension to it.....


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Donna said:


> Are you the one who sent the threesome message? If so, that adds a whole different dimension to it.....



BAHAHAHA!!

...I'll never tell...


----------



## LeoGibson

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> BAHAHAHA!!
> 
> ...I'll never tell...



Ah jeez. Ok, but eye contact is to be kept at a bare minimum.


----------



## Micara

Why did I not see this thread sooner? So much fun to read!!


----------



## ~nai'a~

Micara said:


> Why did I not see this thread sooner? So much fun to read!!



I agree with you Micara!  :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren

Micara said:


> Why did I not see this thread sooner? So much fun to read!!





~nai'a~ said:


> I agree with you Micara!  :happy:



This has become my favourite thread AND my favourite board


----------



## BigChaz

I check this thread every day waiting for my future wife to send me a message of some sort. Or to learn about a new mortal enemy. Either way I'll be happy.


----------



## daddyoh70

LeoGibson said:


> This is fairly intriguing, but some logistical considerations would need to be discussed beforehand. Such as, regardless of position, me and DaddyOh can either be facing pole to pole or hole to hole, but at no time are we ever to be facing each other pole to hole.
> 
> Also, should we wind up in the position that is referred to as having the lovely lady in question "on the rotisserie", at no time will a "high-five" or a fist bump be exchanged. That is highly unseemly and falling into "dude-bro" territory and shan't be tolerated. Even when performing raw and raunchy sexual acts one can still remain a gentleman. Let's keep it classy.



Leo,totally agree with you here. You forgot to mention one thing though, Don't cross the streams.  I never really pictured myself in a Devil's 3 way, but I guess with the right couple, meh.


----------



## daddyoh70

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> BAHAHAHA!!
> 
> ...I'll never tell...





LeoGibson said:


> Ah jeez. Ok, but eye contact is to be kept at a bare minimum.





daddyoh70 said:


> Leo,totally agree with you here. You forgot to mention one thing though, Don't cross the streams.  I never really pictured myself in a Devil's 3 way, but I guess with the right couple, meh.



Like I said, With the right couple...


----------



## LeoGibson

daddyoh70 said:


> Leo,totally agree with you here. You forgot to mention one thing though, Don't cross the streams.  I never really pictured myself in a Devil's 3 way, but I guess with the right couple, meh.



True enough. I'd shake on it, but at this delicate time, contact should be kept to only if absolutely necessary, like if someone was choking or something.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

daddyoh70 said:


> Leo,totally agree with you here. You forgot to mention one thing though, Don't cross the streams.  I never really pictured myself in a Devil's 3 way, but I guess with the right couple, meh.



I can't stop laughing. I've never head the term "Devil's Three Way."


----------



## lucca23v2

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I can't stop laughing. I've never head the term "Devil's Three Way."



lol.. Hozay.. look up "love sandwich" and "lucky Pierre" LOL


----------



## dharmabean

Where's the new list...There's gotta be a new list


----------



## daddyoh70

lovelylady78 said:


> Let me start out by saying that I did not submit that comment; however, this has now become a whole thing for me that...well...it's going to be in the rotation now...that's all I'm sayin.



Unable to rep, but I consider this one of the highest honors :bow:


----------



## Amaranthine

dharmabean said:


> Where's the new list...There's gotta be a new list



Finally, yes! Better late than never. Sometimes, at least. Everyone needs to start thinking up large lists of messages, as I'll need some sort of responsibility once this semester ends  



*Big Chaz* - if I were 12 years younger, this would be your future wife sending you a message!

*bigmac*: When Hyde Park gets too boring for you, stop trying to turn every other forum into a debate ground for your entertainment. It's annoying and tiring.

*Blackjack*- You intimidate me, but I still have a crush on you

*bmann0413*: You are REALLY adorable. 

*ConnieLynn*: I am not sure you'll even see this but you are sheer awesomeness. That is all.

*dharmabean*- your value is far greater than what you realize.

*Dromond*- you are someone I would like to be around daily.

*x0emnem0x*- I think you would be so much fun to hang with.

*freakyfred*- I am gonna rock your world. In a good way.

*Linda* - ¿Donde frijol? (where've you _bean_?) 

*~nai'a~* - I think you're incredibly beautiful; almost intimidatingly so.

*NewfieGal* - I so wanna give you a big hug.

*NYCGabriel*: Girls talk. Or should I say "queridas"?

*ODFFA*: Such a cute platoot, I'm gonna smooch your face!

*Sasquatch* - where are you? We miss you!

*The Dark Lady* - you deserve a message. And be it simply because you got chubbyboy to post his cute pictures. Or because you don't post anything annoying. Or because ..... insert whatever you wish

*The Dark Lady* : You are so gosh darn beautiful!

*Yakatori*- I cannot understand anything that you say.


----------



## lucca23v2

This thread cracks me up.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Anon said:


> *x0emnem0x*- I think you would be so much fun to hang with.



I am so fun to hang out with anon! Let's hang. XD 
Really though, I might be mildly awkward at first but I mean, what first meeting isn't?
I'm kind of crazy.

IN A GOOD WAY.


----------



## Dromond

Amaranthine said:


> *Dromond*- you are someone I would like to be around daily.



Who is this person? How can we make this happen?


----------



## The Dark Lady

Amaranthine said:


> *The Dark Lady* - you deserve a message. And be it simply because you got chubbyboy to post his cute pictures. Or because you don't post anything annoying. Or because ..... insert whatever you wish
> 
> *The Dark Lady* : You are so gosh darn beautiful!








(Accurate representation of my life at this moment)


----------



## Surlysomething

Wow, no one _tried_ to crush my soul this time. Haha


----------



## Ninja Glutton

The Dark Lady said:


> (Accurate representation of my life at this moment)



This is the greatest GIF I've ever seen in my life. :bow:


----------



## ConnieLynn

Amaranthine said:


> *ConnieLynn*: I am not sure you'll even see this but you are sheer awesomeness. That is all.



Seen and enjoyed. Thank you very much!


----------



## ~nai'a~

*~nai'a~* - I think you're incredibly beautiful; almost intimidatingly so.



Euh...............Hum....... I was having fun reading all of your posts. Never thought I'd get one. Wow! I'm blushing a little, thank you who ever you are. :blush: Wish I knew... 

I'm also a little sad. Intimidating... Oh noooooo!  I don't want to be. Quite the opposite.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Can we get a current link please? Is it still the one at the top of the thread?


----------



## Amaranthine

ConnieLynn said:


> Can we get a current link please? Is it still the one at the top of the thread?



Yep! The link in the first post should always be the most current one. If it hits the max, I'll disable it so people know it's full and put a new link in a new post (and request that the first post be updated.)


----------



## Amaranthine

Finally time for an update! 

*Agouderia*: I admire you  But I always feel a little inferior to you 

*Agouderia*: just say no to your Henry Higgins impulses.

*Amaranthine*: I thought this was an excellent thread, but it seems to be dying. Have you thought about porting it go the Lounge where it could find more BBWs and WPTH-Ms as well as BHMs and FFAs? It's slower, sure. But I'm also much lazier about it. Turns out I tend to post on Dims far more when I'm miserable - so my apologies for the laziness. Though I had thought of that. I dunno. How to go about it? Making another thread? I kind of see the BHM/FFA board as one that people tend to meander onto no matter what, and it seemed like it might have been overkill to try to spread the word. 

*Amaranthine*: I'm a better me for knowing you (even a liiittle.) Thank you for inspiring me. This made me smile when I first read it, and now again. Thank _you._

*BHM/FFA board*: Gosh darnit, I love you! At the same time, I sometimes feel like this needs saying: being cool isn't _everything_.

*Biglynch & Hozay* - I'd love to spend a evening in a bar with the two of you drinking and carrying on. I think we could get into trouble 

*biglynch*: Just wanted to pass along a little bro-love and say that you're one of my favorite posters on Dims. You're smooth and straight forward, but you also seem humble and genuinely kind. An awesome guy all around, truly .

*bmann* - I want to tickle you.

*DarkLady*: I love how comfortable you are in your skin 

*Dark Lady*: The magickness, the bookwormery, the connoisseuring of only the awesome Disneys and, Rapunzel who? I love all of it!

*dharmabean* - So happy to see you back posting. You were missed.

*Dharmabean*: You actually walk the talk, which is so damn refreshing to see. Wish you knew how admired and beautiful you are.

*Hozay*: Talking to you gives me the happies. I hope you know that. PS: Your mom deserves two mother's days!

*Jah*: I wish you'd post more often! 

*lucca23v2* - how about shifting from quantity more to quality in posting? 750 posts in a good three months - geez

*Melian* - I'm scared of your brains!

*Melian*: I don't care what you think, your voice is fucking sexy :wubu:

*MrSensible*: your name fits pretty well, but it makes me grind my teeth every time I see it

*NinjaGlutton*: you've posted for ages, but I don't really feel I know you so well. 

*ODFFA*: You are a really incredible person and I guess you could say I've had a big e-crush on you for quite a while. At the same time, I find myself so increasingly intimidated by you... like I'd never have the nerve to approach you out of worry that I'd bore you or that I wouldn't challenge you in any way. You're so cultured and so fiercely intelligent, and while I would love to know you and learn from you, I'm not so sure I would have much to offer in return. This is of course only an issue within myself, and it in no way negates my admiration. Not even a little .

*Rellis10*: I love the way you say things! 

*Sassy*: I have a running fantasy in my head about what would happen if I turned up on your doorstep out of the blue. Give you fifty quid if it's one of yours too.

*Surlysomething*: I tried to crush your soul, but I have found that you cannot effect something that doesn't exist.

*Tad*: smug much?

*TwilightStar*: Your friends are so lucky 

*Yakatori* - I will wander into a thread just to read you. Let's drink tea, cuddle, and discuss the meaning of life.


----------



## lucca23v2

Amaranthine said:


> *lucca23v2* - how about shifting from quantity more to quality in posting? 750 posts in a good three months - geez



Ha.. given from where this came from.. and I am almost sure I know who it was... I will take it for what it is worth.. nothing. 

But thanks for making me part of your day!


----------



## CastingPearls

lucca23v2 said:


> Ha.. given from where this came from.. and I am almost sure I know who it was... I will take it for what it is worth.. nothing.
> 
> But thanks for making me part of your day!


I got the same thing when I first joined. Welcome to Dimensions.


----------



## bmann0413

Amaranthine said:


> *bmann0413*: You are REALLY adorable.



Aw, thank you whoever said this! I needed that tonight. :batting:



Amaranthine said:


> *bmann* - I want to tickle you.



Hm, y'know, this isn't the first time I've had someone say that to me. lol


----------



## x0emnem0x

lucca23v2 said:


> Ha.. given from where this came from.. and I am almost sure I know who it was... I will take it for what it is worth.. nothing.
> 
> But thanks for making me part of your day!



I actually like your posts and I do read them. Dims isn't a popularity contest and if people think that it is they really need to get off the computer and go find something fun to do in reality LOL. Honestly just ignore whoever that was. They are moronic for paying attention to your posts, specifically how much you post... as if it matters, it doesn't matter quality or quantity, at least you post and reply to people! So keep at it. Some people will never be happy lol. *rolls eyes*


----------



## dharmabean

> dharmabean - So happy to see you back posting. You were missed.


Thank you.  I missed it while i was gone too. 



> Dharmabean: You actually walk the talk, which is so damn refreshing to see. Wish you knew how admired and beautiful you are.


&#9829;&#9829; I don't know who you are, but I love this. Thank you. I needed to read this tonight. &#9829;&#9829;


----------



## lucca23v2

Thank you ladies....


----------



## ODFFA

Anon said:


> *ODFFA*: You are a really incredible person and I guess you could say I've had a big e-crush on you for quite a while. At the same time, I find myself so increasingly intimidated by you... like I'd never have the nerve to approach you out of worry that I'd bore you or that I wouldn't challenge you in any way. You're so cultured and so fiercely intelligent, and while I would love to know you and learn from you, I'm not so sure I would have much to offer in return. This is of course only an issue within myself, and it in no way negates my admiration. Not even a little



Well hello there, e-crush!

Kay so, I'm going to _try_ to convince you how unfounded your concerns are (albeit incredibly human. I can almost-guarantee you I probably feel just as intimidated.) You would absolutely challenge me! You probably already do. _Sounding_ like a smartypants is my one party trick. Beyond that -- cultured? Ahaha 

I feel intimidated by almost any human being I come in contact with. I'm not kidding. You've seen me mention this Dyspraxia thing, yes? Yeah so, as someone who can't drive, is geographically challenged (you have no idea how many conversations really revolve around where things are), rarely ever watches the things 'other people seem to watch,' and is a fucking John Snow when it comes to anything cool/geeky -- uh, you could have a *lot to offer me. Seriously, I'm the one in the corner nodding my head, pretending to know what everyone else is talking about. Which maybe makes me seem a little.....untouchable or aloof?

TL;DR: HMU if you haven't already and start educating me, dammit!


----------



## biglynch

Amaranthine said:


> Finally time for an update!
> 
> *Biglynch & Hozay* - I'd love to spend a evening in a bar with the two of you drinking and carrying on. I think we could get into trouble



We have the power to make this happen. Come talk to me about this.



Amaranthine said:


> *biglynch*: Just wanted to pass along a little bro-love and say that you're one of my favorite posters on Dims. You're smooth and straight forward, but you also seem humble and genuinely kind. An awesome guy all around, truly .



Big thanks buddy. In truth I owe a lot to the forum and the community. Its been very good for me. I joined on a whim, and I'm sure glad I did. Love you all.


----------



## Surlysomething

"Surlysomething: I tried to crush your soul, but I have found that you cannot effect something that doesn't exist."

Hahaha.

Says someone who clearly doesn't know me nor has taken the time to try.
Check your own conscience first.


----------



## MrSensible

Amaranthine said:


> *MrSensible*: your name fits pretty well, but it makes me grind my teeth every time I see it



I get this. And I think if I could change it, I would (can we…?). I’ve even given thought to making a new account because of it, believe it or not. I had a feeling that once I got rid of my old “disclaimer” signature it might be taken to be narcissistic or something, and I guess I wasn’t far off. I’m not really sure of what name I’d go with though if I switched. I like the look and sound of the name (and the stupid reference it points to) just not so much the implicit meaning involved.

In any case, I appreciate the comment .


----------



## Sasquatch!

Amaranthine said:


> *Sassy*: I have a running fantasy in my head about what would happen if I turned up on your doorstep out of the blue. Give you fifty quid if it's one of yours too.



Yeah, it pretty much is. Get your rotund ass over here. :batting:


----------



## bayone

*MrSensible:* I, OTOH, _like_ your name.

*Sasquatch!:* I think the short version of your name suits you better.


----------



## Sasquatch!

bayone said:


> *Sasquatch!:* I think the short version of your name suits you better.



Why thank you! I'm reading yours in a French accent, is that ok?


----------



## bayone

Sasquatch! said:


> Why thank you! I'm reading yours in a French accent, is that ok?



You mean like "Bayonne?" It's the password from Roll Call of the Reef, where they had to leave out an "n" because the combination lock only allowed for six letters. Which is to say, yes.


----------



## Sasquatch!

bayone said:


> You mean like "Bayonne?" It's the password from Roll Call of the Reef, where they had to leave out an "n" because the combination lock only allowed for six letters. Which is to say, yes.



OK, consider me a smitten kitten.


----------



## ODFFA

MrSensible said:


> I get this. And I think if I could change it, I would (can we?)



Pleeeez can I change my silly-ass username too!?

I did note your first signature, Mr S, and since then I'd been wondering about this cartoon you speak of. But, reference or no reference, I like your username as well :happy:


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Surlysomething said:


> "Surlysomething: I tried to crush your soul, but I have found that you cannot effect something that doesn't exist."
> 
> Hahaha.
> 
> Says someone who clearly doesn't know me nor has taken the time to try.
> Check your own conscience first.




Whoever wrote that should probably be kind of embarrassed. 
"Crush your soul" But, but... I can't because you don't have one! ...yea!! that will get her. *Snicker snicker* 

Dramatic
Corny

Diss rating: .5 stars out of 10 (.5 for proper use of effect over affect)


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

"lucca23v2 - how about shifting from quantity more to quality in posting? 750 posts in a good three months - geez"


Not a bad diss not a great one either. Pretty hurtful bc it's based on part fact but also part subjective view. Probably not needed and mean spirited though. 


Diss rating 4.5 out of 10 (decently mean and showing signs of shitty)


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Tad: smug much?

Kind of pussified. Although,creative because you found a way to call a person out for being smug in a completely smug fashion. 

Diss rating: 5 out of 10


----------



## LeoGibson

WhiteHotRazor said:


> Whoever wrote that should probably be kind of embarrassed.
> "Crush your soul" But, but... I can't because you don't have one! ...yea!! that will get her. *Snicker snicker*
> 
> Dramatic
> Corny
> 
> Diss rating: .5 stars out of 10 (.5 for proper use of effect over affect)



Actually, they did not use effect properly. It should have been affect. So minus the .5 star. It would seem that their diss would be a zero. On second thought, since if you're going to diss someone it would behoove you not to come off as inept at the English language as some booger-eating moron so I would have to say -5 stars to the brave anonymous person who had the balls to strike out with passive-aggressive behavior from secret.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Hmmm is that improper? I thought effect was correct in that usage. Well shame on me then. 

0 out of 10 it is


----------



## Surlysomething

I find it interesting and somewhat amusing that the extremely negative comments I receive here are apparently supposed to hurt me and have some sort of influence on how I conduct myself and possibly give me a reason to change who I am. The exact same behaviour I supposedly have is used here in an attempt to school me. It doesn't work. I KNOW who I am. I make no excuses. If you don't like me, feel free to never interact with me. Everyone has a fabric to their life that is different from anyone else's. You do not know my history, my background, my current situation. To judge me is really just judging yourself. Also, you can't see a person's body language here, or hear the tone of their voice or know exactly what they're thinking. You can't. Have you ever thought about that when it comes to the context of your emotions when viewing anything on the interweb? Really?

All of the commenting on my so called flaws is more reflective on "you" than it is on me. Weak, lame, scared, spineless. 

Trying to shame someone you don't know? Or never had the balls to try and know? Good luck with that.


----------



## lucca23v2

Leo and Razor.. you two are hilarious.

Surly, you know who you are and the statements of small minded people who don't even have the cojones to post comments under their handle, well... they are not even worth your time. 

oh and for the person above keeping count of my posts.. here is one more to add to your count..


----------



## MrSensible

bayone said:


> *MrSensible:* I, OTOH, _like_ your name.





ODFFA said:


> Pleeeez can I change my silly-ass username too!?
> 
> I did note your first signature, Mr S, and since then I'd been wondering about this cartoon you speak of. But, reference or no reference, I like your username as well :happy:



And just like that, I feel better about it. Like-wise, like-wise :happy:

As for the cartoon, well... picture a peculiar relationship between a small, anxious marsupial, a bovine cannibal, and the turtle personification of Woody Allen. That's the show in a nut shell.

Spoiler alert -- Rocko's Modern Life. One of my all time favs.


----------



## tankyguy

MrSensible said:


> As for the cartoon, well... picture a peculiar relationship between a small, anxious marsupial, a bovine cannibal, and the turtle personification of Woody Allen. That's the show in a nut shell.



Beavers aren't marsupials.


----------



## MrSensible

tankyguy said:


> Beavers aren't marsupials.



No, but they kick an equal amount of ass.


----------



## Amaranthine

I just always try to remember that effect is the noun, and affect is the verb. Unless you're talking about emotion. There might be exceptions. But I'm not sure...

Anyway, this one's close to getting full, so we need a new link. I'll request for it to be put in the first post. 

https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/LGWSPVM


----------



## dharmabean

Surlysomething said:


> If you don't like me, feel free to never interact with me. *Everyone has a fabric to their life that is different from anyone else's*. _You do not know my history, my background, my current situation._ To judge me is really just judging yourself. Also, you can't see a person's body language here, or hear the tone of their voice or know exactly what they're thinking. You can't.



Interesting that you would write this, considering how much of a bitch you can be to other women on the board who express their life situations, background, areas of weakness, and/or clothing choices, etc. Ironic that you write about "judge me is really just judging yourself..." 

I'm glad we finally agree. 

<3 "Professional Victim". 

I'm not afraid to sign my name to comments directed towards you.


----------



## agouderia

Amaranthine said:


> *Agouderia*: I admire you  But I always feel a little inferior to you



This makes me very sad to hear. And I honestly hope I haven't directly done something to make anybody feel this way.

I write and post here on issues I know something about or have an opinion on, but stay clear of anything that is out of my depth. To be honest, I'm actually an old-fashioned one trick pony with strengths only on the liberal arts side of life. Test me on maths, technical stuff, natural sciences, sports, I'm utterly hopeless - and often feel very inferior myself because many basic modern skills seem to elude me.




Amaranthine said:


> *Agouderia*: just say no to your Henry Higgins impulses.



How am I supposed to do that ????
I grew up as a humanties academia brat on campus, I work in international civic education programmes ... Henrietta Higgins is my alter ego..... spewing out information on a limited range of topics is my sense of being....


----------



## AuntHen

dharmabean said:


> Interesting that you would write this, considering how much of a bitch you can be to other women on the board who express their life situations, background, areas of weakness, and/or clothing choices, etc. Ironic that you write about "judge me is really just judging yourself..."
> 
> I'm glad we finally agree.
> 
> <3 "Professional Victim".
> 
> I'm not afraid to sign my name to comments directed towards you.




With all due respect, are you seriously trying/going to start this up between you two again? Please just no.


----------



## NewfieGal

NewfieGal - I so wanna give you a big hug

Thanks for the thought I LOVE hugs all hugs are welcome well at least from the folks here lol


----------



## Tad

agouderia said:


> This makes me very sad to hear. And I honestly hope I haven't directly done something to make anybody feel this way.
> 
> What is that saying, something to the effect of nobody can make you feel inferior without your own consent? You don't particularly play the game that some people do of hiding your light under a bushel, so it makes it apparent that you are both informed and have thought about some topics. I wouldn't call that wrong, but I could see how for someone with a background where the priority is fitting in that this could come across differently? (speculating here)
> 
> 
> 
> How am I supposed to do that ????
> I grew up as a humanties academia brat on campus, I work in international civic education programmes ... Henrietta Higgins is my alter ego..... spewing out information on a limited range of topics is my sense of being....



LoL, well, I suppose this falls under 'you can't please all of the people all of the time?'


----------



## Anjula

Amaranthine said:


> *Hozay*: everytime you open your mouth I want to put my wang in it.
> 
> !




Whoever wrote it, thanks, you've made my day hahahahahahaha

and Amaranthine you're really a genius to come up with such an excellent idea :bow:


----------



## Melian

Surlysomething said:


> I find it interesting and somewhat amusing that the extremely negative comments I receive here are apparently supposed to hurt me and have some sort of influence on how I conduct myself and possibly give me a reason to change who I am. The exact same behaviour I supposedly have is used here in an attempt to school me. It doesn't work. I KNOW who I am. I make no excuses. If you don't like me, feel free to never interact with me. Everyone has a fabric to their life that is different from anyone else's. You do not know my history, my background, my current situation. To judge me is really just judging yourself. Also, you can't see a person's body language here, or hear the tone of their voice or know exactly what they're thinking. You can't. Have you ever thought about that when it comes to the context of your emotions when viewing anything on the interweb? Really?
> 
> All of the commenting on my so called flaws is more reflective on "you" than it is on me. Weak, lame, scared, spineless.
> 
> Trying to shame someone you don't know? Or never had the balls to try and know? Good luck with that.



I still love ya, and that's all that matters


----------



## Surlysomething

Pretty much. What was I thinking? :batting:



Melian said:


> I still love ya, and that's all that matters


----------



## Tad

Amaranthine said:


> Anyway, this one's close to getting full, so we need a new link. I'll request for it to be put in the first post.
> 
> https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/LGWSPVM



I hopefully just updated the first link correctly (certainly it sent me to the site, and I put in a comment).


----------



## Dromond

This is not another Rickroll is it?


----------



## Tad

Dromond said:


> This is not another Rickroll is it?



It is not April 1st. I have _some_ honour!


----------



## Amaranthine

I'm putting a harder filter onto negative messages. Also, if your positive message got excluded, it's because of a general limitation on the thread.

*All*--can I use the secret message service to crowdsource the answer to a BHM/FFA sex question anonymously? (Yeah, sure. Fine with me, at least. I don't see why this can't be used a little more creatively.)

*Agouderia*-- You make me want to be more professional. I love interacting with you, but would feel more comfortable (I think) if I was wearing a suit at all times.

*Amaranthine*: I have a crush on you. I'm not sure a conventional relationship between us would work but I would like to exchange contact info with you. I'm going to Vegas later this summer and I want to fly you out to spend a couple days with me if you are interested. (I'm not sure what to say at all! PM me?)

*Amaranthine*: I know you know that I know that you know that it's me. You. Me. A glass of wine. Cuddles. (Too confused for it after that )

*Amaranthine*- you really are brilliant for thinking of this I do think we need a lounge version though to give everyone a go  (Already accomplished! Let's hope it takes off.)

*Blackjack*- I must be one of the few who has never wanted to sleep with you. I still think your pretty awesome just not my type

*Fish Charming*: wherefore art thou, dude?

*Goreki*-- You know we'd have the most frenzied, animalistic sex. Give me a heads up and I'll clear my diary especially.

*Hozay*-- I like you, you are a lovely man. <3 I know you're trying to see the best in the world and people, but you sometimes come across as insincere which is a bit frustrating!

*Hozay* it is amazing how one package contains all the awesomeness that is you. It just seems like there sould be an Army of Hozay's for how brilliantly awesome you are

*Melian*. Funny as fuck, and hot like lava. I'll take 13 please.

*ODFFA*- Your inner light radiates from within. You are such a beautiful light who always reminds me of the fragile beauty of life

*WhiteHotRazor* - Seriously, every time I see your username/pictures... it's hnnnnng inducing.

*And a special thanks to this unaddressed gem:*

I just vomited and shat my pants at the same time!!!! Someone call a doctor and coprophagiac.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

'WhiteHotRazor - Seriously, every time I see your username/pictures... it's hnnnnng inducing.'



Thanks? I don't know if this is good or bad is "Hnnnnng" code for vomit?


----------



## penguin

WhiteHotRazor said:


> Thanks? I don't know if this is good or bad is "Hnnnnng" code for vomit?



The only use for it I know is akin to "unf." It's good.


----------



## Amaranthine

WhiteHotRazor said:


> 'WhiteHotRazor - Seriously, every time I see your username/pictures... it's hnnnnng inducing.'
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks? I don't know if this is good or bad is "Hnnnnng" code for vomit?



It's the sound of vaginal yearning.


----------



## ODFFA

Person I neeeeeed to identify said:


> *ODFFA*- Your inner light radiates from within. You are such a beautiful light who always reminds me of the fragile beauty of life



:shocked: :blush: :happy: :bow:

I hardly know what to say. Thank you!!! Who ARE you???

(Someone draw me a sassy smoking firefly on a big mushroom so I can meme this! <.< )


----------



## Surlysomething

I love how one person ruined this whole thread for me.
The worst part, I never talked about them once here. Why? Because they're not worth it.

It kind of makes me wish I would have laid it allllll out though.


So gross.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

^^^ Listen. If you want to take this to the parking lot I'm your huckleberry.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Surlysomething said:


> I love how one person ruined this whole thread for me.
> The worst part, I never talked about them once here. Why? Because they're not worth it.
> 
> It kind of makes me wish I would have laid it allllll out though.
> 
> 
> So gross.



Someone told me they wanted to stick a dick in my mouth every time I open my mouth. I honestly though it was a compliment akin to "I would love for you to suck my dick." I'm pretty sure I could suck a mean dick. 

I didn't realize it was a someone talking shit. 

Oh well, it's all good!


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

I promise that even though I have been known to use the term "wang" it was not me nor would I like to do such unspeakable acts. No pun intended.


----------



## lucca23v2

WhiteHotRazor said:


> ^^^ Listen. If you want to take this to the parking lot I'm your huckleberry.




lol...watching Dennis Quaid/Val Kilmer in Wyatt Earp/Tombstone?


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

Haha Nah I just keep stuff in the back pocket. I actually haven't seen that movie for awhile.


----------



## Surlysomething

Hahaha. You guys are awesome.


Wangs for everyone!


----------



## ConnieLynn

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Someone told me they wanted to stick a dick in my mouth every time I open my mouth. I honestly though it was a compliment akin to "I would love for you to suck my dick." I'm pretty sure I could suck a mean dick.
> 
> I didn't realize it was a someone talking shit.
> 
> Oh well, it's all good!



I'd like to stick something in your mouth, or watch someone stick something in your mouth. Of course I'm a pervy old lady


----------



## CarlaSixx

I had to read back every page of this thread cuz I didn't wanna miss anything. And was not disappointed. The BHM forum is always such a fun place to check  loved reading all of this!

Oh... To the two who left comments for me:
1) If ever you're in my area, I would most definitely treat you to a J  And really fantastic food for when we have the munchies. Haha. 

2) yes. I am indeed a narcissist. It's in my mental health case file with the local hospital. So... Deal with it


----------



## Goreki

ConnieLynn said:


> I'd like to stick something in your mouth, or watch someone stick something in your mouth. Of course I'm a pervy old lady


You and me both, sister!


----------



## Goreki

> *Amaranthine*- you really are brilliant for thinking of this I do think we need a lounge version though to give everyone a go  (Already accomplished! Let's hope it takes off.)
> 
> *Goreki*-- You know we'd have the most frenzied, animalistic sex. Give me a heads up and I'll clear my diary especially.



For the first comment here, not only do I agree with your excellent taste regarding Amaranthine, THANK YOU for saying that the lounge needs it's own version, instead of "Shouldn't this be in the lounge?!?!?"

My biggest pet peeve on this site is when people try to decide that a topic of discussion on this board needs to be moved. No. NO.

As to the second, I'll let you know


----------



## agouderia

Amaranthine said:


> *Agouderia*-- You make me want to be more professional. I love interacting with you, but would feel more comfortable (I think) if I was wearing a suit at all times.



LOL - what is my favorite attire when I sit at my computer doing creative writing and conceptualizing (which is mostly when I post on Dims on the side)?

My nightgown!

.... so much for professional . 

Of course when I do presentations, in meetings, sessions, etc. I dress professionally, like to make a small fashion statement. 

But when I'm alone at my desk, I prefer it to be as casual as possible (... even though I do set store in wearing nice, quality night gowns  )


----------



## Melian

Wouldn't it be funny if the wang-in-mouth troll was also the vomit/shat-self troll?


----------



## bbwbud

I just appreciate when all the pervy old ladies identify themselves. It makes it that much easier to fantasize about them, since I am a pervy old man.


----------



## Amaranthine

Now that there's been a considerable break, I thought I'd post some messages from way back. It seemed like a hiatus was needed (considering a majority of messages were things I...couldn't post.) But I felt weird just leaving some unsaid. Of course, some aren't even relevant anymore...

*Amaranthine*- really cool idea, and a pain in the butt to keep up with I'm sure- kudos, sistah! :-D

*Dromond*: Especially after seeing your 10 things... list, even if I'm not on it, I believe I have a little platonic crush on you myself now <3

*Hozay J Garseeya* - which is better faceless assholes or assholeless faces? (just kiddin') the interwebs is dum

*LeoGibson*: How do you keep getting more awesome? 

*Lil BigginZ *- BEST. STACH. EVER.

*Lucca*--You are very hot and I lust after you almost daily...

*Toni Tails*- Your left nostril makes me horny xo toni tails- oh shit i wasn't supposed to tell who it was from was i? 

*Saisha* - for the love of Christ slow down the new thead creation.


----------



## ShyGuy

Sweet idea, this thread. As a new member, very interesting to read.


----------



## ShyGuy

... Came off Yodish, that did...


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Amaranthine said:


> *Lil BigginZ *- BEST. STACH. EVER.



The stache is no more :doh:


----------



## Saisha

*Saisha* - for the love of Christ slow down the new thead creation.

As you wish....


----------



## lucca23v2

Amaranthine said:


> Now that there's been a considerable break, I thought I'd post some messages from way back. It seemed like a hiatus was needed (considering a majority of messages were things I...couldn't post.) But I felt weird just leaving some unsaid. Of course, some aren't even relevant anymore...
> 
> 
> *Lucca*--You are very hot and I lust after you almost daily...



Awwwwww.. thank you whomever you are....and well.. I am in NYC.. if ever you are around.. stop on by..


----------



## Dromond

Amaranthine said:


> Now that there's been a considerable break, I thought I'd post some messages from way back. It seemed like a hiatus was needed (considering a majority of messages were things I...couldn't post.) But I felt weird just leaving some unsaid. Of course, some aren't even relevant anymore...
> 
> *Amaranthine*- really cool idea, and a pain in the butt to keep up with I'm sure- kudos, sistah! :-D
> 
> *Dromond*: Especially after seeing your 10 things... list, even if I'm not on it, I believe I have a little platonic crush on you myself now <3
> 
> *Hozay J Garseeya* - which is better faceless assholes or assholeless faces? (just kiddin') the interwebs is dum
> 
> *LeoGibson*: How do you keep getting more awesome?
> 
> *Lil BigginZ *- BEST. STACH. EVER.
> 
> *Lucca*--You are very hot and I lust after you almost daily...
> 
> *Toni Tails*- Your left nostril makes me horny xo toni tails- oh shit i wasn't supposed to tell who it was from was i?
> 
> *Saisha* - for the love of Christ slow down the new thead creation.



To the person who wrote to me: Thank you! I wish I knew who you were.

To Amaranthine: I appreciate you going through the effort of keeping this thread going, but is it really necessary to post negs?


----------



## biglynch

Dromond said:


> To the person who wrote to me: Thank you! I wish I knew who you were.
> 
> To Amaranthine: I appreciate you going through the effort of keeping this thread going, but is it really necessary to post negs?



Wasn't really much of a negative in fairness. If filtering has got to that point then it kills the thread dead. Really just assume everyone loves everything nothing is bad ever. Nobody has negative thoughts about anything and its all candy floss and handjobs from here on in.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

biglynch said:


> its all candy floss and handjobs from here on in.



I don't know, that sounds like a great Friday night with my husband to me.


----------



## Dromond

biglynch said:


> Wasn't really much of a negative in fairness. If filtering has got to that point then it kills the thread dead. Really just assume everyone loves everything nothing is bad ever. Nobody has negative thoughts about anything and its all candy floss and handjobs from here on in.



I'm good with that.


----------



## Saisha

biglynch said:


> Wasn't really much of a negative in fairness.



Well, to me it was and is. I am sorry if this is sounding overly sensitive and if I get labeled as such, so be it. 

All I have tried to do is to show a bit of kindness to everyone in an overly harsh world and add a few new threads to well-established forums that new members and lurkers might feel a tad easier in posting in to begin with - to help them feel more comfortable in communicating here in general - it's difficult at times to feel at ease in posting in older long-term threads sometimes because of the established interaction between long-standing members.

Apparently I have stepped on toes unintentionally. This was never my intent. I was only trying to help build and positively add to the diversity of this place - which is it's strength.


----------



## Amaranthine

Saisha said:


> Well, to me it was and is. I am sorry if this is sounding overly sensitive and if I get labeled as such, so be it.
> 
> All I have tried to do is to show a bit of kindness to everyone in an overly harsh world and add a few new threads to well-established forums that new members and lurkers might feel a tad easier in posting in to begin with - to help them feel more comfortable in communicating here in general - it's difficult at times to feel at ease in posting in older long-term threads sometimes because of the established interaction between long-standing members.
> 
> Apparently I have stepped on toes unintentionally. This was never my intent. I was only trying to help build and positively add to the diversity of this place - which is it's strength.



I think his point was that...well, it doesn't have to do with you as a person and it's not even really about anything important (relatively, at least.) Which is the basis of the filter, considering some of the other negatives I've seen. But it does leave the issue of some people being more sensitive to negatives of any kind than others. Which is kind of shitty, so I'm sorry that you feel this bad over it. 

As for making new threads, there really isn't anything wrong with it. Except maybe, sometimes, certain threads give off the air of "this would have fit perfectly well in this other thread", like the random awesomeness thread. Which I don't think we've ruined too much for other people. And I don't know why, but sometimes superfluous threads just have this intuitively bothersome feel to them. It's completely trivial, but alas. (I'm just trying to offer an explanation, not really argue for the negative comment (in case it was potentially coming off that way.))

So maybe it is a little intimidating to post in some of the longer term threads, but it's very possible to integrate yourself right in by doing so. Admittedly, Dims can be pretty inclusive and somewhat unwelcoming in that respect; it think it's partially just because of the general types of people that tend to actually stick around here. Which kind of prevents things from changing much, thinking about it...


----------



## firefly

Saisha said:


> Well, to me it was and is. I am sorry if this is sounding overly sensitive and if I get labeled as such, so be it.
> 
> All I have tried to do is to show a bit of kindness to everyone in an overly harsh world and add a few new threads to well-established forums that new members and lurkers might feel a tad easier in posting in to begin with - to help them feel more comfortable in communicating here in general - it's difficult at times to feel at ease in posting in older long-term threads sometimes because of the established interaction between long-standing members.
> 
> Apparently I have stepped on toes unintentionally. This was never my intent. I was only trying to help build and positively add to the diversity of this place - which is it's strength.



Although the secret message wasn't written by me - it says what I thought about the time you started here at Dims. Compared to the "real world": There are already a bunch of people at the party when a new guest enters the room. The new one immediately takes part or starts several conversations instead of taking a moment to acclimatize, listening to what the others say and gently try to take part in those conversations that have already been going on for a while.

On the other hand, I really appreciate the variety of topics you have brought into discussion.

I don't want to hurt somebody or evaluate the way a newbie enters a forum, I only felt a little bit overwhelmed.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

firefly said:


> Although the secret message wasn't written by me - it says what I thought about the time you started here at Dims. Compared to the "real world": There are already a bunch of people at the party when a new guest enters the room. The new one immediately takes part or starts several conversations instead of taking a moment to acclimatize, listening to what the others say and gently try to take part in those conversations that have already been going on for a while.
> 
> On the other hand, I really appreciate the variety of topics you have brought into discussion.
> 
> I don't want to hurt somebody or evaluate the way a newbie enters a forum, I only felt a little bit overwhelmed.



I wanna party with you.


----------



## biglynch

Amaranthine said:


> I think his point was that...well, it doesn't have to do with you as a person and it's not even really about anything important (relatively, at least.) Which is the basis of the filter, considering some of the other negatives I've seen. But it does leave the issue of some people being more sensitive to negatives of any kind than others. Which is kind of shitty, so I'm sorry that you feel this bad over it.
> ..


 Yes correct. This is what I meant. If I ever need an election campaign leader to make not sound like a moron, I'm coming to you. Bonus points if anybody has seen the film The Campaign, its friggin ace.

Saisha I was glad to see your posts and threads, but I get why someone might feel overloaded. Still I'd rather see many posts than anybody who drops one post the fecks off for a millennium.


----------



## LeoGibson

Anonymous said:


> *LeoGibson*: How do you keep getting more awesome?



Jalapeños. Every morning take one whole jalapeño, seeds and all, chop it up and mix with 3 raw eggs and a heaping tablespoon of gunpowder. Mix it together and drink in one gulp. 

Thank you anonymous person for the kind thought. Truth be told, I don't tend to think of myself as all too awesome, just trying to get through as best I can. 




Anonymous said:


> *Saisha* - for the love of Christ slow down the new thead creation.



Don't let some random anonymous internet person's opinion dictate anything you do. If you want to create 100 threads a day, go for it if it brings you joy. This world is cold and hard enough as it is. If you find something that brings you a bit of respite and happiness, no matter how small, then by all means engage in it. People are free to either click on it or not. There is plenty of bandwidth to hold a few more threads.


----------



## Saisha

LeoGibson said:


> Don't let some random anonymous internet person's opinion dictate anything you do. If you want to create 100 threads a day, go for it if it brings you joy. This world is cold and hard enough as it is. If you find something that brings you a bit of respite and happiness, no matter how small, then by all means engage in it. People are free to either click on it or not. There is plenty of bandwidth to hold a few more threads.



Thank you Leo, truly  All other MBs I belong to have a fluid/dynamic style where everyone is welcome to post as often as they want, in whatever subject they want, no matter how long or short of time they have been there. Albeit, when it comes to more serious topics or very in-depth items, all mind their p's & q's and rarely weigh in unless very appropriate. The style is more one of ongoing conversations (not a true chat format but just more interactive) - not to detract by any means but just to enjoy each others company in general, share the good times & bad, the silly and mundane, have disagreements sure, but be a cohesive group overall - that's all. I meant no harm or irritation. 

Oh well, if nothing else, there's always the ignore button


----------



## loopytheone

Saisha, if the anonymous messages are going to upset you then you can ask Amaranthine to remove you from this game, so to speak. I asked for that myself but I still like to read this thread as it is interesting!


----------



## Amaranthine

I've been trying to forward messages to people personally because I didn't want to bump the thread for just...one or two messages. But there's a few here, so I thought I'd finally post them. 

*biglynch*: Damn, you are the best guide to London ever!

*Lucca*: where did you go??

*MsBrightside*: thank you for all the understanding advice and kind insight

*OD*: you're an amazing mix of lovely and bad ass. I envy the guy who ends up with you.

*shandyman*: You might be a cool guy to talk to if you didn't regress back to the same topics all the time


----------



## Treach

I thought this thread was hell of dead as people were getting salty about it even before I took my hiatus from the board. I'm glad to see it's still kicking, though, so I can get my anonymous love/hate on.


----------



## MsBrightside

> *MsBrightside*: thank you for all the understanding advice and kind insight



Thank you to whomever took the time to post this--it was very sweet of you.  We've all had challenges to face at one time or another; some of us just aren't brave or open enough to mention them here.


----------



## lucca23v2

> *Lucca*: where did you go??



Awwww.. thank you for remembering me.. I am actually working like a mule. I haven't had a day off in over a month and have been working until midnight or past midnight for the past month. These tax deadlines are killing me!

The first free minutes I have had in over a month and the first thing I check is dims..lol..


----------



## Ohio Lady

ConnieLynn said:


> I'd like to stick something in your mouth, or watch someone stick something in your mouth. Of course I'm a pervy old lady


Sounds like someone is in for some fun or more than the bargained for.. one or the other.


----------



## Ohio Lady

Saisha said:


> Well, to me it was and is. I am sorry if this is sounding overly sensitive and if I get labeled as such, so be it.
> 
> All I have tried to do is to show a bit of kindness to everyone in an overly harsh world and add a few new threads to well-established forums that new members and lurkers might feel a tad easier in posting in to begin with - to help them feel more comfortable in communicating here in general - it's difficult at times to feel at ease in posting in older long-term threads sometimes because of the established interaction between long-standing members.
> 
> Apparently I have stepped on toes unintentionally. This was never my intent. I was only trying to help build and positively add to the diversity of this place - which is it's strength.


Saisha, If I may say something, I am a newbie and you were one of the first to make me feel welcome and wanted to Dim's. I just want to say thank you! I have tried to feel a part of all this and I do appreciate your time for me.


----------



## Amaranthine

*bbwbud* - Would really like to see a picture of you, could you or would you do it for me?

*lille*: Chin up  You're more beautiful and amazing than you know

*The Dark Lady*: I so admire your individualism

*spookytwig*: would love to run my fingers through your long hair.

*Yakatori*: You're without a doubt one of my favorite posters on here


----------



## spookytwigg

Thank you very much random person, I promise I'll wash it first.


----------



## lille

Amaranthine said:


> *lille*: Chin up  You're more beautiful and amazing than you know



Thank you, I really needed to hear that this week.


----------



## Sasquatch!

*Sasquatch!:* You're so devilishly handsome!


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Sasquatch! said:


> *Sasquatch!:* You're so devilishly handsome!



You know, I'm sure some people actually sent themself a message. I have my suspicions lol.


----------



## Sasquatch!

Lil BigginZ said:


> You know, I'm sure some people actually sent themself a message. I have my suspicions lol.



Name and shame! Name and shame!


----------



## spookytwigg

To be fair, Sas _is_ devilishly handsome.


----------



## bbwbud

B]bbwbud[/B] - Would really like to see a picture of you, could you or would you do it for me?



Now that America's Most Wanted is off the air, those pics are harder to come by.


----------



## GhostEater

I'd give this a shot but I barely know anybody. I could just hand out random compliments...


----------



## Amaranthine

GhostEater said:


> I'd give this a shot but I barely know anybody. I could just hand out random compliments...



See, that'd be a net benefit! Unless you choose your compliments poorly and pick something that's obviously not true of the person. But you never know, maybe some of the ladies have been waiting for a nice compliment on their luxurious facial hair. *cough*


----------



## Sasquatch!

Amaranthine said:


> See, that'd be a net benefit! Unless you choose your compliments poorly and pick something that's obviously not true of the person. But you never know, maybe some of the ladies have been waiting for a nice compliment on their luxurious facial hair. *cough*



Look, how many times do I need to say I'm sorry?


----------



## LeoGibson

Sasquatch! said:


> Look, how many times do I need to say I'm sorry?



Well, maybe posting links to an assortment of mustache waxes was a bit much though. Don't you think?


----------



## Amaranthine

Just a couple, but they didn't deserve to be neglected for any longer: 

*bbwbud* - Would love to see those eyes and see if there is a smile on that face ~ Those things I like about a man.

*MattB* - I wish you were single. I'd hit on you so hard.


----------



## bbwbud

Amaranthine said:


> Just a couple, but they didn't deserve to be neglected for any longer:
> 
> *bbwbud* - Would love to see those eyes and see if there is a smile on that face ~ Those things I like about a man.
> 
> *MattB* - I wish you were single. I'd hit on you so hard.



There is definitely a smile on the face and a twinkle in the eyes, my dear...


----------



## Amaranthine

I forgot that this thread got left on such a sour note...

Anyway, update time. Because someone actually went to the trouble of digging up the link and assumed that I still check it. And there's some old ones I never bothered posting because I'm terrible. 

*Anjula*: i'm into humiliation and such too but i'm too scared to message you. I am conflicted with gaining weight and staying healthy

*djudex and BigChaz:* You're both smoking hot and funny as hell. You two need to get your fine selves in here and post more often.

*Cobra Verde*: Where are you? Your posts almost always make me laugh, even when I shouldn't. How can such a beautiful, innocent face hide such a warped mind?

*Amaranthine*: I wish there was a thread called something like Amaranthine's Greatest Hits, where all of your best posts could be gathered together to be enjoyed again and again. I suggest starting with the one in The Horny Meter Thread about the fox fursuit. (Haha. I forgot about that post and had to go look it up. But thank you. The narcissist in me appreciates the validation.)

*Surlysomething*: If I could pick a theme song for you, it would be Tom Petty's I Won't Back Down. Because sometimes that's what it takes to survive. Also because he recorded it with George Harrison and that's just cool.

*tankyguy*: I want you in the worst way, but the time-space continuum is working against us.

*ODFFA*: How come you never talk about Dave Mathews? Is that, at all, a sensitive subject for South Africans? How he kind of just "dropped-off?" It's weird, because, in American, I think he's like the most famous white South African. That people actually know of.

*Everyone that left *: Come back.


----------



## tankyguy

*tankyguy*: I want you in the worst way, but the time-space continuum is working against us.


To that I would reply that realistically I'm not in the best place, emotionally, financially or geographically, for anything beyond friendship. But knowing somebody feels this way about me makes a difference.


----------



## djudex

Amaranthine said:


> I forgot that this thread got left on such a sour note...
> 
> *djudex and BigChaz:* You're both smoking hot and funny as hell. You two need to get your fine selves in here and post more often.



Firstly, thanks! I like to think I'm a sexy beast but it's even better when someone else thinks that.

I should have some suit shots in the near future from the homegrown grad party of a good friends' daughter. I shall post one/some.

Obey the suit.


----------



## ODFFA

> *ODFFA*: How come you never talk about Dave Mathews? Is that, at all, a sensitive subject for South Africans? How he kind of just "dropped-off?" It's weird, because, in American, I think he's like the most famous white South African. That people actually know of.



Heh, he's not a subject in SA at all, sensitive or otherwise. There're plenty other characters hogging our attention over here. Who needs Dave Matthews as a topic of discussion when we have stellar white South Africans like these to gab over?


----------



## MsBrightside

djudex said:


> ...I should have some suit shots in the near future from the homegrown grad party of a good friends' daughter. I shall post one/some.
> 
> Obey the suit.


Good, something to look forward to! 



ODFFA said:


> Heh, he's not a subject in SA at all, sensitive or otherwise. There're plenty other characters hogging our attention over here. Who needs Dave Matthews as a topic of discussion when we have stellar white South Africans like these to gab over?


It's amazing anyone can be that oblivious. It's kind of reassuring that John Oliver apparently had to work so hard to find someone like that, though.

I prefer Miriam Makeba. Just found this little gem yesterday when researching what song was #1 in the US when I was born for a thread in the Lounge. This wasn't it, but it charted in the US that same year.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zq5S5sH1Ikk[/ame]

I have no idea what she's saying in most of this song, but it all sounds good.


----------



## Amaranthine

*Admin* - can we by any chance send you a big box of common sense along with a communications training?

*Amaranthine* - hooray for reviving this lovely thread! (You should thank the wonderful people who write the messages! All I do is post them in an extremely belated, irresponsible manner!)

*Amaranthine*: I envy your gorgeousness. (Aw, thank you. But I'm sure you're even lovelier yourself, whoever you are.)

*MrSensible*: You're one of the most amazing men I've ever met. And you couldn't bore me if you tried.

*MsBrightside* - you weren't around so much in the first life of this thread. But you're a wonderful, smart, considerate addition - it's good you're here.

A quick note to message writers: some people have opted out of receiving messages, but if you wrote something nice to one of those people, I tend to forward them along privately through message. So it wasn't overlooked.


----------



## balletguy

Thanks for reviving this thread. I love revisiting things like this.


----------



## lucca23v2

Amaranthine said:


> *MrSensible*: You're one of the most amazing men I've ever met. And you couldn't bore me if you tried..


 
This is so true. (For me "met" meaning chatting on the boards)..


----------



## Surlysomething

I missed this. (when I was banned LOL)

Thanks! I love me some Tom Petty. 

I want to give up all the time, but i'm like a cockroach. You can't kill me. Haha



Amaranthine said:


> *Surlysomething*: If I could pick a theme song for you, it would be Tom Petty's I Won't Back Down. Because sometimes that's what it takes to survive. Also because he recorded it with George Harrison and that's just cool.
> 
> 
> 
> *Everyone that left *: Come back.


----------



## MrSensible

Amaranthine said:


> *MrSensible*: You're one of the most amazing men I've ever met. And you couldn't bore me if you tried.





lucca23v2 said:


> This is so true. (For me "met" meaning chatting on the boards)..



Wow, you both really, really made my day. I'm not so sure I'm deserving of such a great compliment, but I appreciate it so much nonetheless -- thank you. So much reciprocated fondness here:wubu:


----------



## lucca23v2

Surlysomething said:


> (when I was banned LOL)
> 
> Thanks! I love me some Tom Petty.



**Snipped*

You were banned??!?! For what? WTF?


----------



## Amaranthine

balletguy said:


> Thanks for reviving this thread. I love revisiting things like this.



I'm not really the one that revives it! If you enjoy reading it, you should provide some contributions of your own. The link is on the first page! 



lucca23v2 said:


> **Snipped*
> 
> You were banned??!?! For what? WTF?



If I recall correctly, there was a bit of drama between Surly and another member of the board. The other party doesn't seem to post anymore, and it seemed like secret message bans had to end eventually. Eventually meaning when I forgot about it, apparently :huh:


----------



## lucca23v2

Amaranthine said:


> If I recall correctly, there was a bit of drama between Surly and another member of the board. The other party doesn't seem to post anymore, and it seemed like secret message bans had to end eventually. Eventually meaning when I forgot about it, apparently :huh:



ahhhh...ok..got it.


----------



## MsBrightside

> _*MsBrightside* - you weren't around so much in the first life of this thread. But you're a wonderful, smart, considerate addition - it's good you're here_.


Thanks so much!  There are so many great people on this board; it's been fun getting to know some of you a bit through posts and PMs. 

I like the idea of this thread having a "second life." I wish my plants could be revived that easily.


----------



## Surlysomething

Oh yeah. For a month.

I got into it with Deli and BioD.
I don't mince words with them and/or I mock them a lot. The mod there doesn't like me so, that's that. They of course receive no infractions per usual. Haha




lucca23v2 said:


> **Snipped*
> 
> You were banned??!?! For what? WTF?


----------



## Tad

Surlysomething said:


> Oh yeah. For a month.
> 
> I got into it with Deli and BioD.
> I don't mince words with them and/or I mock them a lot. The mod there doesn't like me so, that's that. They of course receive no infractions per usual. Haha



Actually they receive infractions pretty regularly.... and are convinced that the Hyde park moderator is a raging lefty who only punishes right wingers while letting liberals say what they want. That you don't see the punishment meted out to them doesn't mean it isn't happening.

That said, infractions are given for stepping over the line, in vocabulary used or in phrasing, and some people are better at skirting that line without quite crossing than are others.


----------



## Amaranthine

*Amaranthine*: Great to have your pervy goodness back. Thank you! But me? Pervy? You must be thinking of someone else.

*Crumbling*: I love that you've been a positive presence on these forums for such a long time. I think you're awesome!! But I would really really really (x1000) like it if you would post more. Pleeease?!

*dwesterny*: Good to have you here--keep posting!

*DWesterny*: Thanks for joining us, you fit in great! Now some face pics please.

*Green Eyed Fairy*: You are one of the nicest people here; kind of like an ambassador of the boards. Always friendly but with a wicked sense of humor, too. And totally hot.

*JenfromOC*: Still hoping you'll come by more often, miss you!

*Jose*: with your new fame and fortune, I hope you'll still remember the little people (and the not so little people) here

*Loopy*: You've been showing some other sides of yourself lately, I like it

*Lucca*: How are you so awesome? 

*ODFFA*: Your profile picture is beautiful.


----------



## lucca23v2

Amaranthine said:


> *Amaranthine*: Great to have your pervy goodness back. Thank you! But me? Pervy? You must be thinking of someone else.[/QUOTE] *I don't think pervy, just great witt.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amaranthine said:
> 
> 
> 
> *dwesterny*: Good to have you here--keep posting!
> 
> 
> 
> *I completely agree!*
> 
> 
> 
> Amaranthine said:
> 
> 
> 
> *DWesterny*: Thanks for joining us, you fit in great! Now some face pics please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I completely agree!*
> 
> 
> 
> Amaranthine said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Green Eyed Fairy*: You are one of the nicest people here; kind of like an ambassador of the boards. Always friendly but with a wicked sense of humor, too. And totally hot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I completely agree on all points!*
> 
> 
> 
> Amaranthine said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Lucca*: How are you so awesome?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Awwww.. Thank you!!!!!! (there is a secret book that gives you advice on how to be awesome! PM me and I will give you the name of the book. )*
Click to expand...


----------



## dwesterny

Amaranthine said:


> *dwesterny*: Good to have you here--keep posting!
> 
> *DWesterny*: Thanks for joining us, you fit in great! Now some face pics please.




Heh thanks, face pics are posted for the masochostic types in a private album on my profile. If we have interacted I probably already added you as a contact and you can see them, if I forgot to send me a message and I will add you.


----------



## Crumbling

Amaranthine said:


> *Crumbling*: I love that you've been a positive presence on these forums for such a long time. I think you're awesome!! But I would really really really (x1000) like it if you would post more. Pleeease?!



It's nice to be appreciated  I suspect you'd soon get sick of me though.

I can apparently be quite polarising. I once shared a picture of my lunch, there is now a facebook page calling for my death/deportation with almost 10000 likes.


----------



## dwesterny

Crumbling said:


> It's nice to be appreciated  I suspect you'd soon get sick of me though.
> 
> I can apparently be quite polarising. I once shared a picture of my lunch, there is now a facebook page calling for my death/deportation with almost 10000 likes.



Was it haggis? I could see this happening over haggis.


----------



## Amaranthine

I was kind of assuming he's a cannibal. Makes sense, no?


----------



## dwesterny

Amaranthine said:


> I was kind of assuming he's a cannibal. Makes sense, no?


I will admit cannibalism is nearly as disgusting as haggis. The only thing worse would be like cannibal haggis. Musicians on the forums feel free to name your next album Cannibal Haggis.


----------



## Crumbling

Amaranthine said:


> I was kind of assuming he's a cannibal. Makes sense, no?



... I did recently add this to my wishlist


----------



## dwesterny

Crumbling said:


> ... I did recently add this to my wishlist


I like that it's listed under the "Healthy Eating" section. Although personally I would be a bit of an artery clogger.


----------



## Amaranthine

*Amaranthine*: I <3 you, you pervert! ^_^ (I'm not even going to protest this. Thank you random person, who is also likely a pervert in their own way.) 

*cakeboy* - Do you still read this? Where in the fuck have you gone?

*dwesterny*: We rarely get new posters who fit in so well. You're not allowed to leave. 

*LeoGibson*: If I were ever to hear you say my real name with that voice, I'm pretty sure my clothes would spring right off. That could be awkward. 

*MattB*: You have this wonderful, dry humor that keeps me laughing, but I can't help but wish that
you would release your inner pic whore. Sincerely, Your Boss. 

*Melian*: you're brilliant, beautiful, and badass. One of the coolest people on the boards, and far nicer (to people here at least) than you give yourself credit for.

*tankyguy*: I hereby officially dub you The Linker Of All The Awesome Things 

*Xyantha*: The more you post, the more I like you. Feel free to drunk post more.


----------



## Melian

Amaranthine said:


> *Melian*: you're brilliant, beautiful, and badass. One of the coolest people on the boards, and far nicer (to people here at least) than you give yourself credit for.



Aw, thank you, anonymous poster. I'm actually a gigantic cunt by Canadian standards.


----------



## Amaranthine

Melian said:


> Aw, thank you, anonymous poster. I'm actually a gigantic cunt by Canadian standards.



Canadian standards are pretty absurd. My new landlords are Canadians who moved to the South US; the ultimate in North American niceness stereotyping. My bathroom was bafflingly stocked with enough toilet paper for the entire year. 

If you ever move to any major Northeastern US city, you may feel uncomfortably nice.


----------



## Melian

Amaranthine said:


> Canadian standards are pretty absurd. My new landlords are Canadians who moved to the South US; the ultimate in North American niceness stereotyping. My bathroom was bafflingly stocked with enough toilet paper for the entire year.
> 
> If you ever move to any major Northeastern US city, you may feel uncomfortably nice.



Hahaha. Amazing! I feel like Tad would operate in the same manner.


----------



## dwesterny

Amaranthine said:


> *dwesterny*: We rarely get new posters who fit in so well. You're not allowed to leave.


 Thank you! What if I have to pee?




Melian said:


> Aw, thank you, anonymous poster. I'm actually a gigantic cunt by Canadian standards.


Incorrect, you are awesome by any standards. 



Amaranthine said:


> Canadian standards are pretty absurd. My new landlords are Canadians who moved to the South US; the ultimate in North American niceness stereotyping. My bathroom was bafflingly stocked with enough toilet paper for the entire year.
> 
> If you ever move to any major Northeastern US city, you may feel uncomfortably nice.


 I live 10 minutes from the border crossing for the last few years and have always found Canadians to be exceptionally nice (except Xy, but what can you do). I will say however, people in this town hate canadians. It's so weird. I think it has to do with the lines when they come to shop here or something. How dare you people spend your money in our stores.


----------



## lille

Amaranthine said:


> Canadian standards are pretty absurd. My new landlords are Canadians who moved to the South US; the ultimate in North American niceness stereotyping. My bathroom was bafflingly stocked with enough toilet paper for the entire year.
> 
> If you ever move to any major Northeastern US city, you may feel uncomfortably nice.



This is true. I just moved from Boston to just outside Dallas and I'm having a hard time getting used to people I don't know smiling or talking to me. It puts me on edge and makes me wonder what they want. In Boston you don't make eye contact with other people and I'm having to really tone down the aggressiveness of my driving.


----------



## Amaranthine

dwesterny said:


> I live 10 minutes from the border crossing for the last few years and have always found Canadians to be exceptionally nice (except Xy, but what can you do). I will say however, people in this town hate canadians. It's so weird. I think it has to do with the lines when they come to shop here or something. How dare you people spend your money in our stores.



Actually, Buffalonians hate Canadian drivers. And those drivers are frequently in mall parking lots, etc. They might dislike them for other reasons, but driving is the only reason I have ever heard (and heard frequently.)

Edited in:


lille said:


> This is true. I just moved from Boston to just outside Dallas and I'm having a hard time getting used to people I don't know smiling or talking to me. It puts me on edge and makes me wonder what they want. In Boston you don't make eye contact with other people and I'm having to really tone down the aggressiveness of my driving.



Yeah, this is how it is in Atlanta too, seemingly. I actually prefer it. Smiling is my go-to cover up for how anxious being around people can make me and the friendliness is very welcome. Everyone I've chatted with has welcomed me and wished me luck. I can see how it would be disconcerting though; it's a big change. Someone called me "ma'am" when they hit on me; that was new, and also kind of humorous. It's better than baby.


----------



## Tad

I've heard that Canadian tourists have a reputation in Buffalo and Niagara Falls area for tipping poorly? (No idea how valid it is, but apparently it is the stereotype, have heard it from more than one source over the years)


----------



## Amaranthine

Tad said:


> I've heard that Canadian tourists have a reputation in Buffalo and Niagara Falls area for tipping poorly? (No idea how valid it is, but apparently it is the stereotype, have heard it from more than one source over the years)



Actually, I take back my previous statement. I've heard this one too. 

Are tipping standards different in Canada? With the whole over-niceness thing, I would not think it would be a problem.


----------



## Melian

Tad said:


> I've heard that Canadian tourists have a reputation in Buffalo and Niagara Falls area for tipping poorly? (No idea how valid it is, but apparently it is the stereotype, have heard it from more than one source over the years)



Yeah, I heard this tipping thing, too. It was mainly aimed at seniors, though.


----------



## Melian

Amaranthine said:


> Actually, I take back my previous statement. I've heard this one too.
> 
> Are tipping standards different in Canada? With the whole over-niceness thing, I would not think it would be a problem.



Our minimum wage for servers is higher (I think). We still tip, but it's not as necessary as it may be in the US.


----------



## Blackjack

lille said:


> This is true. I just moved from Boston to just outside Dallas and I'm having a hard time getting used to people I don't know smiling or talking to me. It puts me on edge and makes me wonder what they want. In Boston you don't make eye contact with other people and I'm having to really tone down the aggressiveness of my driving.



Relevant YT video.

I went through something so similar when I worked out in Yellowstone. The people who were there were so nice and easy to get along with that my northeastern inner self was expecting any or all of them to actually be hostile aliens undertaking a nefarious plot of some sort.


----------



## Tad

Ah, could be a seniors thing. Also, standards may be different here around buffets (a lot of people feel you don't really have a server, so you don't have to leave much), and package tours might get odd (would people assume that the package includes all the costs, including tips?)

Anyway, standard up here was traditionally 15%, although I think it has been creeping a bit higher on average.


----------



## dwesterny

Melian said:


> Our minimum wage for servers is higher (I think). We still tip, but it's not as necessary as it may be in the US.


Fast food minimum wage in NY is going up to $15 an hour. Its funny I know a girl going to school for medical assistant (6 month program) and that only pays like $12 starting from what I understand. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## MsBrightside

lille said:


> This is true. I just moved from Boston to just outside Dallas and I'm having a hard time getting used to people I don't know smiling or talking to me. It puts me on edge and makes me wonder what they want. In Boston you don't make eye contact with other people and I'm having to really tone down the aggressiveness of my driving.


Welcome to Texas! I've never been as far up the East Coast as Boston, but in general the people here are way nicer and friendlier than the ones I encountered living in the Washington, D.C. area. 

Get used to being asked where you're from, though. Maybe I get this question more frequently because I live in a small town, but it only takes a few words for a Texan to determine that my accent is just not right. 



Amaranthine said:


> ...Yeah, this is how it is in Atlanta too, seemingly. I actually prefer it. Smiling is my go-to cover up for how anxious being around people can make me and the friendliness is very welcome. Everyone I've chatted with has welcomed me and wished me luck. I can see how it would be disconcerting though; it's a big change. Someone called me "ma'am" when they hit on me; that was new, and also kind of humorous. It's better than baby.


I'm glad to know that even you're getting the ma'am treatment, because in the Midwest it's mostly reserved for matronly types, so it makes me feel like a withered crone. It's usually the women here that call me "baby." 



Blackjack said:


> Relevant YT video.
> 
> I went through something so similar when I worked out in Yellowstone. The people who were there were so nice and easy to get along with that my northeastern inner self was expecting any or all of them to actually be hostile aliens undertaking a nefarious plot of some sort.


LOL. I don't think Texans have any nefarious reasons for being nice. It seems to me that courtly manners were ingrained into most of them from childhood, and when they attempt to strike up a conversation with you they're usually just looking to pass the time or relate to whatever momentary shared experience you're having. I enjoy the sense of community.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn

Amaranthine said:


> *Xyantha*: The more you post, the more I like you. Feel free to drunk post more.


 
I will totally turn alcoholic for cans...LOL



dwesterny said:


> I live 10 minutes from the border crossing for the last few years and have always found Canadians to be exceptionally nice (except Xy, but what can you do).


 
Shhh if the rest of the Canadians hear I will be deported...


----------



## tankyguy

Amaranthine said:


> *tankyguy*: I hereby officially dub you The Linker Of All The Awesome Things



I'll take it!


----------



## MattB

Amaranthine said:


> *MattB*: You have this wonderful, dry humor that keeps me laughing, but I can't help but wish that
> you would release your inner pic whore. Sincerely, Your Boss.



Thank you Secret Message person. This was nice to see tonight after driving home from my annual sales conference. 

Dimensions thread synchronicity...the conference was in Niagara On The Lake... :blink:


----------



## LeoGibson

Amaranthine said:


> Yeah, this is how it is in Atlanta too, seemingly. I actually prefer it. Smiling is my go-to cover up for how anxious being around people can make me and the friendliness is very welcome. Everyone I've chatted with has welcomed me and wished me luck. I can see how it would be disconcerting though; it's a big change. Someone called me "ma'am" when they hit on me; that was new, and also kind of humorous. It's better than baby.





MsBrightside said:


> I'm glad to know that even you're getting the ma'am treatment, because in the Midwest it's mostly reserved for matronly types, so it makes me feel like a withered crone. It's usually the women here that call me "baby."
> 
> LOL. I don't think Texans have any nefarious reasons for being nice. It seems to me that courtly manners were ingrained into most of them from childhood, and when they attempt to strike up a conversation with you they're usually just looking to pass the time or relate to whatever momentary shared experience you're having. I enjoy the sense of community.



I was raised to be courteous and say Ma'am and Sir. It doesn't matter if you're 8 or 80, that was how myself and most of us were raised here. Especially if you grew up in a small town like I did. Although I usually don't use it when hitting on someone though, I usually go with Sugar or Darlin' for that. But before it gets tot aht point, there will probably be a couple of Ma'ams thrown in!





Anonymous said:


> *LeoGibson*:If I were ever to hear you say my real name with that voice, I'm pretty sure my clothes would spring right off. That could be awkward.



It's no coincidence that this comes up after Hozay makes his return to the boards. It's you isn't it big Papi! It's not awkward at all! 

Seriously though. Thank you to whoever you are. It's nice to be thought of sometime. Although in the interest of science, yeah science, that's it, I would like to put it to the test and see if it actually would happen!


----------



## Amaranthine

*Dwesterny* - I know for a time you were a touch concerned about your first impression here. Don't be. You have fit in wonderfully and you are very personable and funny.

*Dwesterny* - if you were an animal in the zoo what animal would you be?

*Hozay* - It's good to see you back. I really love your enthusiasm for life and your positive attitude. I'm very happy to see things going so well in your professional life and hopefully in your personal one as well. It is awesome to see good things happen to good people. Oh and if you're still in hanging with Bigginz some, haul him back to the board too. His presence and posts are missed!

*Lovelylady78* - Bring your lovely self back around. You and your awesome wits are missed. Yes I did mean to spell it with a W, because your intellect and humor is impressive. Although do feel free to bring the awesome pics back too!

*MsBrightside* - You're very sweet and wholesome from what I gather from your posts. I can't help but wonder after your sexy pic just what kind of fire is underneath that exterior waiting to be realized by the right person or the lucky person if it already is.

*Surlysomething* - Please quit letting the assclowns at HP bait you into getting timeouts. They are pros at knowing how to go right up to that line without crossing it and then pointing the finger at others when they cross over it in frustration. You may enjoy the timeouts from here but the rest of us miss your posts.

*Tad* - I wonder what the real you is like under your Canadian politeness. Are you the Canadian Dexter??

*Undine* - we toats miss you chicka. Come baaaack!

*Xyantha Reborn* - I love what you have brought to the boards. Your topics are always fun and you have a keen and quick wit I enjoy.


----------



## Tad

Amaranthine said:


> *Tad* - I wonder what the real you is like under your Canadian politeness. Are you the Canadian Dexter??



In person, the only TV character that I can recall getting compared to is Ward Cleaver. Sadly offline I think am not all that different, just a little crankier, less focused, and more apt to be drinking coffee. Possessing all the benign irrelevance and anti-charisma of your high school guidance counselor, that is me 

( … or at least, that is what I’ll have everyone believe. Insert here an almost percussive *dah-dah-dah-DAH* played on a piano)


----------



## Surlysomething

Thanks, whoever you are. 


It was probably good that I had a forced break though.  Haha




Amaranthine said:


> *
> 
> Surlysomething - Please quit letting the assclowns at HP bait you into getting timeouts. They are pros at knowing how to go right up to that line without crossing it and then pointing the finger at others when they cross over it in frustration. You may enjoy the timeouts from here but the rest of us miss your posts.
> 
> *


----------



## dwesterny

Amaranthine said:


> *Dwesterny* - I know for a time you were a touch concerned about your first impression here. Don't be. You have fit in wonderfully and you are very personable and funny.
> [/B]


 Thank you, thank you. Now don't make me get all Sally Field accepting an Oscar. 



> *Dwesterny* - if you were an animal in the zoo what animal would you be?


Hmmm, if you had said petting zoo I would have gone with Jack Ass, but I don't think those are in regular zoos. Two options.

Sloth if only for the name.






Giant Panda, specifically this dude.
[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_92td3twPNU"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_92td3twPNU[/ame]


----------



## MsBrightside

Tad said:


> In person, the only TV character that I can recall getting compared to is Ward Cleaver. Sadly offline I think am not all that different, just a little crankier, less focused, and more apt to be drinking coffee. *Possessing all the benign irrelevance and anti-charisma of your high school guidance counselor, that is me*
> 
> (  or at least, that is what Ill have everyone believe. Insert here an almost percussive *dah-dah-dah-DAH* played on a piano)


Funny comparison, and it paints a pretty vivid mental image , but if your personality is similar on- and offline, we're not buying it. You have plenty of forum charisma!



> _*MsBrightside* - You're very sweet and wholesome from what I gather from your posts. I can't help but wonder after your sexy pic just what kind of fire is underneath that exterior waiting to be realized by the right person or the lucky person if it already is_.


Thank you--it's lovely to be perceived that way. 

I probably give the impression of being a goody two-shoes most of the time, but I actually do have a rebellious streak that's gotten me into trouble on quite a few occasions.


----------



## WVMountainrear

Amaranthine said:


> *Lovelylady78* - Bring your lovely self back around. You and your awesome wits are missed. Yes I did mean to spell it with a W, because your intellect and humor is impressive. Although do feel free to bring the awesome pics back too!



Thank you to whomever posted this. It's nice to be wanted for the whole of me. :happy:


----------



## Tad

lovelylady78 said:


> Thank you to whomever posted this. It's nice to be wanted for the whole of me. :happy:



It wasn't me, but whoever it was -- good point! You always have interesting things to say when you do post much of your thoughts. Everyone has their own ways of enjoying a web site, and for some that doesn't include spilling their thoughts much. But it is pretty great when you do


----------



## WVMountainrear

Tad said:


> It wasn't me, but whoever it was -- good point! You always have interesting things to say when you do post much of your thoughts. Everyone has their own ways of enjoying a web site, and for some that doesn't include spilling their thoughts much. But it is pretty great when you do



Thanks, Tad. :blush::happy:


----------



## LeoGibson

Nostalgic necropost. Just read through this fun old thread and saw how populated it was with cool people that are no longer with us or no longer post here.


----------

